# USC School of Cinematic Arts SCA MFA Film & TV Production Fall 2020



## green-scarf (Oct 5, 2019)

Hey all! I’ve been working on my application for Fall 2020 and was wondering if anyone else is applying this year!


----------



## roma93 (Oct 9, 2019)

Me too! How's yours coming along?


----------



## green-scarf (Oct 11, 2019)

It's coming! I was a bit surprised when I got an email letting me know that they added a video-component. There seem to be so many changes from last year:
- new video component
- can add up to 5 references now
- collaboration questions are now non-film situations


----------



## addik (Oct 23, 2019)

Trying to apply this year again! Hopefully, now that I've been practicing film fulltime instead of part-time, I'll have more to put on in my portfolio and essays in general. Anyone wants to swap essays? 

Good luck to everyone involved!


----------



## green-scarf (Oct 23, 2019)

addik said:


> Trying to apply this year again! Hopefully, now that I've been practicing film fulltime instead of part-time, I'll have more to put on in my portfolio and essays in general. Anyone wants to swap essays?
> 
> Good luck to everyone involved!


I'm interested! Although mine isn't finished yet


----------



## storyteller (Oct 24, 2019)

addik said:


> Trying to apply this year again! Hopefully, now that I've been practicing film fulltime instead of part-time, I'll have more to put on in my portfolio and essays in general. Anyone wants to swap essays?
> 
> Good luck to everyone involved!


I would like too! I am currently working on new essays while the decision for Spring 2020 doesn't come out.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 24, 2019)

addik said:


> Anyone wants to swap essays?


Let me know if there's a feature or a new section that I can develop with this site to help you with this. Or simple conversation swaps are easiest which of course is already possible but less collaborative with a group.

I could do a private forum section for discussing this where Google can't see anything. That already exists actually:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/private-supporting-member-forum.125/
		


Let me know. It's great that you guys are helping each other out!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 24, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Let me know if there's a feature or a new section that I can develop with this site to help you with this.


This could also be done via a private group you create. That way only people you allow in can see your work.



			Student Groups


----------



## storyteller (Oct 24, 2019)

Chris W said:


> That way only people you allow in can see your work.



good idea! thanks chris!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 24, 2019)

storyteller said:


> good idea! thanks chris!



Yeah to do it you would create a private group called something to do with collaborating or essay swapping or something like that. Whatever you like. Something so people who are interested can find it.

Be sure to select private and choose the private forum option.

That way only people you approve can view the messages posted there.

To create a group you need to be a Supporting Member though.



			https://www.filmschool.org/account/upgrades


----------



## addik (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks, @Chris W! I'll check it out the available options!




sa96 said:


> I'm interested! Although mine isn't finished yet


 
Same here, I'm still going back and forth with my main points but it's coming along well, though I occasionally get stuck. Maybe we can help each other get out of a rut if we hit one!


----------



## rach_mason (Oct 30, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Let me know if there's a feature or a new section that I can develop with this site to help you with this. Or simple conversation swaps are easiest which of course is already possible but less collaborative with a group.
> 
> I could do a private forum section for discussing this where Google can't see anything. That already exists actually:
> 
> ...



Would love to join the private group too! I'm also applying for fall 2020 and would love to get outside perspectives!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2019)

rach_mason said:


> Would love to join the private group too! I'm also applying for fall 2020 and would love to get outside perspectives!


I don't think one's been created yet if you'd like to create it. As a Supporting Member (thank you!) you're able to create groups.

Call it something to do with collaborating or essay swapping or something like that. Whatever you like. Something so people who are interested can find it.

Be sure to select private and choose the private forum option.

Let me know if yo have any questions.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 3, 2019)

Reminder that USC's deadline is *November 15, 2019*









						Film School MFA Application Deadlines (Updated for Fall 2023)
					

A list of MFA film school application deadlines updated for entry to the 2021 school year



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Nov 4, 2019)

addik said:


> Anyone wants to swap essays?





sa96 said:


> I'm interested! Although mine isn't finished yet





rach_mason said:


> Would love to join the private group too! I'm also applying for fall 2020 and would love to get outside perspectives!



New private essay swapping group created. 






						New Group Created - Essay/Screenplay Feedback Group
					

oliviaaa has created a new group called Essay/Screenplay Feedback Group.  This is a private group for FilmSchool.org members who are interested in giving and receiving constructive feedback on application supplements and screenplays. Only members of this group can see submitted content, not the...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Sofacan (Nov 4, 2019)

Hey everybody! Is the application due at 11:59 PM PST on November 15th? It doesn't specify what time exactly it's due. 

Thanks!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 4, 2019)

Sofacan said:


> Hey everybody! Is the application due at 11:59 PM PST on November 15th? It doesn't specify what time exactly it's due.
> 
> Thanks!


Probably. But from past years experience I'd try be to get it in way before that in case there are technical difficulties.


----------



## JRome (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi all! I'm also applying to the program this year, and I had a question regarding the video option for the media sample. It asks that the video should be no longer than five minutes, however, the video I have is about 5 seconds over. Are they strict when it comes to precise time span, or do you think it's okay? 

- Jen


----------



## Chris W (Nov 11, 2019)

JRome said:


> Hi all! I'm also applying to the program this year, and I had a question regarding the video option for the media sample. It asks that the video should be no longer than five minutes, however, the video I have is about 5 seconds over. Are they strict when it comes to precise time span, or do you think it's okay?
> 
> - Jen


Yes. Cut it down to under 5. You need to follow that direction to the letter or they'll disregard it as it shows you can't follow directions.

Besides... Cutting things down is a good skill to learn. What can you keep? What can you lose? Usually things only get better. Addition by subtraction.


----------



## JRome (Nov 11, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Yes. Cut it down to under 5. You need to follow that direction to the letter or they'll disregard it as it shows you can't follow directions.
> 
> Besides... Cutting things down is a good skill to learn. What can you keep? What can you lose? Usually things only get better. Addition by subtraction.



Thank you!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 11, 2019)

They receive a ton of applications. If an application is not up to their requirements it's an easy reason to not consider it. Two applications with similar storytelling chops they'll go with the one that followed their instructions.


----------



## addik (Nov 12, 2019)

Hey guys! How's everyone's application holding up? 

I was just wondering if anyone is doing the feature length concept here, and if anyone has an idea on how specific the concept should be? Do we need to be able to discuss the entire plot (say, be able to each major event in each act), or can we generally say what each act covers? 

Anyway, we have a couple more days, so I hope we all turn in a good application!


----------



## green-scarf (Nov 12, 2019)

addik said:


> Hey guys! How's everyone's application holding up?
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone is doing the feature length concept here, and if anyone has an idea on how specific the concept should be? Do we need to be able to discuss the entire plot (say, be able to each major event in each act), or can we generally say what each act covers?
> 
> Anyway, we have a couple more days, so I hope we all turn in a good application!



I came across an example from previous years and it was pretty much a full plot summary explaining hoe each event in the film led to the next. It only followed the protagonist's story though no side plots or anything.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 14, 2019)

Deadline is TOMORROW!!?? ? ? ? ⏲ ✍⌨? ? ? ? ?‍♂️ ? ⚖ ? ? ? ?‍♀️


----------



## green-scarf (Nov 17, 2019)

Guess who just noticed a typo in their writing sample.... Both Google and many out-loud readings to other people didn't catch it ?


----------



## addik (Nov 18, 2019)

Ugh, that's why I never look at my application/portfolio I send them in, I don't want the stress of thinking "oh no, I could have done better." Haha I just want the results to come in and tell me if I'm in or not so I can move on.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2019)

sa96 said:


> Guess who just noticed a typo in their writing sample.... Both Google and many out-loud readings to other people didn't catch it ?


Not the first time. Don't worry. It's been a common issue over the years. I mentioned it in this article:









						How to get into Film School - PART 3: Edit. Revise. Cut.
					

You're going to have to be conscientious to make it in this business. Perfecting your writing samples and portfolios is a good place to start.



					www.filmschool.org
				




And don't worry too much... People with typos and mistakes still get in too programs. I remember @BuddernScotch really worrying about it last year and she's at UCLA now.

What's most important is your storytelling chops and potential.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 18, 2019)

Idk if it helps, but I sent one of my writing essays duplicated and I still got accepted ?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Nov 19, 2019)

Hey guys! Glad I found this forum. I submitted my application Friday night (just before the deadline) and received confirmation. In my confirmation email it said to expect another email with my 10-digit USC ID within 48-72 hours. Did everyone actually receive their USC ID within that timeframe? I have yet to receive anything.

Thanks and good luck to everyone!


----------



## truffleshuffle (Nov 19, 2019)

sa96 said:


> It's coming! I was a bit surprised when I got an email letting me know that they added a video-component. There seem to be so many changes from last year:
> - new video component
> - can add up to 5 references now
> - collaboration questions are now non-film situations



Some thoughts on these changes you mention:

1. The new video component likely removes some of the generic legwork that faculty had to do through phone interviews. My belief is this added component will (hopefully) expedite the admissions process by either allowing faculty to whittle it down to fewer more salient questions or to skip the interview altogether.

2. I didn't see any additional references. I still only saw 3.

3. They probably got tired of seeing the same "success/failure" stories of film sets and video projects where everything almost fell apart but finally came through in the end. I know I would get tired by the third or fourth application lol...


----------



## truffleshuffle (Nov 20, 2019)

truffleshuffle said:


> Hey guys! Glad I found this forum. I submitted my application Friday night (just before the deadline) and received confirmation. In my confirmation email it said to expect another email with my 10-digit USC ID within 48-72 hours. Did everyone actually receive their USC ID within that timeframe? I have yet to receive anything.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone!



Never mind, I just got the email. Set up a youSC account too. And now that I see that "Decision Status" link sitting on that page, ugh... this is gonna be a long slog. Lol


----------



## green-scarf (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks everyone, your comments really helped me feel better!! ?


----------



## justin (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm also applying to USC! Does anyone know how long the Creative Portfolio List can be? There isn't a minimum or maximum stated on the prompt. So far mine is 3 pages, is that okay?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Nov 24, 2019)

justin said:


> I'm also applying to USC! Does anyone know how long the Creative Portfolio List can be? There isn't a minimum or maximum stated on the prompt. So far mine is 3 pages, is that okay?



I'd say you're more than fine. You're correct in that they don't specify any length so you're definitely not guilty of "not following directions." 3 pages is quite a lot though, sure makes me feel inadequate lol


----------



## justin (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm listing every single project I've done over the photo, film, and art courses I've taken at my high school for my creative portfolio. Is this recommended or should I just list only the "important" projects?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Nov 26, 2019)

justin said:


> I'm listing every single project I've done over the photo, film, and art courses I've taken at my high school for my creative portfolio. Is this recommended or should I just list only the "important" projects?



High school? Are you applying to undergrad or grad? This thread is for grad applications, lol


----------



## Chris W (Nov 26, 2019)

truffleshuffle said:


> High school? Are you applying to undergrad or grad? This thread is for grad applications, lol


There's an undergrad Screenwriting thread but I don't think there's a production thread yet.






						USC - Writing for Screen & Television Undergraduate 2020
					

Hey everyone! I'm setting up some threads for undergraduate programs as we get started with our applications/portfolios over the summer :) This is my absolute top school... I'm super scared to apply ?. My GPA is within the range but my SAT is a bit below (1330) because I absolutely suck at math...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Nov 26, 2019)

truffleshuffle said:


> High school? Are you applying to undergrad or grad? This thread is for grad applications, lol


Even if he's in high school his question is valid and the grad thread is much more active.



justin said:


> I'm listing every single project I've done over the photo, film, and art courses I've taken at my high school for my creative portfolio. Is this recommended or should I just list only the "important" projects?



I'd just list anything that is your favorite and anything that you'd show them without hesitation.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Nov 26, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Even if he's in high school his question is valid and the grad thread is much more active.



Oh yeah I wasn't trying to discourage him or anything. I was just worried he'd be getting wrong deadlines/app material information thinking we were all applying to the same program! ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 26, 2019)

truffleshuffle said:


> Oh yeah I wasn't trying to discourage him or anything. I was just worried he'd be getting wrong deadlines/app material information thinking we were all applying to the same program! ?


?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 7, 2019)

While everyone is waiting for more info PLEASE take a moment to review the program on our site as an APPLICANT: (it can be anonymous)

List your pros and cons and why you applied to this program. If you can, please also review all of the other programs that you applied to on the site. It will help others A TON. 



			USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) - Reviews
		


You also assign start ratings to:

Alumni  
Campus
Career Assistance
Equipment
Coursework
Professors
Financial Aid & Scholarships
You can review a film school as an:

Alumni
Current Student
Admitted Applicant
Current Applicant
Rejected Applicant
Official Tour
Unofficial Tour
Interview
Thank you! It'll be a HUGE help to the site and fellow applicants.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 13, 2019)

This thread is ? and I think you'll find it very helpful:





__





						2nd Year USC School of Cinematic Arts MFA Student, AMA
					

Do it. Ask me things. And I will tell you answers. Yup.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Dec 14, 2019)

To prep for your interview:









						9 Important Tips for your Film School Interview
					

There are numerous elements involved in the application process, including the ever-worrisome and integral film school interview. Consider some tips and tactics from those that have been through it, first-hand.



					www.filmschool.org
				




 Hope you enjoy the new article.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Dec 20, 2019)

Starting to get multiple views from slideroom on my video submission, so I guess the process is creaking off to a start now that finals are over!

Disclaimer: I don’t have Vimeo Pro so I don’t know if these views are from LA or NY.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 2, 2020)

USC started viewing my video submission today for the first time. Got a bunch of page loads from Slideroom out of Los Angeles. Anyone else seeing video views from LA yet?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 2, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> USC started viewing my video submission today for the first time. Got a bunch of page loads from Slideroom out of Los Angeles. Anyone else seeing video views from LA yet?


I see you upgraded to Vimeo pro.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 2, 2020)

Chris W said:


> I see you upgraded to Vimeo pro.



30-day cancellation policy. Got Day 29 marked in my calendar. LOL


----------



## addik (Jan 2, 2020)

Sadly, I had the brilliant idea of uploading my videos to a Google Drive (or I might have been able to upload directly to Slideroom itself) so I won't be able to see any views haha. I'm not sure if it's a good idea!

At least it looks like they're moving along the admissions process. I guess we'll get the first rounds of interviews in a few weeks then?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 2, 2020)

addik said:


> I guess we'll get the first rounds of interviews in a few weeks then?


Earliest ever interview notification is tomorrow the 3rd.









						Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)
					

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...



					www.filmschool.org
				




That date happened last year. See the data here.


----------



## addik (Jan 2, 2020)

Oof that's a bit earlier than I initially thought but I guess nothing's better to start the new decade with some good 'ol anxiety lol.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 2, 2020)

addik said:


> Oof that's a bit earlier than I initially thought but I guess nothing's better to start the new decade with some good 'ol anxiety lol.


Although looking at the data that one was a good 12 days before the next one.


----------



## green-scarf (Jan 3, 2020)

Mine is uploaded to YouTube and it isn’t showing any new views so they either haven’t watched it or slideroom views don’t show up on YouTube. Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## CrispyMerola (Jan 3, 2020)

At around 7 pm tonight (last night, technically), I got an interview request from Mark Harris! He says it can be done over Skype or telephone - I gave him my availability for the next week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 4, 2020)

CrispyMerola said:


> At around 7 pm tonight (last night, technically), I got an interview request from Mark Harris! He says it can be done over Skype or telephone - I gave him my availability for the next week. Fingers crossed!


Woohoo! Congrats! Be sure to add your application to the database with that info. 



			https://www.filmschool.org/applications/categories/fall-2020-ma-mfa.12/add


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 4, 2020)

On Friday, Jan. 3rd, I got an email just before 5pm PST to set up an interview by phone. We agreed on Monday, Jan. 6th, late morning. I am a domestic student. He said it shouldn't take more than 15 minutes. The email makes it clear that this interview request is by no means an offer of admission nor an indication that my application is under any special consideration. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## ljuliette (Jan 4, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> On Friday, Jan. 3rd, I got an email just before 5pm PST to set up an interview by phone. We agreed on Monday, Jan. 6th, late morning. I am a domestic student. He said it shouldn't take more than 15 minutes. The email makes it clear that this interview request is by no means an offer of admission nor an indication that my application is under any special consideration. I'll let you know how it goes!



Congratulations! May I ask you how many views you got on your video submission?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 4, 2020)

ljuliette said:


> Congratulations! May I ask you how many views you got on your video submission?



Thanks. I got about 15 "Impressions" and 1 "View" from Slideroom coming out of Los Angeles on Jan. 2-3. I think that means the video page was loaded 15 times but played only once. Vimeo-speak. I don't know it. Lol


----------



## ljuliette (Jan 4, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Thanks. I got about 15 "Impressions" and 1 "View" from Slideroom coming out of Los Angeles on Jan. 2-3. I think that means the video page was loaded 15 times but played only once. Vimeo-speak. I don't know it. Lol



I also received 1 view on Dec 22 but haven't heard anything, so was kind of panicking.
Anyways thanks for the info.
Wish you the best luck on the interview!!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 4, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> On Friday, Jan. 3rd, I got an email just before 5pm PST to set up an interview by phone. We agreed on Monday, Jan. 6th, late morning. I am a domestic student. He said it shouldn't take more than 15 minutes. The email makes it clear that this interview request is by no means an offer of admission nor an indication that my application is under any special consideration. I'll let you know how it goes!


Awesome! Be sure to update your Applications with your interview notification dates. 

EDIT - To do this, go to your application and choose edit in bottom left or from the top right three dot pulldown menu. Enter the notification date and be sure to select "post as update" when saving.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 4, 2020)

ljuliette said:


> I also received 1 view on Dec 22 but haven't heard anything, so was kind of panicking.
> Anyways thanks for the info.
> Wish you the best luck on the interview!!



There is absolutely no reason to worry. From what I've been reading, people get accepted with and without interviews. It just comes down to the preference and timing of whichever faculty member your application got assigned to.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 4, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Awesome! Be sure to update your Applications with your interview notification dates.
> 
> EDIT - To do this, go to your application and choose edit in bottom left or from the top right three dot pulldown menu. Enter the notification date and be sure to select "post as update" when saving.


Everyone be sure to update your prefix in the tracker to "interview scheduled" as well.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 6, 2020)

Just had my interview today. It was scheduled for 15 minutes but went longer (because of some very specific questions I had for him lol). He asked me the most questions about collaboration, some aspects of my life background, but very little about my creative submissions other than to say he was very impressed by my application overall. I'm wondering if he says that to everyone, but that's an unproductive thought to ponder lol...

Here's what I learned:

From now until the end of the month faculty will review applications and by the end of January they will forward their recommendations to the larger admissions committee, who will then issue their final decisions by email/youSC portal in 6-8 weeks-ish. (It sounded like today was one of the first days for interviews so don't fret if you haven't gotten one yet. Honestly, not all faculty even elect to do interviews as many are admitted without them.)
Collaboration is a BIG part of what SCA wants to instill in their students, which includes the good AND the bad that comes with it, and how to handle that.
There's no "thesis film" required per se, but the final year does require some kind of advanced production course. The options are:
CTPR 546, Production III - People apply with their proposals, and from those applications 10 directors and 10 producers will be brought in to pitch to the committee. From that group 3 or 4 films will be chosen to get made. Those who didn't get selected as directors or producers may crew for those films as cinematographers, editors, etc. I asked how potential directors are evaluated, and with the initial application for 546 most folks submit their 508 film (from your 2nd Semester).
Hour-long TV Pilot Class
CTPR 547, Documentary - A similar process to 546, but for documentary of course.
Animation Project
Petition to direct a thesis film:
More like an Independent Study - There is a class where you develop, work with a faculty adviser, and create a robust budget plan, script, shooting schedule, etc. that may or may not result in a film being made (not required).
Roughly 50% of students make a thesis film as a final requirement, whether as director/producer or editor or cinematographer or whatnot.


Hope that helps!


----------



## green-scarf (Jan 6, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Just had my interview today. It was scheduled for 15 minutes but went longer (because of some very specific questions I had for him lol). He asked me the most questions about collaboration, some aspects of my life background, but very little about my creative submissions other than to say he was very impressed by my application overall. I'm wondering if he says that to everyone, but that's an unproductive thought to ponder lol...
> 
> Here's what I learned:
> 
> ...


Really detailed, thank you for all of this information!!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 6, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Just had my interview today. It was scheduled for 15 minutes but went longer (because of some very specific questions I had for him lol). He asked me the most questions about collaboration, some aspects of my life background, but very little about my creative submissions other than to say he was very impressed by my application overall. I'm wondering if he says that to everyone, but that's an unproductive thought to ponder lol...
> 
> Here's what I learned:
> 
> ...


Awesome I'm glad it went well! And thanks for updating your application with the above info.


----------



## addik (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks Truffleshuffle for the detailed info! Good luck and hope you get in


----------



## Deleted member 23494 (Jan 7, 2020)

Sadly, I just found out that my 60s introduce myself video is actually 1 mins and 2 seconds. It is not exactly 1mins, will they just directly filter me because this 2 seconds?


----------



## green-scarf (Jan 7, 2020)

Tianmi said:


> Sadly, I just found out that my 60s introduce myself video is actually 1 mins and 2 seconds. It is not exactly 1mins, will they just directly filter me because this 2 seconds?


I honestly think you will be fine - worst case scenario, they just won’t watch past 60 seconds but I wouldn’t worry at all!


----------



## Deleted member 23494 (Jan 7, 2020)

sa96 said:


> I honestly think you will be fine - worst case scenario, they just won’t watch past 60 seconds but I wouldn’t worry at all!


thank you for your consolation!


----------



## Lily Yang (Jan 7, 2020)

Just had my interview this afternoon. Overall it is not bad. But not as good as I expected haha. The interview is not very formal, more like chatting. The person who interviewed me was really nice and welcoming. But since I am not a native English speaker, I was a little bit nervous when answering some questions that I did not expect to be asked. It is also my first time having a phone interview in English. For those of you who have interview experiences or are English native speakers, just relax and there is really no need to overthink and be anxious about it. Those questions are not tough at all. Most questions are about collaboration and future plan. He also asked me about my previous filmmaking experiences. He did not mention anything specific about my application materials and my portfolio at all. It makes me to wonder if he really look at my application or not. But he did say he was impressed about my application at the end. The interview ended up for about 20 minutes with some application related questions I asked. He answered them all with great patience. He also told me that the results of admission will be sent out during mid February. Good luck everyone! I hope we all get in and be classmates and make films together in fall! XD


----------



## Lily Yang (Jan 7, 2020)

Tianmi said:


> Sadly, I just found out that my 60s introduce myself video is actually 1 mins and 2 seconds. It is not exactly 1mins, will they just directly filter me because this 2 seconds?



Mine was about one second longer too. I don't think it will be a big deal, as long as you successfully uploaded it to your application.


----------



## Lily Yang (Jan 7, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Just had my interview today. It was scheduled for 15 minutes but went longer (because of some very specific questions I had for him lol). He asked me the most questions about collaboration, some aspects of my life background, but very little about my creative submissions other than to say he was very impressed by my application overall. I'm wondering if he says that to everyone, but that's an unproductive thought to ponder lol...
> 
> Here's what I learned:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all these information! I just had my interview today and tried to update it here and then I saw yours. According to your description, I was asked with basically the same questions as yours. Maybe we were interviewed by the same person. Anyways, good luck to you! I really need to stop worrying about the application and start to enjoy my post-application life now lol.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 7, 2020)

Lily Yang said:


> Just had my interview this afternoon. Overall it is not bad. But not as good as I expected haha. The interview is not very formal, more like chatting. The person who interviewed me was really nice and welcoming. But since I am not a native English speaker, I was a little bit nervous when answering some questions that I did not expect to be asked. It is also my first time having a phone interview in English. For those of you who have interview experiences or are English native speakers, just relax and there is really no need to overthink and be anxious about it. Those questions are not tough at all. Most questions are about collaboration and future plan. He also asked me about my previous filmmaking experiences. He did not mention anything specific about my application materials and my portfolio at all. It makes me to wonder if he really look at my application or not. But he did say he was impressed about my application at the end. The interview ended up for about 20 minutes with some application related questions I asked. He answered them all with great patience. He also told me that the results of admission will be sent out during mid February. Good luck everyone! I hope we all get in and be classmates and make films together in fall! XD



Yes, the questions do seem similar. Was it David? And if it's any consolation, your written English is fantastic. Better than many native speakers. Best of luck to you and hope to see you this Fall. (Or Admitted Students Day in April!)


----------



## Deleted member 23494 (Jan 7, 2020)

Lily Yang said:


> Mine was about one second longer too. I don't think it will be a big deal, as long as you successfully uploaded it to your application.


Thank you Lily!


----------



## Lily Yang (Jan 7, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Yes, the questions do seem similar. Was it David? And if it's any consolation, your written English is fantastic. Better than many native speakers. Best of luck to you and hope to see you this Fall. (Or Admitted Students Day in April!)


Awww thanks!! Yes it was David. I guess he is probably the earliest one who started interviewing the applicants. I hope to see you soon too!


----------



## CrispyMerola (Jan 9, 2020)

My interview lasted about 22 minutes. It was tough!

My interviewer let me know right off the bat that my young age was a concern, since many of the people in the program have spent a few years in the industry before they apply for an MFA program. I responded that I thought my age was more of an asset than a liability, as it shows I'm ready and willing to learn without pretension or ego right out the gate. He asked me how I was going to pay for the program, about my upbringing, about films that inspire me, about how I would deal with a collaborator if they were disappointing the crew, what my post-grad plans were, if I had visited the school, and if I had any questions. I asked if students had access to parking/gym/food facilities, how intensive collaboration between the departments is as the program goes on, and if students are able to submit their thesis films to festivals right out of the gate.

The tone of my interviewer suggests to me that he doesn't believe I'm ready for the program. I did my best to answer with kindness, candor, and confidence. We will see what happens but I get the feeling that he wouldn't be interested in recommending my application to the rest of the faculty.


----------



## Deleted member 23494 (Jan 9, 2020)

Is USC still sending out the interview request email?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 9, 2020)

CrispyMerola said:


> My interview lasted about 22 minutes. It was tough!
> 
> My interviewer let me know right off the bat that my young age was a concern, since many of the people in the program have spent a few years in the industry before they apply for an MFA program. I responded that I thought my age was more of an asset than a liability, as it shows I'm ready and willing to learn without pretension or ego right out the gate. He asked me how I was going to pay for the program, about my upbringing, about films that inspire me, about how I would deal with a collaborator if they were disappointing the crew, what my post-grad plans were, if I had visited the school, and if I had any questions. I asked if students had access to parking/gym/food facilities, how intensive collaboration between the departments is as the program goes on, and if students are able to submit their thesis films to festivals right out of the gate.
> 
> The tone of my interviewer suggests to me that he doesn't believe I'm ready for the program. I did my best to answer with kindness, candor, and confidence. We will see what happens but I get the feeling that he wouldn't be interested in recommending my application to the rest of the faculty.



Keep your chin up, Crispy. You never quite know. He also may have been wanting to see how you respond to doubt, and you sound like you did a great job of that. Your interview sounded a lot more thorough than mine, too.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 9, 2020)

Tianmi said:


> Is USC still sending out the interview request email?



I think last year most people did not get their interview request until late January and early February. So far only 3 of us (on this forum) got notified early about interviews because the faculty member who got our applications assigned to them just happened to like doing theirs at the very beginning. You don't need to worry. You have plenty of time!


----------



## roma93 (Jan 9, 2020)

CrispyMerola said:


> My interview lasted about 22 minutes. It was tough!
> 
> My interviewer let me know right off the bat that my young age was a concern, since many of the people in the program have spent a few years in the industry before they apply for an MFA program. I responded that I thought my age was more of an asset than a liability, as it shows I'm ready and willing to learn without pretension or ego right out the gate. He asked me how I was going to pay for the program, about my upbringing, about films that inspire me, about how I would deal with a collaborator if they were disappointing the crew, what my post-grad plans were, if I had visited the school, and if I had any questions. I asked if students had access to parking/gym/food facilities, how intensive collaboration between the departments is as the program goes on, and if students are able to submit their thesis films to festivals right out of the gate.
> 
> The tone of my interviewer suggests to me that he doesn't believe I'm ready for the program. I did my best to answer with kindness, candor, and confidence. We will see what happens but I get the feeling that he wouldn't be interested in recommending my application to the rest of the faculty.


Hey, I also had my interview with Mark earlier this week. Also felt like the interview was a bit tougher than I expected! But, it sounds like you explained yourself really well so don't fret. And like truffleshuffle mentioned, I think his tactic is to be a bit short but straightforward to see how we respond? That's my guess since he seemed that way during my interview.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 9, 2020)

roma93 said:


> I also had my interview with Mark earlier this week. Also felt like the interview was a bit tougher than I expected!


Mark doesn't mess around!


----------



## CrispyMerola (Jan 9, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Keep your chin up, Crispy. You never quite know. He also may have been wanting to see how you respond to doubt, and you sound like you did a great job of that. Your interview sounded a lot more thorough than mine, too.



Thank you for the reassurance, Truffle. You're always a bright spot on the forum, you have such a proactive and constructive attitude towards everything.



roma93 said:


> Hey, I also had my interview with Mark earlier this week. Also felt like the interview was a bit tougher than I expected! But, it sounds like you explained yourself really well so don't fret. And like truffleshuffle mentioned, I think his tactic is to be a bit short but straightforward to see how we respond? That's my guess since he seemed that way during my interview.




This is a huge relief to hear, Roma. Here's hoping we both survived the gauntlet!


----------



## mmwhatever (Jan 10, 2020)

Hey everyone!
I've also applied to MFA Fall 2020 but haven't received the interview request (i hope yet)
Good luck everyone, I believe you all did a great job!!

I was pretty much calm before I've read the thread but now I'm anxious about the interview request


----------



## green-scarf (Jan 12, 2020)

Has anyone else’s video submission not been viewed? Mine’s a private YouTube link so I’m basing this of the number of views but I’m a little surprised since a different school I applied to viewed my application material within week of submitting ??‍♀️


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 13, 2020)

sa96 said:


> Has anyone else’s video submission not been viewed? Mine’s a private YouTube link so I’m basing this of the number of views but I’m a little surprised since a different school I applied to viewed my application material within week of submitting ??‍♀️



They have until the end of the month and early February to forward their recommendations on to the admissions committee, so I'd expect some of these faculty reviewers procrastinate just like anyone else. It might be odd if we hit mid-February and you still weren't getting views from USC, though. 

By the way, NYU looked at mine within days after the application deadline, and USC took a month and a half!


----------



## green-scarf (Jan 19, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> They have until the end of the month and early February to forward their recommendations on to the admissions committee, so I'd expect some of these faculty reviewers procrastinate just like anyone else. It might be odd if we hit mid-February and you still weren't getting views from USC, though.
> 
> By the way, NYU looked at mine within days after the application deadline, and USC took a month and a half!


I got a view this weekend! Hopefully it leads to something positive??Thank you for your encouragement! Lately all I’ve been able to do is think about plans incase I don’t get in anywhere so this makes me feel like there’s still a chance!


----------



## PaigeL (Jan 19, 2020)

I also got my interview scheduled this week. I'm


Lily Yang said:


> Just had my interview this afternoon. Overall it is not bad. But not as good as I expected haha. The interview is not very formal, more like chatting. The person who interviewed me was really nice and welcoming. But since I am not a native English speaker, I was a little bit nervous when answering some questions that I did not expect to be asked. It is also my first time having a phone interview in English. For those of you who have interview experiences or are English native speakers, just relax and there is really no need to overthink and be anxious about it. Those questions are not tough at all. Most questions are about collaboration and future plan. He also asked me about my previous filmmaking experiences. He did not mention anything specific about my application materials and my portfolio at all. It makes me to wonder if he really look at my application or not. But he did say he was impressed about my application at the end. The interview ended up for about 20 minutes with some application related questions I asked. He answered them all with great patience. He also told me that the results of admission will be sent out during mid February. Good luck everyone! I hope we all get in and be classmates and make films together in fall! XD


I'm not a native English speaker either, so I'm quite nervous about my interview. Hope mine could go as smoothly as yours!


----------



## addik (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi guys! I got an interview request and I couldn't be more elated. It's from a different person the others mentioned in the thread so, heads up, maybe they're sending in another round of interview requests.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 19, 2020)

addik said:


> Hi guys! I got an interview request and I couldn't be more elated. It's from a different person the others mentioned in the thread so, heads up, maybe they're sending in another round of interview requests.


Congrats! Be sure to update your application.


----------



## ljuliette (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi guys, for those who got interview requests, did it explicitly say 'interview' in the email?

I got an email about wanting a 'phone call', but the professor didn't use a word 'interview'.
Now wondering if it's an interview or not


----------



## afilmcionado (Jan 20, 2020)

I got the interview request yesterday. It was explicitly called an "interview", but also referred to as a "conversation".

I wonder if the professors have a set range of topics they must cover, or if they are free to talk about whatever they want? What would be some popular topics they frequently ask about? I'm trying to prepare for potential questions they'll ask.

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2020)

afilmcionado said:


> got the interview request yesterday. It was explicitly called an "interview", but also referred to as a "conversation".


Congrats! Be sure to add that info and the application to the database.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 20, 2020)

ljuliette said:


> Hi guys, for those who got interview requests, did it explicitly say 'interview' in the email?
> 
> I got an email about wanting a 'phone call', but the professor didn't use a word 'interview'.
> Now wondering if it's an interview or not


Yup, that's it. Congrats!


----------



## LeonMeow12 (Jan 20, 2020)

ljuliette said:


> Hi guys, for those who got interview requests, did it explicitly say 'interview' in the email?
> 
> I got an email about wanting a 'phone call', but the professor didn't use a word 'interview'.
> Now wondering if it's an interview or not



Hi ljuliette,

My situation is the same. Got an email yesterday for a phone call request, didn't say anything about interview but I think we should be okay. We probably got reviewed by same professor


----------



## ljuliette (Jan 20, 2020)

LeonMeow12 said:


> Hi ljuliette,
> 
> My situation is the same. Got an email yesterday for a phone call request, didn't say anything about interview but I think we should be okay. We probably got reviewed by same professor



Yeah seems like the same professor! Mine is scheduled on 23rd. Wish you the best luck!


----------



## LeonMeow12 (Jan 21, 2020)

ljuliette said:


> Yeah seems like the same professor! Mine is scheduled on 23rd. Wish you the best luck!


Aww Thx!! You too. I scheduled mine on 23rd afternoon as well ?(either today or 23rd)  hope we both can get in )))


----------



## addik (Jan 22, 2020)

So I had my interview earlier today and it went great, I think! We ended up conversing for almost 40 minutes and I really thought we would only get to talk 30 minutes max. I think I'll just put a summary of what happened in the interview and my insights on it so that maybe it might help someone out here.

It's very interesting how our conversation went, honestly. I did not expect it to meander around from one topic to another. While the faculty member did ask a few things that the other members were asked too (What kind of films/stories I want to do? How can I afford USC? What is my experience in filmmaking?), I was also asked a few other questions about my country and the issues we were facing were also asked (and I was even asked on my opinion on some of these).

Honestly, there's no real way to prepare for the interview, now that I look back to it. I did prepare for the usual questions, but, in the end, it was really just a conversation between a faculty member and an applicant. Maybe the more you think of it that way, maybe you'll feel less pressured heading in to the "interview." Having background not just in film, but also in life (aka being well-read or having many experiences and insights) really do help. So, don't be afraid to share stories and experiences if it's in line with the discussion at hand. At one point, I went "off-script" and told the faculty member that I was interested in exploring storytelling and narrative in video games, and that became a different discussion altogether and the faculty member was even giving me tips on how to start exploring that space if I really wanted to--whether it be outside USC or inside. It's not a class per se, and you're not in USC yet, but the interview is still a great opportunity to learn from a faculty member and to get their insights.


----------



## jorge92 (Jan 22, 2020)

Congrats to those with interviews! I wonder how much longer they’ll be emailing interview requests... I sill haven’t heard anything.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 23, 2020)

jorge92 said:


> Congrats to those with interviews! I wonder how much longer they’ll be emailing interview requests... I sill haven’t heard anything.


In 2018 and 2019 people were offered interview requests as late as 2-11 or 2-12 and were admitted, not to mention admitted folks who were never even interviewed. So timing of interview requests has no correlation to your chances of getting in if that's what you're worried about.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 24, 2020)

While you're waiting to hear back from your your film programs consider writing reviews with pros and cons to each program you are applying to. It's a great way to weigh the pros and cons of each one to help you decide where to go. It's also a great way for us to improve the rankings on our site.

You can review based on online research and/or a tour. It can be anonymous. You DON'T have to be a current student or alumni to review a school.

See this new article:














 How to Write a Film School Review and Why You Should


					You don’t have to be a current student or an alum to write a review for a film school! Whether you’re an applicant, interested student, faculty member, current student, or alum, we want to hear from you.

Are you currently wondering, “Which film schools should I apply to?” One of the most...
				


FilmSchool.org
Jan 24, 2020
Comments: 4
Category: FilmSchool.org Guides


----------



## green-scarf (Jan 24, 2020)

I got an email a few hours ago with an interview request. My video submission was viewed last weekend (and I had lost hope that this was going to happen) so don’t worry if you haven’t gotten an email yet - it appears that it can take some time between the viewing and interview request!


----------



## green-scarf (Jan 26, 2020)

I had my interview today! My interviewer was really kind and the interview was very informal. We started by talking about what I have been doing since graduating (I graduated in 2018). We then talked about my application materials (personal statement, writing sample, video option) and then talked about some of my world views that inspired the pieces I submitted. It was all very conversational and the only “interview” type questions she asked was how I would work with someone on a group project who wasn’t pulling their weight and why I want to go to film school. I didn’t get asked questions like why USC or how I’m going to pay. My advice to anyone interviewing is definitely to prep but just be yourself, you are about to have a conversation with someone who is very accomplished. My interviewer also let me know that she doesn’t decide who gets in so this conversation is really for the sake of the professor looking at your application. Good luck to all and feel free to message if you have questions!


----------



## rach_mason (Jan 27, 2020)

Just had my interview! The professor who interviewed me was (like mentioned above) very kind and easy to talk to. Aside from the expected, "Why do you want to go to graduate school?" the professor spent a great deal of time asking questions about my personal interests and passions. This made the conversation flow pretty nicely, considering that I got to talk about something I already love to talk about! My advice on interview prep: bullet point a couple thoughts/ talking points that you feel comfortable discussing, but to the best of your ability, stay calm and allow yourself the freedom to speak candidly! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 27, 2020)

rach_mason said:


> Just had my interview! The professor who interviewed me was (like mentioned above) very kind and easy to talk to. Aside from the expected, "Why do you want to go to graduate school?" the professor spent a great deal of time asking questions about my personal interests and passions. This made the conversation flow pretty nicely, considering that I got to talk about something I already love to talk about! My advice on interview prep: bullet point a couple thoughts/ talking points that you feel comfortable discussing, but to the best of your ability, stay calm and allow yourself the freedom to speak candidly! Good luck everyone!


Awesome! Be sure to update your application with how the interview went as well in the notes section.


----------



## KelseyMcGee (Jan 27, 2020)

Wondering if this happened to anyone or anyone has experience with this! On Thursday I got a random phone call from a LA phone number. When I answered, it was a USC SCA professor!! He complemented me on my app and asked a few questions, he wanted to "put a voice to the application." Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## addik (Jan 27, 2020)

I think you may have just had an interview but this is the first time I've heard of a professor jumping right in to an interview without making a prior schedule?


----------



## green-scarf (Jan 27, 2020)

addik said:


> I think you may have just had an interview but this is the first time I've heard of a professor jumping right in to an interview without making a prior schedule?


I believe this happened last year as well! I think it’s in last year’s thread


----------



## charlottehuang (Jan 28, 2020)

I just had my interview few days ago too. Did the professor mentioned when the result comes out?


----------



## addik (Jan 28, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> I just had my interview few days ago too. Did the professor mentioned when the result comes out?



Mine mentioned the latest we could get them in April, but she did tell me that they're trying to make expedite the process so we might know them on March and Feb as well.

Last year, those who got accepted got their letters mid-Feb.



sa96 said:


> I believe this happened last year as well! I think it’s in last year’s thread



Oh cool! I was just reading the thread yesterday (trying to see how many of those interviewed got in/waitlisted), and I totally missed it!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> I just had my interview few days ago too. Did the professor mentioned when the result comes out?


Awesome! Be sure to add your application to the site with that info.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi everyone. Will have my interview today as well. Professor's name is Pablo and he wrote in the email that he wants to talk for a few minutes about my app. I wonder what exactly he may ask? It's important for me to prepare somehow because I'm not a native speaker and unexpected questions may take me while to process actually. Never done English-language interviews by phone ever before


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 28, 2020)

I'd say to just think about who you are, as in what drives you, what moves you, and what your 10-yr or 20-yr goals look like. What kinds of films and which filmmakers really affect you most... and also how you would handle some difficult situations in a collaboration. With the large amount of successful international students every year, I'm positive the "smoothness" of English or how quickly you deliver your responses will not be a factor at all.


----------



## addik (Jan 28, 2020)

Was about to reply when I saw truffleshuffle's response!

Yeah, the way the faculty member approached our interview/conversation was pretty informal, so just be yourself! As for the questions, I used this page as a reference and tried to prepare answers to some of the questions there. Film School Interview Questions

I think most of the questions asked are what truffleshuffle said: What are your goals? What kinds of films do you watch? What films do you want to watch? (Mine was phrased differently, what stories do I like? What stories do I want to make? So, I was able to talk about video games too). What is your background in film? Questions on collaboration, how to pay for your education, and why USC of all schools.

Also as an international applicant who isn't a native speaker, don't be afraid to pause and clarify the question. I'm sure the interviewer will understand that English is not your first language so it might take some time for you to process your answers.

Good luck, you got this!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Jan 28, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> I'd say to just think about who you are, as in what drives you, what moves you, and what your 10-yr or 20-yr goals look like. What kinds of films and which filmmakers really affect you most... and also how you would handle some difficult situations in a collaboration. With the large amount of successful international students every year, I'm positive the "smoothness" of English or how quickly you deliver your responses will not be a factor at all.


Happy to hear that. Thanks for the quick answers.

So, as I understood, not every applicant goes through this interviews. I wonder how exactly and why they choose some of us to speak on phone. I mean is this a good or rather a bad sign that you have this additional conversation?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 28, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Happy to hear that. Thanks for the quick answers.
> 
> So, as I understood, not every applicant goes through this interviews. I wonder how exactly and why they choose some of us to speak on phone. I mean is this a good or rather a bad sign that you have this additional conversation?


It's hard to say. It seems many admitted applicants do get interviewed eventually (even as late as March), but not all. It really comes down to the preference of the faculty reviewer who happens to get your portfolio, if they want to interview their candidates or not. But I don't see how it's possible that an interview is ever a bad sign in this scenario.


----------



## addik (Jan 28, 2020)

To add to that, I don't think the faculty member interviewing you is actually the final deciding body. My interviewer explicitly said that they send their "notes" to a panel which would be the one to decide. So, it's really hard to say if it's a good sign or bad.  That said, the interview is a chance for you to dazzle USC and to win them over.

I think most of the people who got interviewed, at the very least, had impressed the faculty member reviewing their dossier, which means an interview may be a good sign. But yes, it's hard to say exactly, because I think the reason why a professor chooses to interview an applicant is entirely dependent on the professor.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Jan 28, 2020)

Ok, so the key is to stay calm. It's just a talk on topics I like and I'm interested in after all. Thank you, guys

Has anyone shared their video samples? I wonder where I can watch some of the works that were sent as part of the portfolio. Did not find even a single one on the forum.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 28, 2020)

Search on YouTube with "USC admitted" and you should find a bunch.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Ok, so the key is to stay calm. It's just a talk on topics I like and I'm interested in after all. Thank you, guys
> 
> Has anyone shared their video samples? I wonder where I can watch some of the works that were sent as part of the portfolio. Did not find even a single one on the forum.


A couple added them to their applications on this site. 

Like this one:





__





						USC - Production Fall 2020
					

First time applying



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Jan 28, 2020)

Chris W said:


> A couple added them to their applications on this site.
> 
> Like this one:
> 
> ...


Will upgrade my acc to a "supporting member" and check this one. Thanks!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2020)

Chris W said:


> A couple added them to their applications on this site.
> 
> Like this one:
> 
> ...


This portfolio film is also AWESOME. Really well done @Lily Yang . 





__





						USC - 2020 MFA Production - Directing
					

first time applying



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## lotsofquestions (Jan 28, 2020)

Hey everyone! I'm new here, and in looking through the thread, it appears that a lot of folks got a call from an interviewer from USC. First off, congrats that you're moving forward (hopefully) in the process! I was just wondering if those who didn't get a call or (god forbid) accidentally missed a possible call, will lose out on the chance to be admitted to the program? I apologize if this causes anxiety for any folks. II've just been feeling some myself, and was looking for some clarification on this. Thanks for your time, and I';m wishing you all the best of luck with your applications!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Jan 28, 2020)

lotsofquestions said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new here, and in looking through the thread, it appears that a lot of folks got a call from an interviewer from USC. First off, congrats that you're moving forward (hopefully) in the process! I was just wondering if those who didn't get a call or (god forbid) accidentally missed a possible call, will lose out on the chance to be admitted to the program? I apologize if this causes anxiety for any folks. II've just been feeling some myself, and was looking for some clarification on this. Thanks for your time, and I';m wishing you all the best of luck with your applications!


I think it's just a matter of time when you will be contacted regarding the interview (last year some applicants were receiving requests for an interview even in the middle of March) but if you won't, you may still not worry, because there were also a lot of applicants who were admitted without this interview in the recent years.

You can not also miss a call because you will receive an email first where professor will ask you about the comfortable time for the conversation. So just don't panic! Everything should be fine


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Jan 28, 2020)

So I just got interviewed. Professor were asking a lot of questions about my visual sample - how it was shot and what is my personal connection to it, about what in my opinion can make me a better collaborator (which actually was a tough question because the only answer I came with was that it you should be honest and stay true to the idea of me own project and make sure that people I choose to work with are the right ones from the very beginning). He also asked about the movies I like and what other things I usually watch and what I want to do myself. It's difficult to say whether the conversation will affect positively or negatively because I was pretty nervous and was trying not to stop speaking for some reason. Maybe I just lost a few points dunno

He also said that this interview is just a part of an application and it does not mean that I'm accepted or not. The decisions will come out later and that's it.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Jan 28, 2020)

Maybe someone knows how many applications were eventually declined after an interview?


----------



## lotsofquestions (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks Ozymandias for the detailed and helpful response! It really helped assuage my fears and hope for the best. By the way, I hope you do great with your application! Best of luck to you and everyone else on this forum.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Maybe someone knows how many applications were eventually declined after an interview?



https://www.filmschool.org/applications/?scf[__prefix_ids][0]=10&scf[School][0]=USCDirectingFilmProd

Vs

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...ids][2]=8&scf[School][0]=USCDirectingFilmProd


----------



## addik (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi guys! I'm not sure if this is cause for alarm, but I just got an incident report from USC Grad Admissions asking if I could turn over my complete MA transcript since what I sent was apparently incomplete because it should reflect my grades until Spring 2019. Only--I stopped taking my MA in Fall 2018 and decided to pursue an MFA instead, and I needed to take a few MA electives anyway because some universities I wanted to apply to require that I take a few of those because of the differences in our education system. In other words, the transcript I sent is complete. Anyway, I called USC and said it's no big deal and I'm in the process of sorting it out. 

Anyway, back to my point, it's weird they only noticed that part of my application now (last time I applied to USC, they would send me incident reports as early as one week after I submitted my app), so I'm wondering if this is any indication that they're moving along with admissions or if we'd hear from them soon.

Or this could be USC Grad Admissions noticing it just now and trying to rectify it and nothing else?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2020)

Only ~880 more replies to beat the current record USC thread with 1000. 






						USC Fall 2009
					

Hey Everyone -   I've been checking out this site for a long time, and thought I would finally make a profile so I could post. This is my first post. I wanted to start a subject for USC Fall 2009 applicants.  Only about 2 months until notification comes out. Hopefully we can use this area to...



					www.filmschool.org
				




You can do it guys.


----------



## green-scarf (Jan 28, 2020)

addik said:


> Hi guys! I'm not sure if this is cause for alarm, but I just got an incident report from USC Grad Admissions asking if I could turn over my complete MA transcript since what I sent was apparently incomplete because it should reflect my grades until Spring 2019. Only--I stopped taking my MA in Fall 2018 and decided to pursue an MFA instead, and I needed to take a few MA electives anyway because some universities I wanted to apply to require that I take a few of those because of the differences in our education system. In other words, the transcript I sent is complete. Anyway, I called USC and said it's no big deal and I'm in the process of sorting it out.
> 
> Anyway, back to my point, it's weird they only noticed that part of my application now (last time I applied to USC, they would send me incident reports as early as one week after I submitted my app), so I'm wondering if this is any indication that they're moving along with admissions or if we'd hear from them soon.
> 
> Or this could be USC Grad Admissions noticing it just now and trying to rectify it and nothing else?


I think you might be onto something! If they are moving along with the applications it would be inline with the schedule that truffleshuffle’s interviewer mentioned!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Jan 29, 2020)

Hey guys. I have a specific question regarding the program.

My ultimate goal is very specific and obvious - I want to shoot a feature movies. But not a huge-blockbuster-Hollywood type of movies, but rather a movie that would someone classify as indie. Existential horror or maybe some provocative cinema or both - with visual and narrative experiments etc. In the perfect scenario of my future I'm working with A24 entertainment company on my own feature film - something like Hereditary, Lighthouse or even Lars von Trier-type of cinema.

And in a few articles I found a disturbing information about the USC that it's not actually a place for "future indie filmmakers" and I'm wondering why would someone say that. I heard that AFI is a better place for my goals but I did not apply to it because they require two films and I had only one. But it's not a case - I know that USC is one of the best (if not the best) film schools in the world, so why how it can actually be a bad choice for someone who maybe wants to make "indie" films? I hope that it's not true and, if anyone knows, someone can help me understand what is the actual difference between the programs and why USC sometimes referred to as a place that I would not fit in with my specific goals.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Jan 29, 2020)

I also wanted to ask for an advise. Yesterday I talked to a professor and he asked me a lot of questions and because English is not my native language I felt like I did not deliver everything I wanted to on a few points. Am interviewer said that I can contact him anytime later to ask smth so I'm wondering if it is worth contacting a professor to briefly deliver some conclusions which I felt I needed to provide on a specific issues that we discussed recently, or it would be even more weird if I'll write to him in a few days after the call trying to clarify smth I said during the interview?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 30, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Hey guys. I have a specific question regarding the program.
> 
> My ultimate goal is very specific and obvious - I want to shoot a feature movies. But not a huge-blockbuster-Hollywood type of movies, but rather a movie that would someone classify as indie. Existential horror or maybe some provocative cinema or both - with visual and narrative experiments etc. In the perfect scenario of my future I'm working with A24 entertainment company on my own feature film - something like Hereditary, Lighthouse or even Lars von Trier-type of cinema.
> 
> And in a few articles I found a disturbing information about the USC that it's not actually a place for "future indie filmmakers" and I'm wondering why would someone say that. I heard that AFI is a better place for my goals but I did not apply to it because they require two films and I had only one. But it's not a case - I know that USC is one of the best (if not the best) film schools in the world, so why how it can actually be a bad choice for someone who maybe wants to make "indie" films? I hope that it's not true and, if anyone knows, someone can help me understand what is the actual difference between the programs and why USC sometimes referred to as a place that I would not fit in with my specific goals.


I obviously couldn't say for sure since I'm not a part of the program, but if you look here I think you'll find plenty of indie filmmakers and documentarians who studied filmmaking at USC. Oh, and if you're into those quality but low-budget horror films definitely look into Blumhouse Productions under Universal Studios. Jason Blum has changed the game.

As for contacting your interviewer, unless it's something that was just totally false or incorrect, I _probably_ would leave it be unless you have a legitimate question about the program. When they say to reach out to them I don't think they really intended it to be an opportunity for a "do-over" for any of the interview questions, but then again if it was just such a bad answer that it's keeping you up at night you might just write them an honest and open email about it just for peace of mind. 🤷‍♂️ But if it's a case of trying to make a 96% perfect answer into a 100% perfect answer it might just annoy them. 😅


----------



## KeenanDK (Jan 30, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> I also wanted to ask for an advise. Yesterday I talked to a professor and he asked me a lot of questions and because English is not my native language I felt like I did not deliver everything I wanted to on a few points. Am interviewer said that I can contact him anytime later to ask smth so I'm wondering if it is worth contacting a professor to briefly deliver some conclusions which I felt I needed to provide on a specific issues that we discussed recently, or it would be even more weird if I'll write to him in a few days after the call trying to clarify smth I said during the interview?



I can't speak to academic interviews but I wouldn't think it's weird to clarify some answers after the fact. I've hired people and interviewed people and been interviewed in professional settings and I don't think it'd be strange to write back and say something like:

"Professor X,

It was great speaking with you the other day. I'm very intrigued by what you said about USC's XXXX and look forward to exploring my options throughout this process.

As English isn't my first language, I wanted to ensure I correctly communicated a few points.
I think it's important that you fully understand XXXXX and that XXXXXX shaped my view of XXXX (or whatever).

Thanks again for taking the time to talk with me!"


Now, I have read about how grad school admission folks don't like to hear from applicants unless they reach out first, I don't think this would be harmful to your chances. At best, in my opinion, it clarifies points that needed clarification and at worst it's a mild nuisance from an over-eager student. There are worse things.

Just my two cents.


----------



## green-scarf (Jan 31, 2020)

How are you all keeping busy? All I can find myself thinking about is my application/interview (and I’m supposed to be on vacation!).

Would love some advice if anyone has it for staying busy and not being so anxious about results...


----------



## Ep317 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I just woke up to an interview request from one of the faculty members! The interview is scheduled for this afternoon so I will keep you all updated! And thanks to everyone who has already posted about their interview, such helpful information!


----------



## addik (Jan 31, 2020)

Good luck, Ep317!



sa96 said:


> How are you all keeping busy? All I can find myself thinking about is my application/interview (and I’m supposed to be on vacation!).
> 
> Would love some advice if anyone has it for staying busy and not being so anxious about results...



Well, mostly working :/ Luckily I have a few projects in the pipeline so I am constantly in the move. I'm also sending out applications to a few other programs and schools out there. There are pretty slow days when I just can't stop thinking about USC though, and I notice I wake up an hour earlier than the usual just because I keep checking my email for updates. 

At least today had The Good Place finale so I've been wrapping my head around that the whole day lol.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Jan 31, 2020)

KeenanDK said:


> I can't speak to academic interviews but I wouldn't think it's weird to clarify some answers after the fact. I've hired people and interviewed people and been interviewed in professional settings and I don't think it'd be strange to write back and say something like:
> 
> "Professor X,
> 
> ...


Sounds reasonable. Thanks


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Jan 31, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> I obviously couldn't say for sure since I'm not a part of the program, but if you look here I think you'll find plenty of indie filmmakers and documentarians who studied filmmaking at USC. Oh, and if you're into those quality but low-budget horror films definitely look into Blumhouse Productions under Universal Studios. Jason Blum has changed the game.
> 
> As for contacting your interviewer, unless it's something that was just totally false or incorrect, I _probably_ would leave it be unless you have a legitimate question about the program. When they say to reach out to them I don't think they really intended it to be an opportunity for a "do-over" for any of the interview questions, but then again if it was just such a bad answer that it's keeping you up at night you might just write them an honest and open email about it just for peace of mind. 🤷‍♂️ But if it's a case of trying to make a 96% perfect answer into a 100% perfect answer it might just annoy them. 😅


Jason Blum is amazing. Whiplash is one of my favourite films of all time. Will check. Thank you


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Jan 31, 2020)

addik said:


> Good luck, Ep317!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What schools and programs are you taking into consideration? I thought all deadlines are already expired. Thinking about applying somewhere else just for an alternative


----------



## Chris W (Jan 31, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> I thought all deadlines are already expired.


There's a couple that are still coming up.














 Film School MFA Application Deadlines (Updated for Fall 2023)


					Wondering when you need to get that film school application in? Below is a list of all current graduate film school deadlines as of September 2022.

Be sure to log your application with our Application Database after you've applied so we can improve our acceptance statistics for each film...
				


Chris W
Sep 13, 2016
Comments: 4
Category: Applying to Film School


----------



## addik (Jan 31, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> What schools and programs are you taking into consideration? I thought all deadlines are already expired. Thinking about applying somewhere else just for an alternative



I actually sent an application to La Femis in Paris and I'm going to take an exam in a few weeks time so I'm pretty... nervous about that lol. I'm reviewing my French and going through their guidelines on the exam just to prepare. I also thought of applying to Concordia University's MFA Studio Arts program, but realized that their program isn't for me.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 31, 2020)

addik said:


> I actually sent an application to La Femis in Paris and I'm going to take an exam in a few weeks time so I'm pretty... nervous about that lol. I'm reviewing my French and going through their guidelines on the exam just to prepare.


Neat! Did you see our article on it? Good luck. I studied abroad in Grenoble for a year when I went to BU and it was a great experience.














 The 12 Best International Film Schools


					Los Angeles and New York City quickly jump to mind when most people are considering film schools. However, there are actually plenty of prestigious film schools abroad.

If studying abroad is something that has always enticed you, or if you are hoping to study film in your native country...
				


Svaja Paka
Dec 16, 2019
Comments: 1
Category: Film School Rankings



















 La Femis


	 					La Femis concentrates on pairing artistic expression with research, professional development, and training.
					


FilmSchool.org
Dec 16, 2019
Category: France


----------



## green-scarf (Jan 31, 2020)

addik said:


> Good luck, Ep317!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, just watched The Good Place finale and it actually gave me a lot of peace! Thank you for reminding me about life beyond film school haha!


----------



## Deleted member 23494 (Jan 31, 2020)

haven't got any interview email yet.......actually when I was applying 2020 spring, they gave me a phone call interview and  accepted me to the waitlist but didn't accepted me off the waitlist, so this time 2020 fall, I actually submitted the same material.


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 1, 2020)

Tianmi said:


> haven't got any interview email yet.......actually when I was applying 2020 spring, they gave me a phone call interview and  accepted me to the waitlist but didn't accepted me off the waitlist, so this time 2020 fall, I actually submitted the same material.


It might still come! Last year people got interviews until February so I think you still have time


----------



## Chris W (Feb 1, 2020)

sa96 said:


> It might still come! Last year people got interviews until February so I think you still have time


Here are all accepted or waitlisted applications to USC production in our database sorted by interview date.


----------



## RRRyan (Feb 2, 2020)

Anyone anxiously waiting for their USC results? I've been checking my mail and youSC like 10 times a day lol. Btw, how long your guys' interviews lasted? Mine was really short, not sure a good sign or not...


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 2, 2020)

RRRyan said:


> Anyone anxiously waiting for their USC results? I've been checking my mail and youSC like 10 times a day lol. Btw, how long your guys' interviews lasted? Mine was really short, not sure a good sign or not...


Mine was a short too. Like 25 mins or smth, but we discussed a lot - a film I submitted as my video sample, what films I like and usually watch, how do I feel about collaborative works etc. I talked a lot (sometimes I felt like too much to be honest) and I felt like it lasts forever lol and only after we finished I realized that it did not take more than 30 mins. Not sure if this is a good sign either. What did you speak about with your interviewer?


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 2, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Mine was a short too. Like 25 mins or smth, but we discussed a lot - a film I submitted as my video sample, what films I like and usually watch, how do I feel about collaborative works etc. I talked a lot (sometimes I felt like too much to be honest) and I felt like it lasts forever lol and only after we finished I realized that it did not take more than 30 mins. Not sure if this is a good sign either. What did you speak about with your interviewer?


I don't think that's a short interview! I think 30 minutes are usually the longer ones they do whereas a couple minutes – 15 minutes are on the shorter side.


----------



## RRRyan (Feb 2, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Mine was a short too. Like 25 mins or smth, but we discussed a lot - a film I submitted as my video sample, what films I like and usually watch, how do I feel about collaborative works etc. I talked a lot (sometimes I felt like too much to be honest) and I felt like it lasts forever lol and only after we finished I realized that it did not take more than 30 mins. Not sure if this is a good sign either. What did you speak about with your interviewer?



Thanks for sharing. Mine was basically questions about my short film, things I'm working on right now, and future plans after graduation.


----------



## addik (Feb 2, 2020)

RRRyan said:


> Anyone anxiously waiting for their USC results? I've been checking my mail and youSC like 10 times a day lol. Btw, how long your guys' interviews lasted? Mine was really short, not sure a good sign or not...



Maybe it's just an interviewer thing? My interview lasted ~40 minutes but barely anything was asked about my submission... Just discussions on my plans after and during film school and my opinion on a number of social issues.


----------



## RRRyan (Feb 3, 2020)

addik said:


> Maybe it's just an interviewer thing? My interview lasted ~40 minutes but barely anything was asked about my submission... Just discussions on my plans after and during film school and my opinion on a number of social issues.


Maybe it's an interviewer thing...Not sure if the decision will come out mid-Feb or anytime earlier, according to last year.


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 3, 2020)

RRRyan said:


> Maybe it's an interviewer thing...Not sure if the decision will come out mid-Feb or anytime earlier, according to last year.


I think the earliest we can expect is Mid-February according to the timeline we’ve seen from previous years as well as what professors have said this year


----------



## RRRyan (Feb 4, 2020)

sa96 said:


> I think the earliest we can expect is Mid-February according to the timeline we’ve seen from previous years as well as what professors have said this year


Yeah, probably next weekend hopefully.


----------



## addik (Feb 4, 2020)

Yeah hopefully we get it soonest I just want to get this over with and move on if I don't get in lol.


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 4, 2020)

RRRyan said:


> Yeah, probably next weekend hopefully.


You know, the waiting has been agonizing but your message just made me realize how soon we could find out and now I'm another kind of anxious lol



addik said:


> Yeah hopefully we get it soonest I just want to get this over with and move on if I don't get in lol.


I agree, this waiting is _almost_ worse than not knowing


----------



## addik (Feb 8, 2020)

Since last year the first round of letters/acceptances got sent out on Feb. 15, you guys think we'll get some word next weekend? Haha

On a positive side, after several calls to USC Grad Admissions, my "incomplete transcript" issue is finally cleared so we'll see if this bodes well for me :/


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 8, 2020)

addik said:


> Since last year the first round of letters/acceptances got sent out on Feb. 15, you guys think we'll get some word next weekend? Haha
> 
> On a positive side, after several calls to USC Grad Admissions, my "incomplete transcript" issue is finally cleared so we'll see if this bodes well for me :/


Congrats on getting that sorted! I think we should hear something around mid-February. We haven’t see any new interview requests go out beyond the end of January (which is a bit strange) but that indicates that they could have moved up the deadlines to align better with earlier admissions results! 

Is USC everyone’s first choice? If not, where else are you all anxiously waiting on hearing from?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 8, 2020)

sa96 said:


> Congrats on getting that sorted! I think we should hear something around mid-February. We haven’t see any new interview requests go out beyond the end of January (which is a bit strange) but that indicates that they could have moved up the deadlines to align better with earlier admissions results!
> 
> Is USC everyone’s first choice? If not, where else are you all anxiously waiting on hearing from?


Interviews went out all the way through March in previous years so I doubt they're all done, but who knows? 

And I keep fluctuating between USC and NYU for various personal reasons, with Columbia a close 3rd behind. I'd be happy with any of the three honestly. Basically, USC is the only school that could draw me out of New York City. I love it here.


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 8, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Interviews went out all the way through March in previous years so I doubt they're all done, but who knows?
> 
> And I keep fluctuating between USC and NYU for various personal reasons, with Columbia a close 3rd behind. I'd be happy with any of the three honestly. Basically, USC is the only school that could draw me out of New York City. I love it here.


According to the information in the application tracker, interview requests only went out until the first week of February for Fall 2019 applicants (although the tracker includes information only provided by members so it is limited in scope). Apparently though, USC re-vamped their system last year to provide earlier results so maybe that's why we haven't seen any later requests go out this year? Of course this is all speculation of someone who has too much free time on her hands.

Both are amazing schools and I definitely understand the appeal of NYC. I think USC is my top choice and my desire to attend the school only grew after how cool my interviewer was – she told me that your interviewer often ends up becoming your assigned mentor in first year so I would love to have that relationship while I'm navigating my first year of an MFA. Although to be honest, money is an important factor for me so if any school offers that up, I might be tempted to sway in that direction.


----------



## addik (Feb 8, 2020)

sa96 said:


> Congrats on getting that sorted! I think we should hear something around mid-February. We haven’t see any new interview requests go out beyond the end of January (which is a bit strange) but that indicates that they could have moved up the deadlines to align better with earlier admissions results!
> 
> Is USC everyone’s first choice? If not, where else are you all anxiously waiting on hearing from?



Honestly, I was thinking of taking a different program abroad if I didn't make it in to USC or La Femis. I just needed to save up for film and job prospects in the media industry here doesn't sound so good (in the light of our beloved president threatening to effectively shut down a major TV network, among other things), plus cost of living is getting so high here so making the move to somewhere to save up on money is a good idea. 

I just decided to apply to USC because it's my dream school, and if I was going to make a big and expensive move for film, it better be a school that can get me contacts in the industry so that I can try to earn back what I spent for the MFA. When I got the interview request I was pleasantly surprised that I was in contention for this. 



sa96 said:


> I think USC is my top choice and my desire to attend the school only grew after how cool my interviewer was – she told me that your interviewer often ends up becoming your assigned mentor in first year so I would love to have that relationship while I'm navigating my first year of an MFA.



Hey, pretty much the same! I got so hyped after the interview because I had a pleasant time talking with my faculty member and I realized this would be the kind of conversations I can get from USC! I wonder if we had the same faculty member interviewing us. (Amanda?)


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 8, 2020)

addik said:


> Honestly, I was thinking of taking a different program abroad if I didn't make it in to USC or La Femis.



That’s cool! I’ve heard quite a bit about the prestigious La Femis. What other schools/locations are you looking at?



addik said:


> I just decided to apply to USC because it's my dream school, and if I was going to make a big and expensive move for film, it better be a school that can get me contacts in the industry so that I can try to earn back what I spent for the MFA. When I got the interview request I was pleasantly surprised that I was in contention for this.
> 
> I wonder if we had the same faculty member interviewing us. (Amanda?)



I applied to USC for the same reason as well and I felt the same way when I got the interview request! It’s a pipe dream so I was quite literally jubilant when I got the interview request. I’ve calmed down since then and okay with whatever decision comes my way. I’m a big believer in everything happens for a reason.

I did not have Amanda! But it’s good to know that there are multiple wonderful USC faculty members.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2020)

While you wait for more info.... Weigh in on your picks for tonight in this thread:






						Film & TV Discussions - 2020 Oscars Discussion
					

It is 5 am here and I am waiting for Oscars held in 2 hours, but I think I am going to fall asleep just before the awards part.. nooo.  But the Oscars are at 5pm PST so you have 5 more hours. That's enough for sleep. :)



					www.filmschool.org
				






And get that Oscars bingo card. 🤣


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 10, 2020)

Not to freak anyone out but we could be hearing back hypothetically by this Friday, but most likely next week. Fingers crossed!  😅


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 10, 2020)

I’m pretty excited, I don’t know if that’s a bad thing or not - it could lead to disappointment but it feels good to have hope!


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 10, 2020)

Ya me too. But my pragmatic side has me trying to play out contingency plans, such as if I get rejected from all of my schools do I just move to LA and try to find entry level work and reapply, or just say forget film school and dive into the work force full steam ahead, stay in New York, etc. But hopefully I don't have to explore those options  😅


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 10, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Ya me too. But my pragmatic side has me trying to play out contingency plans, such as if I get rejected from all of my schools do I just move to LA and try to find entry level work and reapply, or just say forget film school and dive into the work force full steam ahead, stay in New York, etc. But hopefully I don't have to explore those options  😅


Haha I totally feel you. The way I’ve been thinking about it is that if I don’t get in, I won’t have to worry about paying film school tuition this year and then I can figure out the rest from there (although I don’t know if that means reapplying or just continuing to make films and doing development programs at film festivals/organizations here in Canada).


----------



## addik (Feb 10, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Not to freak anyone out but we could be hearing back hypothetically by this Friday, but most likely next week. Fingers crossed!  😅




This image appeared on my head when I read this:







sa96 said:


> I’m pretty excited, I don’t know if that’s a bad thing or not - it could lead to disappointment but it feels good to have hope!



Yeah, it's good to daydream about it too! I'm just excited to move on to the next phase of my life, whether or not I get in. I'd be disappointed if I didn't (especially after getting an interview, that made the possibility of rejections stink more), but at least I can move on.

Good thing tomorrow I'll be flying in to Thailand for a concert and I'll be spending the weekend there. If we somehow get the results on Friday, including rejections, at least I can chug on Thai food and beer if I get rejected over the weekend.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 11, 2020)

FYI there's now an extensive guide on how to use the application tracker:














 How to use the Film School Application Database & Tracker


					Thanks to our many members, the FilmSchool.org Application Database and Tracker consists of over 2,900 applications that date back to 2015, making it one of the most advantageous tools on the website. Its basic function is to track film schools’ rates of acceptance, minimum GPAs, and decision...
				


FilmSchool.org
Feb 11, 2020








4.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: FilmSchool.org Guides






If anything needs clarification please let me know so I can update it.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 11, 2020)

addik said:


> This image appeared on my head when I read this:
> View attachment 1553
> 
> 
> ...


Thailand? Jealous, man... that sounds so awesome.


----------



## charlottehuang (Feb 11, 2020)

Hey, does anyone know how many students they are going to accept each year? Like 25? Or more?


----------



## addik (Feb 11, 2020)

Usual number I hear is 60, and I think that's what the representative from the school told me when I took the campus tour several years ago.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 11, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Hey, do anyone know how many students they are going to accept each year? Like 25? Or more?


Around 60 per semester so 120 total per year.


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 11, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Around 60 per semester so 120 total per year.



I’ve heard the same number as well! But my interviewer suggested that they tend to  admit more than 60 in the fall by ‘waitlisting’ some students and offering guaranteed admission for spring. So I actually think there ends up being less than 60 spots in the spring because some of the fall applicants take up those spaces!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 12, 2020)

Hey, guys. How do you feel about the upcoming results? 

Does everyone out here had an interview? What do you think, an interview went good for you? It will be very disappointing if after a chat with such a nice professor I would receive a negative result in the end... 😒💔

Hope to see you all in one class 🍂


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 12, 2020)

Don't know if it still works, but in previous years if you were able to login here then it meant you were accepted. It's a page where you state your intent to enroll in the program. If it isn't working yet then it just kicks you back to your YouSC application page if you're logged into that. Some people who were accepted found out through this method before even getting the congratulations email. But for others who got in it didn't work. Not sure if it worked for waitlisted folks, but maybe?


----------



## addik (Feb 12, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Don't know if it still works, but in previous years if you were able to login here then it meant you were accepted. It's a page where you state your intent to enroll in the program. If it isn't working yet then it just kicks you back to your YouSC application page if you're logged into that. Some people who were accepted found out through this method before even getting the congratulations email. But for others who got in it didn't work. Not sure if it worked for waitlisted folks, but maybe?



Doesn't work for me so far haha

But I wonder if international students even get to have access to that page before they send their financial documents. I remember that you only get a letter of academic eligibility if they wanted you, not an official offer of admission.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 12, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Don't know if it still works, but in previous years if you were able to login here then it meant you were accepted. It's a page where you state your intent to enroll in the program. If it isn't working yet then it just kicks you back to your YouSC application page if you're logged into that. Some people who were accepted found out through this method before even getting the congratulations email. But for others who got in it didn't work. Not sure if it worked for waitlisted folks, but maybe?


Sneaky! 🕵️‍♂️ 😎


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 12, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Don't know if it still works, but in previous years if you were able to login here then it meant you were accepted. It's a page where you state your intent to enroll in the program. If it isn't working yet then it just kicks you back to your YouSC application page if you're logged into that. Some people who were accepted found out through this method before even getting the congratulations email. But for others who got in it didn't work. Not sure if it worked for waitlisted folks, but maybe?


What should you see on the page if it works?


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 12, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> What should you see on the page if it actually works?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 12, 2020)

It's a page where you state your intent to enroll in the program and check a box or something. I don't know anything beyond that.


----------



## addik (Feb 12, 2020)

I just gotta say, we must be one anxious batch if we already made it to 10 pages of posts so far and that's before results are in lol


----------



## ljuliette (Feb 12, 2020)

addik said:


> I just gotta say, we must be one anxious batch if we already made it to 10 pages of posts so far and that's before results are in lol



LOL that got me. Totally agree. I tried logging into the camel 10 times today.


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 12, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> It's a page where you state your intent to enroll in the program and check a box or something. I don't know anything beyond that.


I tried it and got kicked back to the you.usc page! But it’s an interesting method I might try out as we get nearer to acceptance time so thank you for sharing!!


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 12, 2020)

addik said:


> I just gotta say, we must be one anxious batch if we already made it to 10 pages of posts so far and that's before results are in lol


I don’t know about anyone else but I actually feel less anxious when there is activity on here. It gives me a feeling of camaraderie haha


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 12, 2020)

It’s really interesting if someone had the same interviewer as I. Anyone else did speak to Pablo Frasconi?

I’m also wondering if the interviewers were telling smth about your visual samples? Did you guys receive any compliments from the professor? Maybe some questions they asked about your film?


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 12, 2020)

sa96 said:


> I tried it and got kicked back to the you.usc page! But it’s an interesting method I might try out as we get nearer to acceptance time so thank you for sharing!!


Same thing. Looks like it’s too early to check anyway. Are you an international applicant? Where are you from?


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 12, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Anyone else did speak to Pablo Frasconi?
> 
> I’m also wondering if the interviewers were telling smth about your visual samples? Did you guys receive any compliments from the professor? Maybe some questions they asked about your film?


I did not have Pablo! The only question my interviewer asked about my visual sample was why I chose the topic I did. I also did not receive any compliments from my professor (unless you count her saying that my writing sample was interesting and that I am a conscientious person).




OzymandiasVII said:


> Are you an international applicant? Where are you from?


I am, I'm from Canada!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 12, 2020)

sa96 said:


> I did not have Pablo! The only question my interviewer asked about my visual sample was why I chose the topic I did. I also did not receive any compliments from my professor (unless you count her saying that my writing sample was interesting and that I am a conscientious person).
> 
> 
> 
> I am, I'm from Canada!


So looks like everyone had completely different interviews. Professor asked me a lot about the film. Even technical questions (like for instance if the rain in the film was artificial or real). It’s weird that Indeed I’m an international applicant, he did not ask about how am I going to pay tuition fee.

No one had professor Frasconi here?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 12, 2020)

Keep an eye on your emails this weekend because last year they were sending acceptances from Friday through Sunday too. Sorry to ruin any chance of now enjoying your weekend with that revelation 😁


----------



## sguilford (Feb 12, 2020)

Hey everyone! I'm a first time poster but a long time lurker ahaha! USC is my first choice as it probably is for a lot of people here. I didnt even get asked to interview and I dont even know what to think of that but I'll try to take it in the best possible light. I was really proud of the application I submitted for what it's worth. Can confirm though, the anticipation is killing me. 😅


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 12, 2020)

sguilford said:


> Hey everyone! I'm a first time poster but a long time lurker ahaha! USC is my first choice as it probably is for a lot of people here. I didnt even get asked to interview and I dont even know what to think of that but I'll try to take it in the best possible light. I was really proud of the application I submitted for what it's worth. Can confirm though, the anticipation is killing me. 😅


As this site shows, some were accepted throughout previous years without any interviews so you're definitely still in the run!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 12, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Keep an eye on your emails this weekend because last year they were sending acceptances from Friday through Sunday too. Sorry to ruin any chance of now enjoying your weekend with that revelation 😁


I'm already checking my inbox every 10 minutes, feels like it can't get worse


----------



## sguilford (Feb 12, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> As this site shows, some were accepted throughout previous years without any interviews so you're definitely still in the run!


Yes I've noticed that too! As I said I'll try to take it in the best possible light and just assume they made a (good) decision about my application already. But of course I want to brace for the worst. Can't help but entertain daydreams though!


----------



## addik (Feb 12, 2020)

sa96 said:


> I don’t know about anyone else but I actually feel less anxious when there is activity on here. It gives me a feeling of camaraderie haha



Oh definitely! A lot of friends and family are nervous for me as well, but I don't think they get the kind of anxiety I'm going through, and it's great to find out and remember that you are not alone--that if you don't get in, you can always be happy for someone else! (and a little bit jealous)



OzymandiasVII said:


> It’s really interesting if someone had the same interviewer as I. Anyone else did speak to Pablo Frasconi?
> 
> I’m also wondering if the interviewers were telling smth about your visual samples? Did you guys receive any compliments from the professor? Maybe some questions they asked about your film?



I had another interviewer, and we really didn't talk about my portfolio/application, only to mention she was impressed by it and that it managed to be in her top pile of applicants. She did stress that she isn't the final arbiter of these things so she's only making notes for a panel to read over.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 12, 2020)

addik said:


> Oh definitely! A lot of friends and family are nervous for me as well, but I don't think they get the kind of anxiety I'm going through, and it's great to find out and remember that you are not alone--that if you don't get in, you can always be happy for someone else! (and a little bit jealous)
> 
> 
> 
> I had another interviewer, and we really didn't talk about my portfolio/application, only to mention she was impressed by it and that it managed to be in her top pile of applicants. She did stress that she isn't the final arbiter of these things so she's only making notes for a panel to read over.


I wish I could have heard some compliments from my interviewer as well!
I just remember that he said that my work is very mature (does this counts like a compliment? I'm not sure actually ). He asked wether I was inspired by Kafka or not and what is my personal connection to the picture I created. It wasn't easy for me to discuss philosophical issues since I was ready for different type of questions like "why USC?", English is not my first language (and not even the second one) and it was 2 am out here when professor called me lol. I hope I did ok but I honestly don't remember more then half of what I said and I still feel like I've been speaking too much (more than I have had to)
The interview was way longer than I expected. There were a lot of questions from professor Frasconi so I just hoped that at least someone had the same interviewer to discuss how it went for others... But it looks like I'm totally alone lol


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 12, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> I wish I could have heard some compliments from my interviewer as well!
> I just remember that he said that my work is very mature (does this counts like a compliment? I'm not sure actually ). He asked wether I was inspired by Kafka or not and what is my personal connection to the picture I created. It wasn't easy for me to discuss philosophical issues since I was ready for different type of questions like "why USC?", English is not my first language (and not even the second one) and it was 2 am out here when professor called me lol. I hope I did ok but I honestly don't remember more then half of what I said and I still feel like I've been speaking too much (more than I have had to)
> The interview was way longer than I expected. There were a lot of questions from professor Frasconi so I just hoped that at least someone had the same interviewer to discuss how it went for others... But it looks like I'm totally alone lol


Well if it went long then it means he was very interested in you. My interviewer didn't ask me a single question about my portfolio lol


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 12, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Well if it went long then it means he was very interested in you. My interviewer didn't ask me a single question about my portfolio lol


Hope so. 
At first I thought the same but then at some point during the conversation I really felt like he kept asking smth because I kept providing unconvincing answers 
I was interviewed via Skype for the first time ever so I think I was just too nervous


----------



## Armslength (Feb 12, 2020)

Deep breaths guys. All will be well.


----------



## Ep317 (Feb 12, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Well if it went long then it means he was very interested in you. My interviewer didn't ask me a single question about my portfolio lol


This actually makes me feel a little bit better ahah we didn’t talk about my application at all during the interview so I was wondering whether that was a bad sign or not but I guess it just really depends on who is interviewing you as it doesn’t really seem like they have a set list of questions


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 13, 2020)

Guys, did anyone reach out your interviewer after the interview? Professor said that I can contact him and ask any questions anytime - which I did - but received no answer. That does not seem like a good sign


----------



## Ep317 (Feb 13, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Guys, did anyone reach out your interviewer after the interview? Professor said that I can contact him and ask any questions anytime - which I did - but received no answer


From what I’ve heard, it’s something that they tell you more out of courtesy than anything. I’ve read various threads also from previous years with people debating whether they should contact the person again with additional questions but I don’t think anyone has ever done it (at least according to this data).
But I mean, I don’t think it’s bad, if he/she said you could have reached out, I don’t see why you shouldn’t if you had additional questions.


----------



## addik (Feb 13, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Guys, did anyone reach out your interviewer after the interview? Professor said that I can contact him and ask any questions anytime - which I did - but received no answer. That does not seem like a good sign



Mine told me to reach out to her if I get in if I have any questions about the program, but she didn't say anything about asking her anything while the results aren't out yet.

And yeah, I don't think you should worry about the professor not replying to you. He could just be busy and all. At the very least, you guys had a long conversation which showed the professor was really interested in getting to know you, especially since he also asked you philosophical questions.

In any case, it's about to be Friday here in Thailand so I'm getting nervous!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 13, 2020)

addik said:


> Mine told me to reach out to her if I get in if I have any questions about the program, but she didn't say anything about asking her anything while the results aren't out yet.
> 
> And yeah, I don't think you should worry about the professor not replying to you. He could just be busy and all. At the very least, you guys had a long conversation which showed the professor was really interested in getting to know you, especially since he also asked you philosophical questions.
> 
> In any case, it's about to be Friday here in Thailand so I'm getting nervous!


Are you guys expecting the decisions to come out this weekend already? Isn’t it too early?


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 13, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Are you guys expecting the decisions to come out this weekend already? Isn’t it too early?


Last year the first batch of acceptances came out this weekend in February. Also, according to the timelines given to a few students by professors, it seems they confirmed that mid-February is when decisions start to come out!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 13, 2020)

sa96 said:


> Last year the first batch of acceptances came out this weekend in February. Also, according to the timelines given to a few students by professors, it seems they confirmed that mid-February is when decisions start to come out!


Yep, I can see now.

The earliest decision came out on 2/15 last year. And they kept coming out until 2/22.

Then guys who were waitlisted were notified  on 3/11 and then the rejections came out in late March.

It's also interesting that since 2017 there is no applications with the status "denied after interview" but there are three from 2019 that were left by applicants with an "interviewed" status, so they may or may have not been denied.

Difficult to explain how this information affects me lol. I just want this to end whatever the decision would be because CalArts is already rejected my application and I did not hear any word from NYU so USC is the last hope (and my top choice)!


----------



## wendy_ (Feb 13, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Yep, I can see now.
> 
> The earliest decision came out on 2/15 last year. And they kept coming out until 2/22.
> 
> ...


It's weird to me too, that no applicants were "denied after interview" last year. But I don't think all of us who were interviewed would be accepted lol


----------



## BigAbe00 (Feb 13, 2020)

Good luck everyone! It will all be over soon. In the meantime, keep calm and carry on


----------



## sguilford (Feb 13, 2020)

I hope my decision is one of the ones that comes out ASAP. I'm in my senior year so if it's over the weekend then I won't have to go to class on top of getting life changing news. 😬


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Feb 13, 2020)

hey everyone! I'm a long time lurker, figured I'd finally join the conversation as we're all waiting to hear back. Wanted to say hey and also that you are all so awesome and supportive, I've been really impressed and surprised by the great comradery. This forum has become a total crutch for me ever since I got my interview request from USC and haven't stopped thinking about hearing back from them. Good luck to everyone, really hope to work with you all in the future!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 13, 2020)

Do you guys know if there is some king of statistics on proportion between domestic and international students admitted each semester?



itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> hey everyone! I'm a long time lurker, figured I'd finally join the conversation as we're all waiting to hear back. Wanted to say hey and also that you are all so awesome and supportive, I've been really impressed and surprised by the great comradery. This forum has become a total crutch for me ever since I got my interview request from USC and haven't stopped thinking about hearing back from them. Good luck to everyone, really hope to work with you all in the future!



Welcome and enjoy pure anxiety along with us! What was the name of your interviewer? Not Pablo by any chance?


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Feb 13, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Welcome and enjoy pure anxiety along with us! What was the name of your interviewer? Not Pablo by any chance?



Thank you! I figured if I'm living in pure anxiety, I may as well share it with strangers. I did not interview with Pablo, I had Chris. He was awesome actually, we had a great conversation.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 13, 2020)

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> Thank you! I figured if I'm living in pure anxiety, I may as well share it with strangers. I did not interview with Pablo, I had Chris. He was awesome actually, we had a great conversation.


Not a Pablo again... I'm starting to feel like Pablo never existed and in fact he came to me in a dream. Some Lynchian stuff happening... At least he did not tell me that "Owls are not what they seem" during the interview


----------



## Chris W (Feb 13, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Do you guys know if there is some king of statistics on proportion between domestic and international students admitted each semester?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and enjoy pure anxiety along with us! What was the name of your interviewer? Not Pablo by any chance?


Nothing official but you could look at the admitted prefix and do the count.


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 13, 2020)

It's so interesting that almost everyone on the forum has had different interviewers! I wonder what that says about how many people each professor selects to interview...


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 13, 2020)

sa96 said:


> It's so interesting that almost everyone on the forum has had different interviewers! I wonder what that says about how many people each professor selects to interview...


You mean literally everyone here? I can see 11 applications with “interviewed” status. I mean like how many professors can they really involve for only one program? 😮


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 13, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> You mean literally everyone here? I can see 11 applications with “interviewed” status. I mean like how many professors can they really involve for only one program? 😮


According to the website, there are about 150 SCA professors and based on the numbers, I think at least 30% must be involved in the application/interview process. Also! I think more than 11 people have had interviews in the forum, they just haven't updated the application tracker. I think it's closer to 20ish (based on the numbers in the tracker and people who have mentioned interviews in the thread). So far, I think only two applicants had the same interviewer and it was at the very beginning of January.


----------



## CrispyMerola (Feb 13, 2020)

sa96 said:


> According to the website, there are about 150 SCA professors and based on the numbers, I think at least 30% must be involved in the application/interview process. Also! I think more than 11 people have had interviews in the forum, they just haven't updated the application tracker. I think it's closer to 20ish (based on the numbers in the tracker and people who have mentioned interviews in the thread). So far, I think only two applicants had the same interviewer and it was at the very beginning of January.



Yes, Roma and I were both interviewed by Mark, who was very direct. I found the interview to be tough, although I was happy that I kept my composure. Zero questions about my portfolio, except for the opening line of my film concept. I think some aspects of my portfolio made it seem like I was mostly interested in making films about repressive Catholic upbringing, and he expressed some doubt about how overdone that narrative subgenre is, and that I'd have to find a new perspective on it. I worried afterwards that I had been pigeonholed into that category of filmmaking, even though very little of my portfolio was about that topic. At times, the interview had me wondering whether or not he had carefully reviewed my application.


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Feb 13, 2020)

sa96 said:


> According to the website, there are about 150 SCA professors and based on the numbers, I think at least 30% must be involved in the application/interview process. Also! I think more than 11 people have had interviews in the forum, they just haven't updated the application tracker. I think it's closer to 20ish (based on the numbers in the tracker and people who have mentioned interviews in the thread). So far, I think only two applicants had the same interviewer and it was at the very beginning of January.


I just went on the website, looks like there are about 70 SCA faculty in the Film and Television Production division. Not a clue how many of those faculty members are a part of the admission selection team or if faculty from other divisions are a part of the application review as well.  I appreciate that there seems to be a large amount of faculty reviewing applications, makes the school seem open to input from the faculty and that many people from different walks of life are reading applications - seems like a holistic review which is important to me.


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 13, 2020)

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> I just went on the website, looks like there are about 70 SCA faculty in the Film and Television Production division. Not a clue how many of those faculty members are a part of the admission selection team or if faculty from other divisions are a part of the application review as well.  I appreciate that there seems to be a large amount of faculty reviewing applications, makes the school seem open to input from the faculty and that many people from different walks of life are reading applications - seems like a holistic review which is important to me.


Interesting! Where did you find the number 70? I went onto this page and selected the division "Division of Film & TV Production," for me the results showed 4 pages with ~30 professors on pages 1 – 3 and 15 professors on page 4! So I was wrong too, it seems it's closer to 100ish.

I've actually heard of other universities using this approach as well! A few of my friends who applied to Law School & Med School had a similar experience! I think it's great that USC has professors be the ones to review + recommend applicants, it just makes so much sense & allows for great mentorship when you get a hand in shaping the cohort!


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 13, 2020)

CrispyMerola said:


> At times, the interview had me wondering whether or not he had carefully reviewed my application.


A little part of me felt the same way with my professor at first as well. I think because they read so many applications, they try to categorize and classify them in some way to remember them. It sounds like your interviewer cared about the kind of stories you want to tell though – I don't know if they would bother with that if they didn't think you had stories worth telling!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 13, 2020)

CrispyMerola said:


> Yes, Roma and I were both interviewed by Mark, who was very direct. I found the interview to be tough, although I was happy that I kept my composure. Zero questions about my portfolio, except for the opening line of my film concept. I think some aspects of my portfolio made it seem like I was mostly interested in making films about repressive Catholic upbringing, and he expressed some doubt about how overdone that narrative subgenre is, and that I'd have to find a new perspective on it. I worried afterwards that I had been pigeonholed into that category of filmmaking, even though very little of my portfolio was about that topic. At times, the interview had me wondering whether or not he had carefully reviewed my application.


wow, sounds like that was tough really. So questions were awkward? And how in the end did you manage to avoid being categorized?


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 13, 2020)

sa96 said:


> A little part of me felt the same way with my professor at first as well. I think because they read so many applications, they try to categorize and classify them in some way to remember them. It sounds like your interviewer cared about the kind of stories you want to tell though – I don't know if they would bother with that if they didn't think you had stories worth telling!


True as well. I think if they took their time to speak with you they should have carefully examine everything you submitted before (and after?) the interview. No need to worry I guess


OzymandiasVII said:


> wow, sounds like that was tough really. So questions were awkward? And how in the end did you manage to avoid being categorized?


I mean I felt that I did not provide a proper answer on one of the questions about collaboration so I decided to reach out to the professor via email briefly clarifying some things (and put some questions about the program also). I did not receive any answers though and I’m pretty sure that my message won’t affect anything but at least I did everything I could. I wish I could have clarify myself during the interview but the damage is done. I guess it’s ok if we’re not perfect


----------



## CrispyMerola (Feb 13, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> wow, sounds like that was tough really. So questions were awkward? And how in the end did you manage to avoid being categorized?



I tried to emphasize my willingness to learn and collaborate, as well as some of the films and filmmakers that have influenced me - I mentioned these things because I was also trying to establish my youth as an asset instead of a liability, since he also seemed concerned that I was a relatively young applicant (I'm 22). I don't feel badly about the interview, though; in hindsight I appreciate his honesty.


----------



## USCSCAAlumni/Faculty (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi All! So long since I've been on here. Wanted to check in and see if it was still active. I owe a lot to this site. Here's my story...

I applied to USC's MFA production program four times before I got in. On the fourth time, everything change when someone I met on this site (who'd been admitted to USC) offered to share their application with me. I realized from viewing their work, my mistakes as far as how I was approaching my application. On my fourth try, I was accepted with scholarships.

Fast forward many years and I now have a career in the film industry in addition to being faculty and a member of the admissions council for SCA.

The reason I've decided to post on here is because there's so much of the admissions process that can  be misunderstood or mysterious, but it shouldn't be. Had I understood it more, it may not have taken me as many attempts as it did. If I can help you understand how to put your best foot forward, then it's possible we may end up recognizing your talent rather than losing the opportunity to have you as part of our family.

Especially those of you who are rejected this year but planning on applying again, feel free to ask me what you'd like to know. I can't promise I'll be able to answer all your questions, but you're welcome to respond to this message with inquiries and, if it is permissible for me to reply, I'll do my best.

Good luck everyone! We look forward to all the new talent!


----------



## 123321 (Feb 13, 2020)

USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said:


> Hi All! So long since I've been on here. Wanted to check in and see if it was still active. I owe a lot to this site. Here's my story...
> 
> I applied to USC's MFA production program four times before I got in. On the fourth time, everything change when someone I met on this site (who'd been admitted to USC) offered to share their application with me. I realized from viewing their work, my mistakes as far as how I was approaching my application. On my fourth try, I was accepted with scholarships.
> 
> ...


I've noticed from previous years' stats that there are people getting accepted without interview, which really made me feel confused, Could you explain how interviews work in the admission process? Is getting a interview a prerequisite for getting accepted?


----------



## USCSCAAlumni/Faculty (Feb 13, 2020)

123321 said:


> I've noticed from previous years' stats that there are people getting accepted without interview, which really made me feel confused, Could you explain how interviews work in the admission process? Is getting a interview a prerequisite for getting accepted?


An interview is not a prerequisite for acceptance. When a committee member reviews your application, they may want to talk to you for a large variety of reasons. Typically it’s because something in an application has peaked our curiosity and we want to know more about it. An interview does not imply that your application is being given any special treatment or preference.


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 13, 2020)

USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said:


> Hi All! So long since I've been on here. Wanted to check in and see if it was still active. I owe a lot to this site. Here's my story...
> 
> I applied to USC's MFA production program four times before I got in. On the fourth time, everything change when someone I met on this site (who'd been admitted to USC) offered to share their application with me. I realized from viewing their work, my mistakes as far as how I was approaching my application. On my fourth try, I was accepted with scholarships.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting this and offering insight into the process! I don’t know if you are allowed to answer this but I would love some clarity on how the whole process works. As in what happens between the time you submit your
application on slideroom to when you get your decision status in youSC?


----------



## CrispyMerola (Feb 13, 2020)

USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said:


> Hi All! So long since I've been on here. Wanted to check in and see if it was still active. I owe a lot to this site. Here's my story...
> 
> I applied to USC's MFA production program four times before I got in. On the fourth time, everything change when someone I met on this site (who'd been admitted to USC) offered to share their application with me. I realized from viewing their work, my mistakes as far as how I was approaching my application. On my fourth try, I was accepted with scholarships.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for being generous with your time by offering to answer questions about the admissions process. I was wondering what you think are some common missteps that prospective students make during the application phase. You mentioned that you learned more about your own errors when you reviewed the application of an accepted student - what were your main takeaways? What did you improve upon or change on your application in response?


----------



## rach_mason (Feb 13, 2020)

USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said:


> Hi All! So long since I've been on here. Wanted to check in and see if it was still active. I owe a lot to this site. Here's my story...
> 
> I applied to USC's MFA production program four times before I got in. On the fourth time, everything change when someone I met on this site (who'd been admitted to USC) offered to share their application with me. I realized from viewing their work, my mistakes as far as how I was approaching my application. On my fourth try, I was accepted with scholarships.
> 
> ...


 
Wow! Thank you so much for offering your insight! I would love to know what you did differently for your last application. What changes did you make? Also, if you're permitted to answer, how many people, on average, are interviewed for each term? How many people, on average, apply?


----------



## rach_mason (Feb 13, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> You mean literally everyone here? I can see 11 applications with “interviewed” status. I mean like how many professors can they really involve for only one program? 😮



My interviewee had said that she was only interviewing twelve applicants herself, and that she needed to narrow it down to 6 for referral 🙃


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 14, 2020)

USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said:


> An interview is not a prerequisite for acceptance. When a committee member reviews your application, they may want to talk to you for a large variety of reasons. Typically it’s because something in an application has peaked our curiosity and we want to know more about it. An interview does not imply that your application is being given any special treatment or preference.


I’m applying for the first time and I wanted to share my story as well.

I’m an international applicant that already has BFA and MFA degrees (in the communications sphere) but since I got Ukrainian diploma, I don’t know if the admission committee is interested in it anyway.

While studying in the University here, I worked on my own creative projects and always wanted to continue my career (or my studies) abroad. As a filmmaker, I worked on 4 different music videos that I shot for my songs off my own music albums (one of the projects was really large in scale - I directed working along with the team of more than 75 professionals). But in the last year (after the graduation) I worked on the short film, which I decided to direct specially to submit it as my visual sample. This film is 23 minutes long so I uploaded an excerpt (HERE it is and HERE is the full movie which I believe professor also watched because he asked questions about the scenes that weren't on the excerpt) and it is the most difficult project I worked on but it's fully reflecting me as an artist and what I want to do in the future (during interview professor asked a lot about the film but I don't know if it's a good sign)

Overall I did good during interview but I feel like during the conversation (since English is not my native language) I failed to provide proper answers on a few important questions. For instance professor asked my about how I can become a better collaborator and I answer that an honest communication with your team members is the key (but I did not answer clearly, actually I did not know what to tell at the time and started to speak a lot about what problems I had on set with my producers who were trying to sabotage my project pushing their actors and how I tried to manage to resolve this problem with communication only and I also said that it was a pleasure to work with my cinematographer because he was a good and talented guy who generated ideas and always acted in the benefit of the original idea), but in the end I felt like the answer was not convincing and professor was not quite satisfied with this part of an interview (so I am) and maybe I did not actually sound like good collaborator which is not true by the way (so I'm not the one who they want on their program now?). How do you think will it affect dramatically the final decision? I tried to reach out to professor via email and clarify myself (since he said I can write to him) but he did not answer and obviously damage was already made so not sure if I had to try to fix any mistakes.

My personal statement (which I also uploaded here along with all the other supplemental materials for everyone who's interested in other applications) is more philosophical and creative than conventional but it fully reflects the kind of filmmaker (and person actually) I am and what films I want to make in the future (existential horrors, indie movies etc.) and I am also really proud of my writing samples (so as everyone here I guess). Is this was a mistake to craft it this way?

USC is my first choice but I never mentioned it anywhere and I'm afraid that it could look for the admission committee like I do not need this opportunity too much and I concentrated more on what I have already done than on collaboration and learning processes that I require to become a better filmmaker (which is actually not true but the picture could have been already established)...

Sorry for my English guys!


----------



## Qinyue Luo (Feb 14, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> I’m applying for the first time and I wanted to share my story as well.
> 
> I’m an international applicant that already has BFA and MFA degrees (in the communications sphere) but since I got Ukrainian diploma, I don’t know if the admission committee is interested in it anyway.
> 
> ...


Hi. Thank you very much for your generosity of sharing this, which helps me to learn and reflect myself as an undergrad with dream of filmmaking. I haven’t got interview notification so far and I feel like I’m losing my hope day by day. I saw your strong passion and desire throughout your writings. I think you are very talented and I really respect that. Good luck to the final decision! I hope you will get in cause you are an excellent filmmaker. Btw, as an international student myself, your English is 10 times better than mine so don’t worry about it haha


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 14, 2020)

Qinyue Luo said:


> Hi. Thank you very much for your generosity of sharing this, which helps me to learn and reflect myself as an undergrad with dream of filmmaking. I haven’t got interview notification so far and I feel like I’m losing my hope day by day. I saw your strong passion and desire throughout your writings. I think you are very talented and I really respect that. Good luck to the final decision! I hope you will get in cause you are an excellent filmmaker. Btw, as an international student myself, your English is 10 times better than mine so don’t worry about it haha


Thanks so much for such a support. I hope we all become who we want to be, no matter now or next year, with or without USC. I believe that all we have to do is keep getting better as filmmakers and if we'll stay true to ourselves and our dreams, it will eventually come


----------



## addik (Feb 14, 2020)

Thanks for sharing @OzymandiasVII! I will read through your statement if I have the time, but I can really see how driven you are towards film and philosophy (and I love that combination, especially coming from a university that required us to take many philosophy classes as part of their core curriculum)

I just want to say though that I think that feeling of "maybe I could have done something more" is pretty universal across the board  There is no need to beat yourself over it. I understand speaking in English may not have been easy for you, but the fact that you showed up at your interview and did your best to explain yourself is already more than half the battle. Like I said before, more likely than not your professor took into account English not being your first language so he would have definitely asked for further clarification if he did not get your point 

Also, coming from someone who already got rejected, yeah it sucks. But, life moves on. I'm sure if this doesn't pan out, more projects and opportunities to grow will come your way. That is precisely what I experienced after my rejection last year--I poured my heart and soul in to my application but I was rejected. I honestly didn't know what else to do to impress USC, because I thought I have done it all. But, the months leading up to this round of applications were filled with projects I was part of and opportunities that allowed me to grow. That's part of the reason why I wasn't that discouraged from submitting my application this year, and this time, I got an interview! I know it doesn't mean being accepted, but the fact that my application impressed my faculty member is more than enough to encourage me to keep trying even if I don't make it this year. 

So yes, rejection sucks, but it's still always our choice to make do with what the cards have dealt us and never let it pin you down to the ground for long


----------



## USCSCAAlumni/Faculty (Feb 14, 2020)

sa96 said:


> Thank you so much for posting this and offering insight into the process! I don’t know if you are allowed to answer this but I would love some clarity on how the whole process works. As in what happens between the time you submit your
> application on slideroom to when you get your decision status in youSC?



I am happy to answer anything that may help you improve your ability to create your best application. As far as our internal process goes, I won't get into too much detail on that (besides knowing won't help you improve your application). However, our admissions department may be willing to offer you more details about the process. You can always call them and ask! 

What I will tell you is this. The committee is composed of faculty who will also teach you. It is not mandatory for us to be on the committee, so everyone who choses to be is truly interested in reading applications and forming the new class. After you submit, every part of everyone's application is read and evaluated in great detail. And yes, we review every application very thoroughly (in fact there is a system in place to make certain each one gets the proper attention)!  If a committee member feels the desire to find out more about a particular applicant than the application conveys, they will interview you.  Once we have a good idea of who all the applicants for that semester are, we do our absolute best to look at the pool as a whole and create a well rounded class. 

Hope that helps a little!


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 14, 2020)

USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said:


> I am happy to answer anything that may help you improve your ability to create your best application. As far as our internal process goes, I won't get into too much detail on that (besides knowing won't help you improve your application). However, our admissions department may be willing to offer you more details about the process. You can always call them and ask!
> 
> What I will tell you is this. The committee is composed of faculty who will also teach you. It is not mandatory for us to be on the committee, so everyone who choses to be is truly interested in reading applications and forming the new class. After you submit, every part of everyone's application is read and evaluated in great detail. And yes, we review every application very thoroughly (in fact there is a system in place to make certain each one gets the proper attention)!  If a committee member feels the desire to find out more about a particular applicant than the application conveys, they will interview you.  Once we have a good idea of who all the applicants for that semester are, we do our absolute best to look at the pool as a whole and create a well rounded class.
> 
> Hope that helps a little!


That was really helpful! Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my question, I really appreciate the insight ☺️


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 14, 2020)

USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said:


> I am happy to answer anything that may help you improve your ability to create your best application. As far as our internal process goes, I won't get into too much detail on that (besides knowing won't help you improve your application). However, our admissions department may be willing to offer you more details about the process. You can always call them and ask!
> 
> What I will tell you is this. The committee is composed of faculty who will also teach you. It is not mandatory for us to be on the committee, so everyone who choses to be is truly interested in reading applications and forming the new class. After you submit, every part of everyone's application is read and evaluated in great detail. And yes, we review every application very thoroughly (in fact there is a system in place to make certain each one gets the proper attention)!  If a committee member feels the desire to find out more about a particular applicant than the application conveys, they will interview you.  Once we have a good idea of who all the applicants for that semester are, we do our absolute best to look at the pool as a whole and create a well rounded class.
> 
> Hope that helps a little!


I also got a question. What if during the interview I felt like I did not provide a convincing answer "what will make you a better collaborator"? The problem accused because it was quite difficult for me to formulate a proper explanation of my point of view? Then I decided to reach out to professor via email with some clarifications (and also a few questions about the program) but I did not receive any answer (but during the conversation he said I can reach out to him to ask anything). Is this a bad sign? How should I consider this?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 14, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> I also got a question. What if during the interview I felt like I did not provide a convincing answer "what will make you a better collaborator"? The problem accused because it was quite difficult for me to formulate a proper explanation of my point of view? Then I decided to reach out to professor via email with some clarifications (and also a few questions about the program) but I did not receive any answer (but during the conversation he said I can reach out to him to ask anything). Is this a bad sign? How should I consider this?


I wouldn't read too much into this. They're probably very busy with teaching and interviewing.


----------



## USCSCAAlumni/Faculty (Feb 14, 2020)

CrispyMerola said:


> Thank you very much for being generous with your time by offering to answer questions about the admissions process. I was wondering what you think are some common missteps that prospective students make during the application phase. You mentioned that you learned more about your own errors when you reviewed the application of an accepted student - what were your main takeaways? What did you improve upon or change on your application in response?



Great question!

The most common missteps that I see tend to be found in the personal statement. It's the part of your application that is where we look to discover who you are - so make certain to show us!  Here's what I can advise based on my experiences...

1) Don't write about what everyone else is writing about. Most of the personal statements resemble a cover letter. They focus on why the candidate wants to pursue film/what going to film school means to them/the internal debate and sacrifice of leaving their old life behind. Your application will pack a much more effective punch if it focuses on painting a detailed picture of you as an individual while displaying a unique approach to storytelling. It doesn't have to focus on film. It has to focus on you, and unless you're already an accomplished filmmaker (in which case you probably don't need filmschool) we don't expect film to be the crux of who you are! 

2) Be "Personal."  No topics are off bounds and no viewpoints are taboo. We want to know as much of the real you as possible. We're not trying to judge you as a person as much as we're trying to see if you know how to distinguish yourself and paint a well rounded character (that character being you).
- The admitted application I read when I was still applying was a story about the applicant discussing blowjob techniques with her gay friend. It was done in a way that showed she was open to being vulnerable, while telling a fantastic, ironic, and heartfelt story (in a very classy way believe it or not). 

3) Make a "Statement." Be bold. Both in your content and the style to which you approach it. Don't just tell us how you see the world, Make us see the world how you see it. And there is no limit to the amount of creativity you should use in your approach! 

4) Show us you're a story teller! Not every great essay is in the form of a story, but filmmaking is storytelling and showing us your capability doesn't hurt!


----------



## USCSCAAlumni/Faculty (Feb 14, 2020)

Chris W said:


> I wouldn't read too much into this. They're probably very busy with teaching and interviewing.



First of all, don't worry about your interview. They typically aren't deciding factors and we never expect people to give great answers!

And Chris is right. If you don't get a response, don't read into it. Remember, we're not only incredibly busy with teaching and admissions (which both take up a ton of time), we're also working film professionals with careers of our own! Furthermore, all correspondences we have with applicants need to be highly limited and controlled for ethical reasons.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 14, 2020)

USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said:


> Great question!
> 
> The most common missteps that I see tend to be found in the personal statement. It's the part of your application that is where we look to discover who you are - so make certain to show us!  Here's what I can advise based on my experiences...
> 
> ...


That’s very helpful and also gives me more hope.

I started my personal statement with the word “death” (“To create is my own way to "kill" death” is my point in the end.) so I was super afraid that it would look from the start like I'm super depressed and unable to work or smth. It's a very dark personal statement to be honest lol but I'm here to create dark films so I thought that's how it should be. Super unconventional beginning of my statement always seemed to be too risky.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 14, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> That’s very helpful and also gives me more hope.
> 
> I started my personal statement with the word “death” (“To create is my own way to "kill" death” is my point in the end.) so I was super afraid that it would look from the start like I'm super depressed and unable to work or smth. It's a very dark personal statement to be honest lol but I'm here to create dark films as well so I thought that's how it should be. Super unconventional beginning of my statement always seemed to be too risky.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 14, 2020)

USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said:


> An interview is not a prerequisite for acceptance. When a committee member reviews your application, they may want to talk to you for a large variety of reasons. Typically it’s because something in an application has peaked our curiosity and we want to know more about it. An interview does not imply that your application is being given any special treatment or preference.


Also this site shows interesting statistics that more than 90% of all interviewed applicants were accepted in the end since 2017 and 90% of those who didn’t - received a rejection. There is no applications in 2019 on this site with the status “denied after interview” at all. Should those who were interviewed feel more optimistic having this data or it’s just this site somehow shows us picture that is far from true?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 14, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Also this site shows interesting statistics that more than 90% of all interviewed applicants were accepted in the end since 2017 and 90% of those who didn’t - received a rejection. There is no applications in 2019 on this site with the status “denied after interview” at all. Should those who were interviewed feel more optimistic having this data or it’s just this site somehow shows us picture that is far from true?


TBH I think there's a _little_ bit of survivorship bias in the data. People are less likely to add their applications after they were denied but are more likely to do so if they are accepted.


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty, hoping to ask another question! You mentioned that in your fourth try applying to USC you got admitted with scholarships. I was wondering if you had any advice you could offer on getting scholarships and standing out as an applicant? Thank you for your time and help!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 14, 2020)

Chris W said:


> TBH I think there's a _little_ bit of survivorship bias in the data. People are less likely to add their applications after they were denied but are more likely to do so if they are accepted.


But most of the people still adding their applications before the decisions so they might actually don’t know at first if they will be accepted or not? Yes, obviously adding application after rejection would seem unnecessary for the most and people would also less likely to be interested in updating their status from “interviewed” to “denied after interviewed” but there’s still not many “abandoned” applications with unknown fates. The proportion still remains significant


----------



## USCSCAAlumni/Faculty (Feb 14, 2020)

sa96 said:


> Hi @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty, hoping to ask another question! You mentioned that in your fourth try applying to USC you got admitted with scholarships. I was wondering if you had any advice you could offer on getting scholarships and standing out as an applicant? Thank you for your time and help!


The scholarship committee is separate from the admissions committee and works in ways that I am unfamiliar with. If you are accepted and asked to be considered for a scholarship, your application will be sent to the scholarship committee for consideration.

As far as ways to stand out, there's no one fits all piece of advice I can offer. I think that in general though, you have to figure out what is unique to you as a person and a storyteller, and connect with us in a way that makes us feel like we not only know you, but want to get to know you more. After all, we are choosing our family for the next several years! We want people in our classes who we're excited to spend time with, and who we think will benefit from what we can offer them.


----------



## USCSCAAlumni/Faculty (Feb 14, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Also this site shows interesting statistics that more than 90% of all interviewed applicants were accepted in the end since 2017 and 90% of those who didn’t - received a rejection. There is no applications in 2019 on this site with the status “denied after interview” at all. Should those who were interviewed feel more optimistic having this data or it’s just this site somehow shows us picture that is far from true?


I cannot comment on the self reported data of this site - nor do I recommend you concerning yourself with it. I can tell you again with 100% certainty that an interview is not a prerequisite for admission nor does recieving one mean you are a preffered candidate. 

Instead of focusing on your chances/admissions patterns and systems (which change every semester)/reported interviews/etc... focus on your life! Start writing that script, read some classic ones, go volunteer on set! That way, if you do get an interview, you'll have things worth talking about.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 14, 2020)

@USCSCAAlumni/Faculty thanks so much for doing this and speaking reason into our manic panic lol... lame question, but should we start receiving admissions decisions this weekend?


----------



## addik (Feb 15, 2020)

Speaking of, has anyone received anything so far? Nothing yet on my inbox.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 15, 2020)

addik said:


> Speaking of, has anyone received anything so far? Nothing yet on my inbox.


Nothing as well. I think people were getting their decisions last year on 15/2 because it was Friday, but now I think that we should wait a little more


----------



## Chris W (Feb 15, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> But most of the people still adding their applications before the decisions so they might actually don’t know at first if they will be accepted or not? Yes, obviously adding your application AFTER the denial could not be interesting and people would also less likely to be interested in updating your status from “interviewed” to “denied after interviewed” but there’s still not many “abandoned” applications with unknown fates. The proportion still remains significant


Yes that's why I said a _little_ bit.  I still obviously think the data is very useful for insight.


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 15, 2020)

People in the thread last year heard on Sunday so maybe tomorrow!


----------



## rach_mason (Feb 15, 2020)

N


addik said:


> Speaking of, has anyone received anything so far? Nothing yet on my inbox.



Not yet!!! The waiting is the hardest part :/


----------



## sguilford (Feb 15, 2020)

It looks like people in 2018 heard back early march-ish? So it might just depend on the applicant pool or something how soon they get acceptances out.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 16, 2020)

sguilford said:


> It looks like people in 2018 heard back early march-ish? So it might just depend on the applicant pool or something how soon they get acceptances out.


Yeah, looks like this time decisions won't roll out as early as it was last year


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 16, 2020)

Hopefully soon though! It’s getting hard to focus on other projects/school applications


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 16, 2020)

Almost impossible to be honest 😒


----------



## addik (Feb 16, 2020)

Do you think it's possible that they'd roll out results throughout the week? I know historically they've posted results on weekends, but last year I got my rejection letter on a Friday (Thursday in LA) so I was thinking we might hear something outside of weekends?


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 16, 2020)

addik said:


> Do you think it's possible that they'd roll out results throughout the week? I know historically they've posted results on weekends, but last year I got my rejection letter on a Friday (Thursday in LA) so I was thinking we might hear something outside of weekends?


I think there is no way to predict smth. I read all previous threads and it looks like smth changes every year. It's painful but we just have to wait to find out


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> I read all previous threads


All? Back 17 years? Damn.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 16, 2020)

I wanted to ask you all guys. What's in your personal statements? I mean what did you focus on? Did you tell a story? It was structured more like a conventional personal statement or did you use some creative approaches? Every source with the tips for admission to USC focused on personal statement (looks like it's as important as visual sample) and I'm wondering how do you guys feel about this part of your application (confident?)?


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 16, 2020)

Chris W said:


> All? Back 17 years? Damn.


Not sure but I read like... a lot lol. To be honest surfing this site is one of a few things that really helps me handle this anxiety.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Not sure but I read like... a lot lol. To be honest surfing this site is one of a few things that really helps me handle this anxiety.


I think the longest USC thread is from 2009. Over 1000 replies. You guys can beat that.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2020)

FYI here are all the USC threads for your reading pleasure:



			Search results for query: Usc


----------



## addik (Feb 16, 2020)

Chris W said:


> All? Back 17 years? Damn.



I didn't read all 17 years, but I also read the past few years because it was either that or reading all the bad news when I'm online so I gladly chose the former 🤣🤣🤣




OzymandiasVII said:


> I wanted to ask you all guys. What's in your personal statements? I mean what did you focus on? Did you tell a story? It was structured more like a conventional personal statement or did you use some creative approaches? Every source with the tips for admission to USC focused on personal statement (looks like it's as important as visual sample) and I'm wondering how do you guys feel about this part of your application?



Yeah, my faculty member only mentioned my personal statement and my visual portfolio during my interview so I'm thinking that carries a big weight in the application process.

For my personal statement, I put in a story from my childhood where I remember the first time I felt adventurous, and how I was punished for it--then connected it to my experiences in the film industry and why that feeling of adventure has always been what's guiding me through my passion and the pitfalls of the industry. I also put in a lot more humor in my statement this time, because I am actually more of a comedy writer than anything--which was something I completely forgot to factor in my personal statement the first time I applied. 

I actually didn't have the time to do a separate short for my visual portfolio, so I submitted something I previously worked on but it was more experimental than narrative (to the point I re-edited it to make it appear there is some sort of narrative in the video), so I was really banking on my personal statement to carry my application so I knew when I read it, it had to be something that represented me.



Chris W said:


> I think the longest USC thread is from 2009. Over 1000 replies. You guys can beat that.



(Ngl, that's part of the reason why I keep posting too lol)


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2020)

addik said:


> (Ngl, that's part of the reason why I keep posting too lol)


I just checked and it's actually like 1500 replies honestly. But I believe in you.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 16, 2020)

addik said:


> I didn't read all 17 years, but I also read the past few years because it was either that or reading all the bad news when I'm online so I gladly chose the former 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you think it's better to focus on a single concept while working on your application? I mean you think that a film and a writing sample should match the tone of a personal statement? 
I personally have a "dark" kind of statement (exactly the same reason - I want to make "dark" films) and my visual sample matches. As for my writing sample I chose a feature film concept and described a concept for an existential horror with a script full of brutal violence. After submission I started to think about wether it was better to show your passion for the particular genre I want to develop myself in or I should have rather show a versatility somehow through my portfolio.


----------



## CrispyMerola (Feb 16, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> So you think it's better to focus on a single concept while working on your application? I mean you think that a film and a writing sample should match the tone of a personal statement?
> I personally have a "dark" kind of statement (exactly the same reason - I want to make "dark" films) and my visual sample matches. As for my writing sample I chose a feature film concept and described a concept for an existential horror with a script full of brutal violence. After submission I started to think about wether it was better to show your passion for the particular genre I want to develop myself in or I should have rather show a versatility somehow through my portfolio.




I think it's all a bit of a toss up. The most important thing we can do in the application is be authentic. If we've done this, then we've likely done 90% of all that we can do. That being said, one thing that bothers me about any application process is the idea of encapsulating or presenting the self. I hate to get head-ass about this sort of thing, but it just seems nigh impossible to sum yourself up _at all, _let alone in a brief portfolio short and a personal essay. It seems inevitable that you won't fully present who you are in such a short time, and that bugs me. But as long as you can get enough of yourself into the application, you'll likely be granted admission; then you can spend the next three years showing who you are at a more natural pace, and in a way that feels less like selling or reducing yourself to a sound bite.


----------



## addik (Feb 16, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> So you think it's better to focus on a single concept while working on your application? I mean you think that a film and a writing sample should match the tone of a personal statement?
> I personally have a "dark" kind of statement (exactly the same reason - I want to make "dark" films) and my visual sample matches. As for my writing sample I chose a feature film concept and described a concept for an existential horror with a script full of brutal violence. After submission I started to think about wether it was better to show your passion for the particular genre I want to develop myself in or I should have rather show a versatility somehow through my portfolio.




Honestly, I can't say for sure if you should do one thing over the other, I did read an article that say you should show more versatility, but, in the end, I think the gist of it all is that you are able to show to the panel who you are and what kind of a storyteller you are. I think it's added points if you are able to tell a story about it and, like what USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said, you can show to the panel that you are not all film.

FWIW, my application showed some versatility. Light-hearted personal statement, a somewhat-dark-but-hopeful film pitch, and a visual sample that is between the two. I did make sure that the uniting factor is how my stories are influenced by social issues. But then again, I haven't gotten in yet so I can't vouch that as a tip. 



CrispyMerola said:


> I think it's all a bit of a toss up. The most important thing we can do in the application is be authentic. If we've done this, then we've likely done 90% of all that we can do. That being said, one thing that bothers me about any application process is the idea of encapsulating or presenting the self. I hate to get head-ass about this sort of thing, but it just seems nigh impossible to sum yourself up _at all, _let alone in a brief portfolio short and a personal essay. It seems inevitable that you won't fully present who you are in such a short time, and that bugs me. But as long as you can get enough of yourself into the application, you'll likely be granted admission; then you can spend the next three years showing who you are at a more natural pace, and in a way that feels less like selling or reducing yourself to a sound bite.



I completely understand this. It's really hard to encapsulate yourself in a 1,000-word essay and so many things about yourself get lost in the process of writing and rewriting. That said, the challenge of filmmaking (for me especially, with how small and unbalanced our industry here is) is creating something beautiful with all the limitations we encounter--and I think USC is also challenging us that way. It's like elevator-pitching yourself to admissions, I guess.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2020)

addik said:


> (Ngl, that's part of the reason why I keep posting too lol)


There's also this leaderboard to motivate you:





__





						Most messages
					





					www.filmschool.org
				




⌨ 🏃‍♂️ 🏃‍♀️ 🏆 🎉


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 17, 2020)

So when I interviewed on 1/6/20, my interviewer said decisions would come out in "6-8 weeks." Well 6 weeks from then is 2/17 on the dot, so let's hope this is the week (and not 3/2, which is on the 8 week end LOL).


----------



## fitz (Feb 17, 2020)

My interviewer specifically said "the end of February," so I get the feeling that it'll be next week


----------



## sguilford (Feb 17, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> I wanted to ask you all guys. What's in your personal statements? I mean what did you focus on? Did you tell a story? It was structured more like a conventional personal statement or did you use some creative approaches? Every source with the tips for admission to USC focused on personal statement (looks like it's as important as visual sample) and I'm wondering how do you guys feel about this part of your application (confident?)?


I'm actually really, really proud of the applications I submitted to both USC and LMU. Their applications allowed me to best represent myself. I have a very unique story of how I've come to be, one that deals with a family history of mental illness and my personal struggles coming from a marginalized and underprivileged background. The films I want to make are heavily influenced by my upbringing and identity. There was a lot to cover but after months of torturing myself over this statement I finally found a clever angle to clearly and efficiently cover the most important things in a conventional essay format. I'll be happy to private message anyone my essay.



OzymandiasVII said:


> So you think it's better to focus on a single concept while working on your application? I mean you think that a film and a writing sample should match the tone of a personal statement?
> I personally have a "dark" kind of statement (exactly the same reason - I want to make "dark" films) and my visual sample matches. As for my writing sample I chose a feature film concept and described a concept for an existential horror with a script full of brutal violence. After submission I started to think about wether it was better to show your passion for the particular genre I want to develop myself in or I should have rather show a versatility somehow through my portfolio.



In my case at least, I personally think you can't go wrong showing versatility. But you also want to show a direction. The USC application emphasized what movies YOU want to make. So imo, best case scenario would be showing versatility in your work but with a common thread. Like in my case, my work is meant to be intimate, educational, and illustrative of underrepresented experiences. However, I showed that I'm able to achieve this when I tackle subjects of race, class, or mental health, etc, for instance. But that's just what works for me.



CrispyMerola said:


> I think it's all a bit of a toss up. The most important thing we can do in the application is be authentic. If we've done this, then we've likely done 90% of all that we can do. That being said, one thing that bothers me about any application process is the idea of encapsulating or presenting the self. I hate to get head-ass about this sort of thing, but it just seems nigh impossible to sum yourself up _at all, _let alone in a brief portfolio short and a personal essay. It seems inevitable that you won't fully present who you are in such a short time, and that bugs me. But as long as you can get enough of yourself into the application, you'll likely be granted admission; then you can spend the next three years showing who you are at a more natural pace, and in a way that feels less like selling or reducing yourself to a sound bite.



^THIS. These applications stressed me out so much and the main reason is because they ask the impossible. You can't boil your passion and who you are into a few documents. The best you can do is just be you, really. And I think a lot of the time who they admit can come down to arbitrary decisions. My film studies prof was telling me that if I'm not accepted (and this goes for everyone else here), it is probably because they were trying to build a certain class for that year and they had too many of x applicants and needed more of y applicants. Who knows, this year there may be a bazillion applicants doing the exact same thing I am. So as much as we want it, there is no formula or predictor.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 17, 2020)

sguilford said:


> I'm actually really, really proud of the applications I submitted to both USC and LMU. Their applications allowed me to best represent myself. I have a very unique story of how I've come to be, one that deals with a family history of mental illness and my personal struggles coming from a marginalized and underprivileged background. The films I want to make are heavily influenced by my upbringing and identity. There was a lot to cover but after months of torturing myself over this statement I finally found a clever angle to clearly and efficiently cover the most important things in a conventional essay format. I'll be happy to private message anyone my essay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I please take a look on your essay if you don’t mind? It’s really interesting how you structured it.


----------



## afilmcionado (Feb 17, 2020)

My interviewer said the beginning of April, so I'm not as stressed as everyone else lol.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 17, 2020)

afilmcionado said:


> My interviewer said the beginning of April, so I'm not as stressed as everyone else lol.


Maybe they just pull a timeframe out of a hat during the interview.


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 17, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Maybe they just pull a timeframe out of a hat during the interview.


That seems to be the case... Although beginning of April would be pretty unprecedented!


----------



## addik (Feb 17, 2020)

My interviewer said the same thing, so it could be just a case of her being cautious of giving out an early month/date and the results not being released then.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 17, 2020)

Did they say 2020 this year? You never know.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 17, 2020)

afilmcionado said:


> My interviewer said the beginning of April, so I'm not as stressed as everyone else lol.


Since Admitted Students Day is in early April I’m pretty sure he/she just lowballed (highballed? farballed?) the date to avoid anything resembling a promise. 😂


----------



## sguilford (Feb 18, 2020)

I emailed USC admissions about not receiving an interview invitation and THEY JUST SENT ME AN INTERVIEW INVITATION. THANK THE HEAVENS. 😇


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 18, 2020)

sguilford said:


> I emailed USC admissions about not receiving an interview invitation and THEY JUST SENT ME AN INTERVIEW INVITATION. THANK THE HEAVENS. 😇


Wow, congratulations!

I wonder if this tactic would work with getting accepted:
"Hey, you guys didn't accept me yet."
"Our apologies, Good Sir. Sending now."
**Welcome to the Fall 2020 cohort of the USC School of Cinematic Arts Masters of Arts program in Cinema Studies. Your demonstrated love of writing lengthy, cited, critical essays makes you a perfect fit in our...**
WAIT WAT? NOOOOOOO


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 18, 2020)

sguilford said:


> I emailed USC admissions about not receiving an interview invitation and THEY JUST SENT ME AN INTERVIEW INVITATION. THANK THE HEAVENS. 😇


Congratulations! Wow, good on you for emailing them! Is the interview invitation from a professor or someone from admissions?


----------



## sguilford (Feb 18, 2020)

A ha ha a bit of a false alarm, the interview request was from UCLA, I was off by a few letters BUT my excitement is still the same lol!  🤣


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 18, 2020)

sguilford said:


> A ha ha a bit of a false alarm, the interview request was from UCLA, I was off by a few letters BUT my excitement is still the same lol!  🤣


Good luck with the interview! Don’t worry about interview request from USC —pretty sure you’re in the run without it


----------



## USCSCAAlumni/Faculty (Feb 18, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty thanks so much for doing this and speaking reason into our manic panic lol... lame question, but should we start receiving admissions decisions this weekend?


The truth is - even the admissions committee does not know when decisions are released. I'll explain. After we make our decisions, your applications are sent to scholarship committees and the USC general admission's committee (who is capable of overriding our decision should they have reason). After both the other committees are finished with their portion of the work, then applicants are notified. This timeline varies greatly every year.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 18, 2020)

USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said:


> The truth is - even the admissions committee does not know when decisions are released. I'll explain. After we make our decisions, your applications are sent to scholarship committees and the USC general admission's committee (who is capable of overriding our decision should they have reason). After both the other committees are finished with their portion of the work, then applicants are notified. This timeline varies greatly every year.


Thanks for taking your time and answering our questions. 

I also wanted to ask about the approach to evaluate a candidate. Is there anything special about the USC in particular when in comes to the decisive factors? Smth that makes SCA different from other schools. I heard, for instance, that GPA is not that important as for NYU admissions committee. Is this a myth? What USC professors are looking for in their applicants in the first place? What can be a decisive factor when candidates are considered almost equally deserving an admission? How does USC resolve a tough choice?


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 18, 2020)

I also heard that every year SCA is trying to hold a certain balance between the X students and Y students. Like, for a simple instance (first thing that comes to my mind), admission's committee may try to keep balance between the students who wants to make comedies and the students who wants to make horrors and so on.


----------



## USCSCAAlumni/Faculty (Feb 18, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Thanks for taking your time and answering our questions.
> 
> I also wanted to ask about the approach to evaluate a candidate. Is there anything special about the USC in particular when in comes to the decisive factors? Smth that makes SCA different from other schools. I heard, for instance, that GPA is not that important as for NYU admissions committee. Is this a myth? What USC professors are looking for in their applicants in the first place? What can be a decisive factor when candidates are considered almost equally deserving an admission? How does USC resolve a tough choice?



While I cannot comment on what other schools look for, I can tell you for us that GPA means much less than your ability to transmit character, emotion, and story creatively and effectively throughout your essay. Applications that tend to do well simply move us like a great film. They make us want to meet that person, have them in our class, help them succeed. These tend not to be the applications that aim to elicit sympathy and filmic passion (ie the ones that center on why you like film, why attending SC is important to you, what you're leaving behind, etc...) but rather the ones that present an element of life from a strong and unique perspective.  

We also love people who are more than filmmakers. It's special for us when we see someone who has lived a unique or exceptional life and is seeking the opportunity to harness their experiences into the world of film.  The funny thing is, most people have lived unique and exceptional lives, they just don't necessarily know how to frame it as such (and therein lies your greatest value as an applicant IMHO - how you frame your world).

There is no consistent decisive factor when candidates are perceived as equally deserving. The decision to choose one candidate over another can be anything from the makeup of the class as a whole (as we take pride in assembling a diverse group of students who can learn from each other), to small details in an application. 

Here's the insider secret: what you want, is to not be in the part of the pile where we're comparing you. What you want is for your application to be so dominant that we MUST take you regardless of others.  These applications are few and far apart, BUT my best advice to give you on how to be that person is this: for your personal statement write something that should be published. Write something that the reader will UNDENIABLY find meaning and entertainment in (regardless of whether or not they know you, care about you, or are interested in film). Write something that, if you were to read it in a magazine, you'd want to subscribe to that magazine! Much easier said than done, but we get them. And when we do, we will fight to have you in our class.


----------



## USCSCAAlumni/Faculty (Feb 18, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> I also heard that every year SCA is trying to hold a certain balance between the X students and Y students. Like, for a simple instance (first thing that comes to my mind), admission's committee may try to keep balance between the students who wants to make comedies and the students who wants to make horrors and so on.


There's no truth in that. We just want great storytellers regardless of genre.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 18, 2020)

USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said:


> There's no truth in that. We just want great storytellers regardless of genre.





USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said:


> While I cannot comment on what other schools look for, I can tell you for us that GPA means much less than your ability to transmit character, emotion, and story creatively and effectively throughout your essay. Applications that tend to do well simply move us like a great film. They make us want to meet that person, have them in our class, help them succeed. These tend not to be the applications that aim to elicit sympathy and filmic passion (ie the ones that center on why you like film, why attending SC is important to you, what you're leaving behind, etc...) but rather the ones that present an element of life from a strong and unique perspective.
> 
> We also love people who are more than filmmakers. It's special for us when we see someone who has lived a unique or exceptional life and is seeking the opportunity to harness their experiences into the world of film.  The funny thing is, most people have lived unique and exceptional lives, they just don't necessarily know how to frame it as such (and therein lies your greatest value as an applicant IMHO - how you frame your world).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much again for such a detailed answers


----------



## Chris W (Feb 18, 2020)

USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said:


> While I cannot comment on what other schools look for, I can tell you for us that GPA means much less than your ability to transmit character, emotion, and story creatively and effectively throughout your essay. Applications that tend to do well simply move us like a great film. They make us want to meet that person, have them in our class, help them succeed. These tend not to be the applications that aim to elicit sympathy and filmic passion (ie the ones that center on why you like film, why attending SC is important to you, what you're leaving behind, etc...) but rather the ones that present an element of life from a strong and unique perspective.
> 
> We also love people who are more than filmmakers. It's special for us when we see someone who has lived a unique or exceptional life and is seeking the opportunity to harness their experiences into the world of film.  The funny thing is, most people have lived unique and exceptional lives, they just don't necessarily know how to frame it as such (and therein lies your greatest value as an applicant IMHO - how you frame your world).
> 
> ...


Great post! Thank you!


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 18, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Great post! Thank you!


Has this ever happened here before? I feel like our year is incredibly lucky with @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty. I don't think I've ever seen in previous years an actual member of the USC Faculty and Admissions Committee descend from on high to address us quivering mortals directly. It is akin to the User bestowing divine knowledge to Tron:


----------



## Chris W (Feb 18, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Has this ever happened here before? I feel like our year is incredibly lucky with @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty.


I don't think so. It sure is great to have them here. Great information. It's somewhat of what I already knew from all the years but it's great to hear it again so succinctly.


----------



## USCSCAAlumni/Faculty (Feb 18, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Has this ever happened here before? I feel like our year is incredibly lucky with @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty. I don't think I've ever seen in previous years an actual member of the USC Faculty and Admissions Committee descend from on high to address us quivering mortals directly. It is akin to the User bestowing divine knowledge to Tron:
> 
> View attachment 1598​



Lol. Look, I know what it's like to be in your seats. It's nerve-wracking and you feel like your hearts and dreams are anchored to pieces of paper while a group of strangers who've no idea who you are judge you and decide your futures. I remember checking that camel link 10000 times a day. I remember getting rejection letters.  It's rough.

I hope that in me being here, you understand that we care for and appreciate the people who we can't accept, and (for those who plan on applying again in the future) I may hopefully help enable you to show us your best self. 

And when decisions are released, I'm happy to talk with any accepted students about advice for the program, ways to pay for it, whether or not it's a good decision for them personally to attend, fears, tips, etc...


----------



## addik (Feb 19, 2020)

USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said:


> Lol. Look, I know what it's like to be in your seats. It's nerve-wracking and you feel like your hearts and dreams are anchored to pieces of paper while a group of strangers who've no idea who you are judge you and decide your futures. I remember checking that camel link 10000 times a day. I remember getting rejection letters.  It's rough.
> 
> I hope that in me being here, you understand that we care for and appreciate the people who we can't accept, and (for those who plan on applying again in the future) I may hopefully help enable you to show us your best self.
> 
> And when decisions are released, I'm happy to talk with any accepted students about advice for the program, ways to pay for it, whether or not it's a good decision for them personally to attend, fears, tips, etc...



Thank you so much for all your help and for your understanding! It's great, at least, to know that someone in that panel also knows what we're going through!

Also, I just remembered this question from a few weeks ago, I was wondering if you had any answers for it? Thanks!



BigAbe00 said:


> As someone who plans on applying to this program in two years time, I'm living vicariously through you guys. I wish you all the best of luck!
> 
> What kind of letters of recommendation did you guys get? What's a good way of approaching these letters? Thanks xxx


----------



## emiliafilms (Feb 19, 2020)

USCSCAAlumni/Faculty said:


> Great question!
> 
> The most common missteps that I see tend to be found in the personal statement. It's the part of your application that is where we look to discover who you are - so make certain to show us!  Here's what I can advise based on my experiences...
> 
> ...



I wrote my personal statement in the form of an imaginary interview between myself and a newscaster talking about one of my short films; figured it would be more interesting to read than a regular essay. Do you think using an unconventional format will hurt or help my chances at admission?


----------



## USCSCAAlumni/Faculty (Feb 19, 2020)

addik said:


> Thank you so much for all your help and for your understanding! It's great, at least, to know that someone in that panel also knows what we're going through!
> 
> Also, I just remembered this question from a few weeks ago, I was wondering if you had any answers for it? Thanks!



As far as letters of rec, there's two types that I think can speak for a candidate.

The first is one that is highly personal. It doesn't just "recommend"  a candidate but presents an entirely new side of them that we didn't get from the rest of the application. 

The second that can have a little more impact is if it's from someone in the industry. Sometimes, they're a little better at speaking to your skills as a filmmaker than say your boss at the retail shop you work in.

In general, letters of rec have much less of an impact than every other area of your application. As long as they seem honest, you probably won't be judged severely on them. I've never seen one that's gotten an applicant accepted, but I have seen some negative ones that have kept them out!


----------



## USCSCAAlumni/Faculty (Feb 19, 2020)

emiliafilms said:


> I wrote my personal statement in the form of an imaginary interview between myself and a newscaster talking about one of my short films; figured it would be more interesting to read than a regular essay. Do you think using an unconventional format will hurt or help my chances at admission?



If an untraditional format elicits an emotional response and serves a genuine artistic purpose (not a gimmicky one) I think it can be quite effective. In fact the essay that I was admitted to USC on was quite far from a traditional format.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 19, 2020)

@USCSCAAlumni/Faculty has generously agreed to be interview by FilmSchool.org for an article sometime next week.

Do you have any questions that you would like us to ask them? Post your questions in this thread:





__





						INPUT NEEDED: Your questions for USC SCA Film Admissions faculty :)
					

Prior forum member and current USC Film School Admissions faculty member @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty has generously agreed to be interviewed for an article on this site next week. (Awesome and thank you!)  If you have any questions that you would like us to ask them please respond with them below...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Of course you can also ask them here as well. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## addik (Feb 20, 2020)

So someone posted having heard results from MA Cinema Studies so I'm guessing we might get results for MFA Film Production soon too?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 20, 2020)

addik said:


> So someone posted having heard results from MA Cinema Studies so I'm guessing we might get results for MFA Film Production soon too?


Perhaps. I'm just telling myself it's next week so I won't go nuts. But the only MA Cinema Studies thing I see is someone without any posts updated their application to waitlisted. Is that what you're referring to?


----------



## addik (Feb 20, 2020)

Yep precisely that!

Hopefully we’ll hear something soon lol


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 20, 2020)

After hearing USCSCAAlumni/Faculty explain the uncertainty of when admissions decisions come out, my anxiety simmered down quite a bit. With so many people who have to review things, I understand why it could take until March to get decisions out.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 20, 2020)

Just imagine how many applications they get. I'm sure it takes a LONG time to get though them.


----------



## charlottehuang (Feb 21, 2020)

Hey guys,
Any thoughts about the result may come out this weekend?
Another weekend!


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 21, 2020)

Does anyone know what day on the weekend they normally come out?


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 21, 2020)

sa96 said:


> Does anyone know what day on the weekend they normally come out?


It’s always different each year. Guess we should just keep waiting until we eventually receive an email without trying to predict smth


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 21, 2020)

If decisions don't start coming out by the end of this weekend, I will be left to assume that no one is being admitted to USC this year and the entire Film and TV department will be taking a 1-year sabbatical. I have spoken.


----------



## addik (Feb 21, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> If decisions don't start coming out by the end of this weekend, I will be left to assume that no one is being admitted to USC this year and the entire Film and TV department will be taking a 1-year sabbatical. I have spoken.



On the year that a legendary film like Parasite won the Oscars? That can't be a coincidence. 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Chris W (Feb 21, 2020)

Chris W said:


> @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty has generously agreed to be interview by FilmSchool.org for an article sometime next week.
> 
> Do you have any questions that you would like us to ask them? Post your questions in this thread:
> 
> ...


Probably going to finalize out list of questions on Monday so please don't forget to chime in.





__





						INPUT NEEDED: Your questions for USC SCA Film Admissions faculty :)
					

Prior forum member and current USC Film School Admissions faculty member @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty has generously agreed to be interviewed for an article on this site next week. (Awesome and thank you!)  If you have any questions that you would like us to ask them please respond with them below...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## addik (Feb 21, 2020)

Not really about admissions per se, and I don't know if this would cover post-grad studies, but USC has just announced that students coming from families who earn less than $80k a year would be offered free tuition. Sadly, international students aren't part of the initiative, but it's one of their ways of offering more funding to their students, so, hopefully, this means more funding opportunities for other students as well.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 21, 2020)

addik said:


> Not really about admissions per se, and I don't know if this would cover post-grad studies, but USC has just announced that students coming from families who earn less than $80k a year would be offered free tuition. Sadly, international students aren't part of the initiative, but it's one of their ways of offering funding to their students, so, hopefully, this means more funding opportunities for other students as well.


That's pretty cool.


----------



## greenfurredturtle (Feb 22, 2020)

Hey guys! Long time lurker here and I am really grateful for the information I've gotten here. I had an interview with USC about a month ago, and am waiting as anxiously as y'all are. During this intolerable process a lot of self-doubting is happening in my head. Among them I wanted to ask you guys: 1. Have you written a thank-you note to your interviewer? Would it do harm to your application it you didn't? 2. Have you guys follow-up with the professor after the interview? Are we supposed to? 

Thank you guys very much and fingers-crossed for all of us!


----------



## addik (Feb 22, 2020)

Hello there! With you on the anxiously waiting bit, now especially since my big project had just concluded and this is my first day technically doing nothing but laze around all-day!

1. I didn't write a thank-you note, but I did thank my faculty member when she contacted me and I did thank her for taking the time to chat with me during the interview. I don't think it would harm you if you didn't, honestly. 

2. I haven't followed up with my professor and while some of us here were told to reach out to them if we had any questions, I don't think it's required we send them an email.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 22, 2020)

I think interviews for an MFA program of this scale work a lot differently than interviews for a job, where a thank you follow-up is a common courtesy. At the interview stage they're working through sheer numbers and probably don't want to hear from you unless you need something specific answered. I think you are A-OK. Also, if your interviewer already did interviews a month ago, it's probably too late to intervene anyways because chances are he/she already forwarded on their recommendations to the larger admissions committee.


----------



## CCCCCrest (Feb 22, 2020)

The waiting is killing me, I could hardly sleep at night everyday😭


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 22, 2020)

greenfurredturtle said:


> Hey guys! Long time lurker here and I am really grateful for the information I've gotten here. I had an interview with USC about a month ago, and am waiting as anxiously as y'all are. During this intolerable process a lot of self-doubting is happening in my head. Among them I wanted to ask you guys: 1. Have you written a thank-you note to your interviewer? Would it do harm to your application it you didn't? 2. Have you guys follow-up with the professor after the interview? Are we supposed to?
> 
> Thank you guys very much and fingers-crossed for all of us!


Hey! Do you remember who interviewed you? What did professor ask?


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Feb 22, 2020)

johnltz27 said:


> Hey guys! Long time lurker here and I am really grateful for the information I've gotten here. I had an interview with USC about a month ago, and am waiting as anxiously as y'all are. During this intolerable process a lot of self-doubting is happening in my head. Among them I wanted to ask you guys: 1. Have you written a thank-you note to your interviewer? Would it do harm to your application it you didn't? 2. Have you guys follow-up with the professor after the interview? Are we supposed to?
> 
> Thank you guys very much and fingers-crossed for all of us!



Hey! I wrote a thank you note to my interviewer slightly later that day/the day after but probably just because I'm used to job interview thank yous? I'm sure it's different for these types of MFA interviews, I just didn't think it would hurt and we really did have a nice conversation where he was kind about my application. To my surprise, my interviewer responded. I doubt it matters at all, honestly. All interviewers are likely focused on the interview, not anything you do afterward.

Also, self-doubt is totally normal and doesn't actually mean anything about the interview itself! I've also been experiencing self-doubt and it helps me to remind myself that this process is arbitrary, imperfect, and a little silly. Doesn't necessarily help my anxiety around the process but helps me make some sense of it, I guess.


----------



## addik (Feb 22, 2020)

Has anyone gotten their results yet? I'm guessing we'll get it next week and not this week. In any case, crossing my fingers and wishing everyone luck here!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 22, 2020)

addik said:


> Has anyone gotten their results yet? I'm guessing we'll get it next week and not this week. In any case, crossing my fingers and wishing everyone luck here!


Yep. It looks like we have to wait another week


----------



## greenfurredturtle (Feb 22, 2020)

Thank you very much to addik, truffleshuffle and itsnoteasybeinggreen! Definitely helped ease my mind  I'm not from the States so I didn't know that thank you note courtesy until recently and it kinda bothered me.

I was interviewed by Professor Kellman. As far as I remember, he asked me the following questions:
1) Some questions about my video submission (Why did I make the film, etc.) and my PS
2) What is something about you that people usually don't notice when they first see you?
3) Did you meet any challenge when collaborating with others? How did you deal with it?
4) What do you see yourself doing 5 years after graduating from the program?

I think there might be a one or two more questions, but that's all I can recall now. The interview went for about 15 minutes and the professor was very nice and friendly. He seemed to know my application very well. I somehow missed his email initially (which was put into my junk folder) and my Internet was not working well, so I was super-nervous and I wouldn't say it was the best interview I've ever had. But I did do my best.

About the waiting process, I think all we can do is to wait patiently. As long as we really tried, there should be no regrets. Best of luck to all of us!


----------



## addik (Feb 22, 2020)

greenfurredturtle said:


> Thank you very much to addik, truffleshuffle and itsnoteasybeinggreen! Definitely helped ease my mind  I'm not from the States so I didn't know that thank you note courtesy until recently and it kinda bothered me.



Same here! I'm not from the US and I don't remember thank-you letters being the norm here even when it comes to job interviews with HR, so it was a shock to see others mentioning it! But, yeah, we're definitely fine I think 




greenfurredturtle said:


> About the waiting process, I think all we can do is to wait patiently. As long as we really tried, there should be no regrets. Best of luck to all of us!



Yeah, at this point, I'm pretty happy with what I've done and stressing out about what else I could have done would be very unproductive. I'm just hoping to get word from the program soon so that's one less thing on my mind (one less BIG thing), and I can already start making plans beyond the possibility of moving to LA if I don't get accepted (and, honestly, this is pretty much a big reason why I'm just itching to hear for results, so that I get to start that process of moving if ever I get accepted to USC and decide to go there, still a big IF though)


----------



## jorge92 (Feb 23, 2020)

Never got an interview but still keeping my fingers crossed! Who else here is in the same boat?


----------



## sguilford (Feb 23, 2020)

jorge92 said:


> Never got an interview but still keeping my fingers crossed! Who else here is in the same boat?


I'm in the same boat! Did not get an interview, but I'm very confident about all my application materials. When I had my interview with LMU, the interviewers said they loved my film, so I succeeded with my portfolio at the very least! 😅


----------



## vidakovicivan (Feb 23, 2020)

Me too! 2nd time applying and no interview 😅, but lets hope for the best!


----------



## greenfurredturtle (Feb 23, 2020)

addik said:


> Same here! I'm not from the US and I don't remember thank-you letters being the norm here even when it comes to job interviews with HR, so it was a shock to see others mentioning it! But, yeah, we're definitely fine I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely feel you there. Moving (especially when you're international) needs so much planning! I hope you'll get the chance to move to LA and we hear from them soon


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 25, 2020)

If the first wave of decisions aren't issued by COB Friday then I hereby declare that I shall be forced to wait until the following week.


----------



## Deleted member 23494 (Feb 25, 2020)

me too, no interview, hope for the best to everyone.


----------



## sguilford (Feb 25, 2020)

Tianmi said:


> me too, no interview, hope for the best to everyone.


Looking at your applications on here (sorry for stalking a ha ha! 😅) I think you have an excellent chance! It looks like you were waitlisted after interview the last time you applied correct? They were probably able to tell they wanted to admit you this semester. Just speculation but always stay positive!


----------



## charlottehuang (Feb 25, 2020)

Hey guys
Has anyone tried to contact the faculty to ask about the approximate week of the result? Like the end of Feb or next week?
It seems like they won’t directly answer our question, cause they already have tons of works, but still, eagerly want some update😭


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2020)

They won't tell you. You'll have to wait in agony like everyone. 😲


----------



## CrispyMerola (Feb 25, 2020)

All of us to USC right now...


----------



## addik (Feb 25, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Hey guys
> Has anyone tried to contact the faculty to ask about the approximate week of the result? Like the end of Feb or next week?
> It seems like they won’t directly answer our question, cause they already have tons of works, but still, eagerly want some update😭



Haha I'm also tempted to contact them! But yeah, after what USC Alumni/Faculty Member said about how admissions work, I doubt they also know when exactly they'd get to release the results, so we really have no choice but to suffer haha


----------



## Qinyue Luo (Feb 25, 2020)

jorge92 said:


> Never got an interview but still keeping my fingers crossed! Who else here is in the same boat?


No interview either😂 but yea keep our fingers crossed!!!


----------



## addik (Feb 26, 2020)

Well, its almost the weekend guys!

*forms a prayer circle*


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 26, 2020)

Yes, let this be the weekend please! I think weekend counts as 8 weeks since interviews began so chances are looking good!


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 26, 2020)

@USCSCAAlumni/Faculty I don’t know if you are still answering questions but if you are, I just had one pop into my head! Do members of the admissions committee also watch applicants’ visual samples or are they only seen by faculty reviewers? (Also, no worries if you aren’t allowed to comment on this!)


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2020)

We had a great interview with @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty last night! Thank you again so much for doing it. It was very inspiring and it should be very helpful to everyone.

No promises as to when the article will come out but we'll get it done as soon as we can.


----------



## CCCCCrest (Feb 28, 2020)

@Chris W Hi I was wondering that is there a way for us to see the post time (exact to minute) of the posts last year?


----------



## addik (Feb 28, 2020)

Hey, not Chris W here, but I think I can answer: 

You can hover the cursor of your mouse on top of the post (on the date displayed on top of it) and it should display the exact time it's posted.


----------



## Deleted member 23494 (Feb 28, 2020)

sguilford said:


> Looking at your applications on here (sorry for stalking a ha ha! 😅) I think you have an excellent chance! It looks like you were waitlisted after interview the last time you applied correct? They were probably able to tell they wanted to admit you this semester. Just speculation but always stay positive!


Thank you!!! But It's ok if they don't accept me this year, I have one more year to try 😊 and next time I will hand in a new video and new personal statement since I have time lots of time after graduation.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 28, 2020)

Tianmi said:


> Thank you!!! But It's ok if they don't accept me this year, I have one more year to try 😊 and next time I will hand in a new video and new personal statement since I have time lots of time after graduation.


I love your attitude.


----------



## CCCCCrest (Feb 28, 2020)

addik said:


> Hey, not Chris W here, but I think I can answer:
> 
> You can hover the cursor of your mouse on top of the post (on the date displayed on top of it) and it should display the exact time it's posted.


Thx 😁


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Feb 29, 2020)

Calm before the storm?


----------



## rach_mason (Feb 29, 2020)

Hey guys, wishing everyone luck this weekend! This has been, what feels like, the longest wait of my life. On a total side note, I am sure many of you have faced this issue before- I am trying to get in contact with (or as close as I can to) a producer for a show I love. I transcribed this show's season one into screenplay format, studied it, then wrote a few episodes for a hypothetical season two. I really would love to send this in along with a cover letter professing my commitment and passion for the show; essentially, I want to work for this show in any capacity. Problem is, you can't just google Tim Federle's contact info 😂 Have any of you found that one contact pipeline is stronger than others? Would you guys suggest contacting him through social media? Another option I have found is the publicity director's info. Any voices of wisdom?


----------



## green-scarf (Feb 29, 2020)

rach_mason said:


> Hey guys, wishing everyone luck this weekend! This has been, what feels like, the longest wait of my life. On a total side note, I am sure many of you have faced this issue before- I am trying to get in contact with (or as close as I can to) a producer for a show I love. I transcribed this show's season one into screenplay format, studied it, then wrote a few episodes for a hypothetical season two. I really would love to send this in along with a cover letter professing my commitment and passion for the show; essentially, I want to work for this show in any capacity. Problem is, you can't just google Tim Federle's contact info 😂 Have any of you found that one contact pipeline is stronger than others? Would you guys suggest contacting him through social media? Another option I have found is the publicity director's info. Any voices of wisdom?


I really admire your passion and go-getter attitude. However, I have been told by people in the industry that it’s generally a bad idea to contact a show producer with spec scripts of their show. I was told it’s frowned upon in the industry and that the producer will be able to spot all the things that you didn’t accurately capture about the show (since they are the expert) and all those mistakes will throw them off enjoying what could be brilliant writing. That being said, if you are still interested in sending along what you have prepared (you could very well be the exception!), I would recommend trying to find his assistant’s contact. Also, if you are interested in TV writing, lots of production companies like Warner Brothers run TV Writing programs where they try to find new talent. You could always see if your show belongs to one of these companies and use your spec scripts as part of your application!


----------



## truffleshuffle (Feb 29, 2020)

Yeah to echo what sa96 said, it’s a general rule of thumb to never send spec scripts of their own show, especially unsolicited. Not only for the reasons sa96 listed but it’s also a legal issue, because at worst they don’t like it and never reply and at best they love it but now they can’t use what you wrote or anything similar to what you wrote without paying you and crediting you according to guild rules. So sending them specs of their own show, unless specifically requested, is a sure fire way to not have your submission even looked at. Instead, maybe find a similar show and write specs for those. I’m not sure how familiar you are with the TV writing industry but there are a lot of great resources online that will give you the rundown of navigating it as a writer. There’s also a fantastic podcast all about screenwriting and TV writing with guest producers and writers and show runners called Scriptnotes.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 29, 2020)

Swung by the campus today as I was in the area and never really been. Campus seems great and the mini gallery in the Lucas building was awesome. I used the Bolex and Arri when I was in film school in the nineties. Brought me back to see them there.


----------



## KeenanDK (Feb 29, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Yeah to echo what sa96 said, it’s a general rule of thumb to never send spec scripts of their own show, especially unsolicited. Not only for the reasons sa96 listed but it’s also a legal issue, because at worst they don’t like it and never reply and at best they love it but now they can’t use what you wrote or anything similar to what you wrote without paying you and crediting you according to guild rules. So sending them specs of their own show, unless specifically requested, is a sure fire way to not have your submission even looked at. Instead, maybe find a similar show and write specs for those. I’m not sure how familiar you are with the TV writing industry but there are a lot of great resources online that will give you the rundown of navigating it as a writer. There’s also a fantastic podcast all about screenwriting and TV writing with guest producers and writers and show runners called Scriptnotes.



Do not send it. They will not read it due to legal reasons. If they used even something similar to what you wrote they'd open themselves up to a law suit. Plus, there are union rules.


----------



## addik (Mar 1, 2020)

GUYS!

I didn't get an email from USC, but I checked my YouSC portal while doing a DND campaign and checked that I have my results in... I'm academically eligible for the program! Holy crap, check your portals now!

I can't focus on my DND campaign right now


----------



## BazookaB (Mar 1, 2020)

Congratulations @addik )

I just received an email from USC asking me to check the camel link. They have posted a letter that says I'm academically eligible but need demonstrate proof of the ability to pay tuition. I have also applied for financial aid, does anyone know when we'll hear about that? The letter says that the admission letter can only be issued afterwards.


----------



## CCCCCrest (Mar 1, 2020)

addik said:


> GUYS!
> 
> I didn't get an email from USC, but I checked my YouSC portal while doing a DND campaign and checked that I have my results in... I'm academically eligible for the program! Holy crap, check your portals now!
> 
> I can't focus on my DND campaign right now


Congrats! Also an international applicant here but haven’t got email. May I ask did you apply for financial aid?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 1, 2020)

Congratulations, folks!

I'm wondering if any domestic applicants will be notified this weekend too... fingers crossed!


----------



## sguilford (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm not seeing anything either but congrats to those who do!!!!!!


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 1, 2020)

Historically, domestic students start getting notified 2-3 days after international students. So we gotta hold on for a bit longer lol


----------



## addik (Mar 1, 2020)

BazookaB said:


> Congratulations @addik )
> 
> I just received an email from USC asking me to check the camel link. They have posted a letter that says I'm academically eligible but need demonstrate proof of the ability to pay tuition. I have also applied for financial aid, does anyone know when we'll hear about that? The letter says that the admission letter can only be issued afterwards.



Congrats too!
Not totally sure how it works, but based on past threads, results for financial aid go out much later. 



CCCCCrest said:


> Congrats! Also an international applicant here but haven’t got email. May I ask did you apply for financial aid?



I did, no word on that yet so far!


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 1, 2020)

International student here, I checked the camel link and I could log-in (the one that @truffleshuffle posted a while ago) but no letter or notification yet .. hopefully something will come for all of us by the end of the weekend!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 1, 2020)

I'M INNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 1, 2020)

I can’t believe it. I was rejected from NYU, from CalArts, but admitted to USC. Received notification email to check portal. Thank you all guys for your support! I don’t know what anxiety would have done to me if I did not find this tread


----------



## sguilford (Mar 1, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> I can’t believe it. I was rejected from NYU, from CalArts, but admitted to USC. Received notification email to check portal. Thank you all guys for your support! I don’t know what anxiety would have done to me if I did not find this tread


OMG THAT'S SO AMAZING!!!! IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!


----------



## green-scarf (Mar 1, 2020)

Congratulations @addik, @BazookaB and @OzymandiasVII!!! Such exciting news ☺️☺️


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 1, 2020)

Guys, anyone know how much time I got to prepare financial (and other) documents required?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2020)

addik said:


> GUYS!
> 
> I didn't get an email from USC, but I checked my YouSC portal while doing a DND campaign and checked that I have my results in... I'm academically eligible for the program! Holy crap, check your portals now!
> 
> I can't focus on my DND campaign right now





BazookaB said:


> Congratulations @addik )
> 
> I just received an email from USC asking me to check the camel link. They have posted a letter that says I'm academically eligible but need demonstrate proof of the ability to pay tuition. I have also applied for financial aid, does anyone know when we'll hear about that? The letter says that the admission letter can only be issued afterwards.





OzymandiasVII said:


> I'M INNNNNNNN!!!


Congrats everyone whose got in so far! There's awesome! To all those who want the USC badges and access to the private USC forum (which was also quite active in previous years) see this thread here for how to get it:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Woohoo! Good luck to everyone else too! It's not over yet!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2020)

Fun Threads - IT'S HAPPENING! (Application Memes)


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2020)

Also be sure to add/edit/update your applications on the site with the accepted prefix!  (Be sure to select the update check mark when saving)


----------



## addik (Mar 1, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Congrats everyone whose got in so far! There's awesome! To all those who want the USC badges and access to the private USC forum (which was also quite active in previous years) see this thread here for how to get it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Chris! Will definitely help out in this site since it's been so instrumental to my application.

I also hope everyone hears from the school soon so the stress/anxiety can end. Praying for everyone's success!

By the way, to anyone who's interested in applying in the future, I put my essays and 5-minute short up on my application just in case you need a reference. Good luck to anyone trying out!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2020)

addik said:


> By the way, to anyone who's interested in applying in the future, I put my essays and 5-minute short up on my application just in case you need a reference. Good luck to anyone trying out!


That's awesome.

Btw... The interview we did had some great stuff in there about this whole process which should hopefully be out... Sometime. 

By process I don't mean the mechanics of it... But what they're really looking for in your applications. The interview is awesome and I'm still over the moon they agreed to do it. It was a LONG interview too. Can't wait until I can share it with everyone!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 1, 2020)

Guys, can anyone help me with the following questions or it’s better to contact SCA directly?
1. How much time do I have to provide required documents? (Financial documents and passports)
2. Where can I find tasks that students on this program are required to accomplish during their studyings? What films/projects are students working on? (I’m asking because I want to start working on them before I arrive to study, want to take my time and prepare)


----------



## addik (Mar 1, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Guys, can anyone help me with the following questions or it’s better to contact SCA directly?
> 1. How much time do I have to provide required documents? (Financial documents and passports)
> 2. Where can I find tasks that students on this program are required to accomplish during their studyings? What films/projects are students working on? (I’m asking because I want to start working on them before I arrive to study, want to take my time and prepare)



1. For the financial documents, no date was given but it's 10 business days prior to "any department deadline." Since we weren't given any deadline by SCA, I'm guessing we have plenty of time... say a month or so? It does say that submitting early and confirming our intent to enroll expedites the visa application process (and you need to get your I-20 ASAP to apply for a visa!)

2. There was an AMA that a few USC students participated in and they gave a general overview of what to expect in the first two semesters. The requirements might change based on which professor/mentor you will get during your stay there, but I remember that one member's advice to think of as much 5-minute concepts as we can beforehand. 

Also, there's an Accepted Students day which you can attend so you might be able to meet some current students there who can give you advice on what to prepare for during the first year!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 1, 2020)

I got a special situation regarding this documents. I mean I was planning to merry my girlfriend THIS WEEK and take her with me if I got accepted. Now when I received an invitation, I’m wondering how can I manage timing to send her documents for visa as well.

and is this ok to send documents of my spouse if she’s my spouse (officially) only for a couple of days lol?


----------



## addik (Mar 1, 2020)

Oh wow, that's definitely a story to tell! 

And it's definitely fine to send documents regarding your fiancee/soon-to-be-wife (congrats in advance, btw!) even if you've only been married for a few days then. I think you just need to show that you can financially support your tuition, your living expenses and your fiancee's, and it should be okay!

Wow, you must be over the moon this week to get in to USC AND get married!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 1, 2020)

addik said:


> Oh wow, that's definitely a story to tell!
> 
> And it's definitely fine to send documents regarding your fiancee/soon-to-be-wife (congrats in advance, btw!) even if you've only been married for a few days then. I think you just need to show that you can financially support your tuition, your living expenses and your fiancee's, and it should be okay!
> 
> Wow, you must be over the moon this week to get in to USC AND get married!


Thank you!

Yes, life-changing moments. Still can’t believe that it’s all happening actually. Surreal!


----------



## sguilford (Mar 1, 2020)

I was honestly waiting very patiently until international applicants started getting notified... now im definitely that Eric Andre gif 😅


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 1, 2020)

Does anyone know if USC sends out all Of the acceptance letters at once? Like in this case all the internationals first and then US? Just trying to understand if I still have a chance being an international student who hasn’t received an e-mail yet 😅


----------



## green-scarf (Mar 1, 2020)

I don’t know for sure but I think all of it is just rolling!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 1, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> Does anyone know if USC sends out all Of the acceptance letters at once? Like in this case all the internationals first and then US? Just trying to understand if I still have a chance being an international student who hasn’t received an e-mail yet 😅


If I’m not mistaken, according to the info from last year’s tread, international students were notified within 2-3 days. Who can confirm?


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 1, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> If I’m not mistaken, according to the info from last year’s tread, international students were notified within 2-3 days. Who can confirm?


Okay then there’s still hope I think .. it also means more sleepless nights 😂


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 1, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> Okay then there’s still hope I think .. it also means more sleepless nights 😂


Wish you patience. Have you been interviewed?


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 1, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Wish you patience. Have you been interviewed?


Yes! It’s my second time applying. The first time I didn’t get in and didn’t get an interview whereas this time I at least got an interview 😁


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 1, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> Yes! It’s my second time applying. The first time I didn’t get in and didn’t get an interview whereas this time I at least got an interview 😁


This site shows that the majority of those who were interviewed were accepted in the end (or at least waitlisted). Not guaranteed admission but I personally think that you still got good chances


----------



## CCCCCrest (Mar 1, 2020)

Also an international applicant here, I only got a phone call “interview” out of the blue from a SCA professor. I see people from past years got phone calls too but some got in and some didn’t. Any similar situation this year?
Waiting is killing me......


----------



## sguilford (Mar 1, 2020)

CCCCCrest said:


> Also an international applicant here, I only got a phone call “interview” out of the blue from a SCA professor. I see people from past years got phone calls too but some got in and some didn’t. Any similar situation this year?
> Waiting is killing me......


I checked my call logs and got some out of the blue calls from faculty but no voicemail was left or email was sent and I missed all the calls 😭


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Mar 1, 2020)

sguilford said:


> I checked my call logs and got some out of the blue calls from faculty but no voicemail was left or email was sent and I missed all the calls 😭


I wouldn’t overthink it, like lots of people have said in this thread, interviews aren’t mandatory for getting in. Just curious, how can you tell they were from professors? I get it’s hard, but try not to make yourself crazy because you may have missed a call, that’s not fair to yourself. Also, it’s wack that professors would call out of the blue. That’s wicked chaotic.


----------



## sguilford (Mar 1, 2020)

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> I wouldn’t overthink it, like lots of people have said in this thread, interviews aren’t mandatory for getting in. Just curious, how can you tell they were from professors? I get it’s hard, but try not to make yourself crazy because you may have missed a call, that’s not fair to yourself. Also, it’s wack that professors would call out of the blue. That’s wicked chaotic.


Thank you! I Googled the phone number (it was from California area code and I dont get California calls) and results came back with a professor at SCA.


----------



## addik (Mar 1, 2020)

CCCCCrest said:


> Also an international applicant here, I only got a phone call “interview” out of the blue from a SCA professor. I see people from past years got phone calls too but some got in and some didn’t. Any similar situation this year?
> Waiting is killing me......



This is crazy to me. The professor was willing to spend on international calling fees just to interview you out of the blue? It just seems crazy unnecessary to me, not to mention them maybe calling you at a very inconvenient time (especially if you're in a different timezone altogether).

Also @itsnotbeinggreen put it best, everything about the being called out of the blue is wicked chaotic, doubly more so if the applicant is an international student!


----------



## KelseyMcGee (Mar 1, 2020)

A professor called me out of the blue too! I'm not an international student though. It was a good chat, but pretty quick--I was taken aback.


----------



## sguilford (Mar 1, 2020)

KelseyMcGee said:


> A professor called me out of the blue too! I'm not an international student though. It was a good chat, but pretty quick--I was taken aback.


That is really bizarre but it is their admissions process so they can do what they wish a ha ha! I just hope missing the calls doesn't mean I'm disqualified. I know for some programs if you dont respond to an interview request they discard your application. I hope this isnt like that. It is unfair but you never know! I just really wish I had at least gotten a voicemail so I knew what to look out for but alas, maybe it just wasnt urgent or necessary enough for them, but I'll try to look at it positivily. 🤞🏻


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2020)

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> I wouldn’t overthink it, like lots of people have said in this thread, interviews aren’t mandatory for getting in.



I can tell you categorically that interviews are NOT mandated for acceptance. (We interviewed an undergrad and MFA admissions faculty member this week)


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2020)

sguilford said:


> That is really bizarre but it is their admissions process so they can do what they wish a ha ha! I just hope missing the calls doesn't mean I'm disqualified. I know for some programs if you dont respond to an interview request they discard your application. I hope this isnt like that. It is unfair but you never know! I just really wish I had at least gotten a voicemail so I knew what to look out for but alas, maybe it just wasnt urgent or necessary enough for them, but I'll try to look at it positivily. 🤞🏻


No this is not at all the case. If they want to interview you it's because they want to know more about you and to talk to you.


----------



## CCCCCrest (Mar 1, 2020)

KelseyMcGee said:


> A professor called me out of the blue too! I'm not an international student though. It was a good chat, but pretty quick--I was taken aback.


Wish we both good luck 🤝


----------



## greenfurredturtle (Mar 1, 2020)

Still can't believe I got in! Took a shower yesterday and was imagining how I would do the pulp fiction dance if ever accepted. Finished the shower and got the email! Life is a box of chocolate I guess lol. I really thought I screwed up the interview. This thread helped me so much along the ride and I sincerely wish all of you the best of luck!


----------



## Saay01 (Mar 1, 2020)

I got in too!! As an international student I'm supposed to send the proof of ability to pay along with my passport. But I had a couple of questions about it. 

In the decision status PDF, they have mentioned that I have to show proof of funds for my entire education and living expenses but in SCA's page it says I have to show only for my first year. Does anyone know anything about this? I am going to contact SCA as well. 

Also, I'm relying on scholarships or financial aid as well but they haven't mentioned anything over there. Will I have to seperately ask about that as well?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2020)

greenfurredturtle said:


> Still can't believe I got in! Took a shower yesterday and was imagining how I would do the pulp fiction dance if ever accepted. Finished the shower and got the email! Life is a box of chocolate I guess lol. I really thought I screwed up the interview. This thread helped me so much along the ride and I sincerely wish all of you the best of luck!


Congrats! That's awesome! To get the USC badge for accepted students and access to the private USC forum see this link below:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2020)

Saay01 said:


> I got in too!!


Congrats! See above post for private USC forum and badge info.  That forum was super active last year thanks to @Septopus7 which is ironic since he ended up going to AFI.


----------



## Saay01 (Mar 1, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Congrats! See above post for private USC forum and badge info.  That forum was super active last year thanks to @Septopus7 which is ironic since he ended up going to AFI.



Thanks Chris! Will do that! 😊


----------



## mason14 (Mar 1, 2020)

congrats to all who got in!!
btw, is it typical that international students who didn't upload financial proof get notified first?
I'm an international student but i could see nothing in my inbox, keep scrolling!


----------



## greenfurredturtle (Mar 1, 2020)

Gotcha  Thanks a lot Chris!


----------



## charlottehuang (Mar 2, 2020)

Congratulation!
Just out of curiosity, I’m wondering whether everyone who got accepted was from film production department or other related department in college? Because my major was unrelated to filmmaking and at that time the professor who interviewed me said  she like my film but there will be an argument for I didn’t have many film experiences.


----------



## addik (Mar 2, 2020)

My course wasn't related to film per se, but it still had some film studies/film production electives that I could choose to take. Actually, my course allowed me to mix and match disciplines so that I could create my own curriculum (so I mixed communications, literature, and a bit of creative writing and socio-anthropology in mine)

And don't worry about the lack of filmmaking experiences. From what I gathered, faculty members are looking for those who have an eye for storytelling, so they're more concerned about your potential rather than what you are right now (and that's why you are going to film school, to be better and maximize your potential). I also think it could be an advantage not coming from an exclusively film background, as it means you can bring so much insight in to your stories (Bong Joon-ho is a Sociology graduate for example, which explains how politically-charged his films are). Hopefully it turns out well for you in the end!


----------



## charlottehuang (Mar 2, 2020)

addik said:


> My course wasn't related to film per se, but it still had some film studies/film production electives that I could choose to take. Actually, my course allowed me to mix and match disciplines so that I could create my own curriculum (so I mixed communications, literature, and a bit of creative writing and socio-anthropology in mine)
> 
> And don't worry about the lack of filmmaking experiences. From what I gathered, faculty members are looking for those who have an eye for storytelling, so they're more concerned about your potential rather than what you are right now (and that's why you are going to film school, to be better and maximize your potential). I also think it could be an advantage not coming from an exclusively film background, as it means you can bring so much insight in to your stories (Bong Joon-ho is a Sociology graduate for example, which explains how politically-charged his films are). Hopefully it turns out well for you in the end!


Thank you so much for your words! 😭


----------



## charlottehuang (Mar 2, 2020)

addik said:


> My course wasn't related to film per se, but it still had some film studies/film production electives that I could choose to take. Actually, my course allowed me to mix and match disciplines so that I could create my own curriculum (so I mixed communications, literature, and a bit of creative writing and socio-anthropology in mine)
> 
> And don't worry about the lack of filmmaking experiences. From what I gathered, faculty members are looking for those who have an eye for storytelling, so they're more concerned about your potential rather than what you are right now (and that's why you are going to film school, to be better and maximize your potential). I also think it could be an advantage not coming from an exclusively film background, as it means you can bring so much insight in to your stories (Bong Joon-ho is a Sociology graduate for example, which explains how politically-charged his films are). Hopefully it turns out well for you in the end!


I think we got the same interviewer ( I saw your previous comment) Is she professor Pope?


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 2, 2020)

OMGH OMGH I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didn’t get an email but I checked the portal and there was a notification with the letter!! AHHHHHH I am so so stoked and I cannot thank you all enough for the support throughout the entire process since day one! Would have never made it without you all and I am beyond excited to meet so many of you and work alongside such talented folks! To all of you who haven’t received anything yet, it will come! Stay positive 😊


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 2, 2020)

I just checked the portal and I found my welcome letter posted. I'm in, guys. I could cry right now. 😭

Pertinent Info:

I'm a domestic student.
Did not receive an email yet. Just checked Decisions Status in youSC.
The admission letter itself looks like it's from the Graduate School in general, not SCA.
The PDF letter is dated Feb. 29 but didn't show up in my inbox until Mar. 2.
It's contingent upon me finishing my BA this May (fingers crossed lol).
My undergrad major is Creative Writing but I took a lot of film courses (used to be a Film major).
Submitted app Nov. 15.
I was interviewed on Jan. 6.
No info about financial aid just yet.
After filling out the Statement of Intent (whether you plan to enroll or not) you will receive a USC Net ID within a day or two, where you can set up an email account and access online resources, register for orientation, etc.
I hope we see more and more good news rolling through this forum over the next couple of weeks. Stay strong, my fellow storytellers.


----------



## afilmcionado (Mar 2, 2020)

I got in!! Thanks for the tip guys, didn't get anything in my email, so I created an account on youSC and logged in and saw my letter

I'm an international student who's currently finishing my undergrad in a college in the US so I don't know if I count as international or domestic.

Edit: never mind, my letter specifically says I am an international student.


----------



## addik (Mar 2, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> I think we got the same interviewer ( I saw your previous comment) Is she professor Pope?



Yep, she was the one who interviewed me!



afilmcionado said:


> I got in!! Thanks for the tip guys, didn't get anything in my email, so I created an account on youSC and logged in and saw my letter
> 
> I'm an international student who's currently finishing my undergrad in a college in the US so I don't know if I count as international or domestic.



Did you get a letter of acceptance or a letter of academic eligibility?

I think you technically count as an international student, but since you're already in the US, you don't need to apply for another visa which means you probably don't need to go through what the rest of us have to go through (sending in financial docs before getting a formal offer of acceptance). 

Oh and congrats to everyone who just found out!


----------



## bounceback (Mar 2, 2020)

I have SO MUCH anxiety rn. Just wondering, do people get rejected after interviews?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 2, 2020)

bounceback said:


> I have SO MUCH anxiety rn. Just wondering, do people get rejected after interviews?


Not common. Normally it's an eventual admission or waitlist at the very least, which in the Fall is a guaranteed spot in the Spring cohort if you don't get moved up off the list for that Fall.


----------



## sguilford (Mar 2, 2020)

I don't have anything yet in my email or portal but fingers crossed everyone!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 2, 2020)

So what team do we have so far?😎
Two domestic applicants, one from Beijing, one from India, one from Milan, one from Ukraine. Who else guys? Where are you from?

congrats to everyone who were accepted today!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> OMGH OMGH I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didn’t get an email but I checked the portal and there was a notification with the letter!! AHHHHHH I am so so stoked and I cannot thank you all enough for the support throughout the entire process since day one! Would have never made it without you all and I am beyond excited to meet so many of you and work alongside such talented folks! To all of you who haven’t received anything yet, it will come! Stay positive 😊





truffleshuffle said:


> I just checked the portal and I found my welcome letter posted. I'm in, guys. I could cry right now. 😭
> 
> Pertinent Info:
> 
> ...





afilmcionado said:


> I got in!! Thanks for the tip guys, didn't get anything in my email, so I created an account on youSC and logged in and saw my letter
> 
> I'm an international student who's currently finishing my undergrad in a college in the US so I don't know if I count as international or domestic.
> 
> Edit: never mind, my letter specifically says I am an international student.


Congrats everyone!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Congrats everyone!


Oh and if you were already a Supporting Member you should have the badge and USC forum access now.  If you don't have it and want it let me know.


----------



## wendy_ (Mar 2, 2020)

I got IN! no email but letter updated in the camel link. Congrats to everyone and maybe see you there?
I’ll add my info later today and I’m an international student
btw I really loooooove this thread. Helped me so much.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 2, 2020)

wendy_ said:


> I got IN! no email but letter updated in the camel link. Congrats to everyone and maybe see you there?
> I’ll add my info later today and I’m an international student
> btw I really loooooove this thread. Helped me so much.


Congrats! Difficult to believe that we’ll all meet


----------



## addik (Mar 2, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> So what team do we have so far?😎
> Two domestic applicants, one from Beijing, one from India, one from Milan, one from Ukraine. Who else guys? Where are you from?
> 
> congrats to everyone who were accepted today!



Reporting in from the Philippines! 

It looks like the international students roster will be coming from all sorts of places next sem!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2020)

wendy_ said:


> I got IN! no email but letter updated in the camel link. Congrats to everyone and maybe see you there?
> I’ll add my info later today and I’m an international student
> btw I really loooooove this thread. Helped me so much.


Congrats! Since you were a Supporting Member I gave you the USC badge for the private USC forum access.


----------



## jorge92 (Mar 2, 2020)

Domestic student here... no decision yet 😔 Congrats to everyone who’s in!!!


----------



## BazookaB (Mar 2, 2020)

Congratulations to everyone who made it so far! Fingers crossed for the folks still waiting patiently, I'm sure everything will work out for the best ❤


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2020)

jorge92 said:


> Domestic student here... no decision yet 😔 Congrats to everyone who’s in!!!


Supposedly they should be rolling all week.

I could be wrong (and @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty please correct me if I am) but it's my understanding that since there are a while bunch of different faculty members accessing applications they all finish making their recommendations at different times... And then it is up to a whole different department to actually make the final decision which may explain why it's not all at once.


----------



## CCCCCrest (Mar 2, 2020)

I’m trying to find the pattern during the anxious waiting and it seems that the notifications update everyday at PST midnight since the first day?


----------



## green-scarf (Mar 2, 2020)

I believe they are rolling decisions but the people who have gotten in were all interviewed at different times (from the beginning of January to the end I believe) so I don’t think when you were interviewed seems to correspond with when your decision will come out


----------



## sguilford (Mar 2, 2020)

CCCCCrest said:


> I’m trying to find the pattern during the anxious waiting and it seems that the notifications update everyday at PST midnight since the first day?


That would make sense because I went to bed last night like 20 minutes before then and when I woke up I saw someone had posted about a decisions at like 12:45 PST.



sa96 said:


> I believe they are rolling decisions but the people who have gotten in were all interviewed at different times (from the beginning of January to the end I believe) so I don’t think when you were interviewed seems to correspond with when your decision will come out



Do you think what date you submit your application matters? No, right? I waited till like the last 5 minutes though before I submitted. Can't submit perfection but you can try to get as close to it as possible! 🤣


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Mar 2, 2020)

sguilford said:


> Do you think what date you submit your application matters? No, right? I waited till like the last 5 minutes though before I submitted. Can't submit perfection but you can try to get as close to it as possible! 🤣


I don't think so. @truffleshuffle said that they submitted on the 15th (when it was due, right?) so I'm thinking it's a little random and it might depend on the professor who interviewed you and when they forwarded their recommendations. Not sure though. 

Congratulations to everyone who has gotten in so far!! It's exciting that results are finally coming through!


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 2, 2020)

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> I don't think so. @truffleshuffle said that they submitted on the 15th (when it was due, right?) so I'm thinking it's a little random and it might depend on the professor who interviewed you and when they forwarded their recommendations. Not sure though.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who has gotten in so far!! It's exciting that results are finally coming through!


Yea I think you’re right. I submitted my application on the 15th of November and I was interviewed on the 31st of Jan so quite late compared to the first few people who got their notifications in early-Jan.
I’m just wondering when I’ll get the official email to check the portal because if it wasn’t for this forum, I’d still be unaware of my acceptance 🧐 so once again, very grateful for all of you 😅


----------



## wendy_ (Mar 2, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> I just checked the portal and I found my welcome letter posted. I'm in, guys. I could cry right now. 😭
> 
> Pertinent Info:
> 
> ...


Did you pay the deposit? I filled out the form and nothing appeared. Does that mean we wait until they inform us to pay?

Edit: never mind I received the payment link now lol


----------



## crashpad311 (Mar 2, 2020)

Congrats everyone! Just got accepted! Been a long time lurker so figured I'd jump in. I owe it to this group because I checked the YouSC portal to find out!

Anyone still waiting on/interviewing at other schools and, if so, how are you handling?


----------



## stargirlmars (Mar 2, 2020)

Congrats, everyone! We did it!

I'm new to this so bear with me--I'm a bit slow on how these forums work. I just saw my decision letter today, but they sent it on Feb. 29. If I had gotten a scholarship, would they have notified me in the acceptance letter or will they notify me at a later date? Also, does anyone know when financial aid decisions will be released? And could anyone provide me tips on how to pay for tuition? I'm freaking out about this $65,000/year price tag.


----------



## CCCCCrest (Mar 2, 2020)

addik said:


> This is crazy to me. The professor was willing to spend on international calling fees just to interview you out of the blue? It just seems crazy unnecessary to me, not to mention them maybe calling you at a very inconvenient time (especially if you're in a different timezone altogether).
> 
> Also @itsnotbeinggreen put it best, everything about the being called out of the blue is wicked chaotic, doubly more so if the applicant is an international student!



Yes I think so too. The first thing the professor asked me was “what time is it”😂


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 2, 2020)

wendy_ said:


> Did you pay the deposit? I filled out the form and nothing appeared. Does that mean we wait until they inform us to pay?
> 
> Edit: never mind I received the payment link now lol


Keep in mind there are 2 different levels of acceptance. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong.)

*USC Graduate School Statement of Intent:* that you reach through the link underneath your admissions letter in YouSC. You are encouraged to accept this *whether you intend to enroll at USC or not (words of admission letter)*.
Submitting this appears non-binding and kicks off the process to generate your *USC NetID*, which will populate in the system after 1 or 2 business days. At that point you can go to this link and activate your USC NetID, which gives you access to online tools and creates your USC e-mail.

*USC SCA Intent to Enroll and $500 Deposit:* This is the link in the email sent directly from SCA which requires the $500 deposit. You have until April 15, 2020 to do this.
Sorry to spam this thread with post-admission logistics, but I'm just hoping newly admitted folks understand the difference (basically that forking out $500 isn't absolutely necessary just yet).


----------



## addik (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you for that @truffleshuffle, I'm still in the process of filing financial documents and family members are helping me to reach the minimum required funds so I can get my acceptance letter and I-20 (and start looking for organizations to help fund my studies,) so I didn't have an idea what the next steps were once I do get it. 

At least the deposit isn't that high, and we have plenty of time to put that in


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 2, 2020)

stargirlmars said:


> Congrats, everyone! We did it!
> 
> I'm new to this so bear with me--I'm a bit slow on how these forums work. I just saw my decision letter today, but they sent it on Feb. 29. If I had gotten a scholarship, would they have notified me in the acceptance letter or will they notify me at a later date? Also, does anyone know when financial aid decisions will be released? And could anyone provide me tips on how to pay for tuition? I'm freaking out about this $65,000/year price tag.


Financial aid (incl. scholarships) info comes out separately a couple weeks later if I recall from previous years' threads. Regarding paying for tuition, if you are a U.S. citizen then you can always fall back on Grad PLUS loans, but I'm sure the Financial Aid Office can help you out with more info there.


----------



## afilmcionado (Mar 2, 2020)

I don't think I've seen anything that says the Statement of Intent is non-binding, and given the language on the form, I would assume it's binding. The deadline for both the Statement of Intent and deposit is the same (April 15), so I don't think there's any urgency in declaring the Statement of Intent.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 2, 2020)

afilmcionado said:


> I don't think I've seen anything that says the Statement of Intent is non-binding, and given the language on the form, I would assume it's binding. The deadline for both the Statement of Intent and deposit is the same (April 15), so I don't think there's any urgency in declaring the Statement of Intent.


It's actually in the PDF admissions letter itself:
​"Please submit the Statement of Intent: Graduate Studies form *whether or not you decide to enroll* at USC. Certifying your USC enrollment will allow you to create your university email account, register for Graduate Student Orientation, and access your USC records."​
It's your prerogative to wait and see of course, but I'd be worried that you might possibly miss out on some key correspondence. If I get anything important in my USC email I'll be sure to let people here know in case they've been holding out on submitting the statement of intent.


----------



## greenfurredturtle (Mar 2, 2020)

addik said:


> Thank you for that @truffleshuffle, I'm still in the process of filing financial documents and family members are helping me to reach the minimum required funds so I can get my acceptance letter and I-20 (and start looking for organizations to help fund my studies,) so I didn't have an idea what the next steps were once I do get it.
> 
> At least the deposit isn't that high, and we have plenty of time to put that in


Hey addik, I'm kinda doing the same thing. Do you know for the visa, is it that we need to prove sufficient savings for one year's fees or for the whole program (I know for acceptance letter it's just one year's but I'm not sure about the visa)? I'm kinda confused here because I hear different things about it. Also have emailed SCA. 

Btw, this is kinda irrelevant but does anyone know how to change your username in this forum? 😅


----------



## addik (Mar 2, 2020)

greenfurredturtle said:


> Hey addik, I'm kinda doing the same thing. Do you know for the visa, is it that we need to prove sufficient savings for one year's fees or for the whole program (I know for acceptance letter it's just one year's but I'm not sure about the visa)? I'm kinda confused here because I hear different things about it. Also have emailed SCA.
> 
> Btw, this is kinda irrelevant but does anyone know how to change your username in this forum? 😅



Obviously, it's safer if you are able to prove sufficient savings for the entire program, but from what I remember, one year should be enough, as long as you are able to prove that you can or will get a steady source of income from somewhere once the one year has passed.

Although practically, as long as you have an I-20 that the school issued, it should mean that you are financially okay, and it's up to the consular officer assigned to your case to investigate further.

Edit: Just confirmed that you only need proof you can cover the expenses incurred in your first year + proof you will eventually have money/funds to support the rest of your studies.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2020)

greenfurredturtle said:


> Btw, this is kinda irrelevant but does anyone know how to change your username in this forum? 😅


Send me a PM


----------



## stargirlmars (Mar 2, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Financial aid (incl. scholarships) info comes out separately a couple weeks later if I recall from previous years' threads. Regarding paying for tuition, if you are a U.S. citizen then you can always fall back on Grad PLUS loans, but I'm sure the Financial Aid Office can help you out with more info there.


Thank you for taking the time to answer my question! I can sleep a little easier tonight. This is my dream school and I haven't really been able to enjoy the moment because I'm so concerned about how to pay for it.


----------



## JADEL (Mar 2, 2020)

An international student here, still waiting for the decision... and what I want to say is... Congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## CCCCCrest (Mar 3, 2020)

It’s a new day in PST, does anyone receive more news?


----------



## JADEL (Mar 3, 2020)

CCCCCrest said:


> It’s a new day in PST, does anyone receive more news?


I've checked my yousc many times and nothing was there. 😔


----------



## vidakovicivan (Mar 3, 2020)

Same situation here. Nothing new


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 3, 2020)

Did some digging around and found a link for Admitted Students Day, which is on April 3, 2020. Gotta RSVP by April 1, 2020. You do NOT have to submit the Statement of Intent in order to attend, and can use that experience to help decide whether to take the plunge or not!


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 3, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Did some digging around and found a link for Admitted Students Day, which is on April 3, 2020. Gotta RSVP by April 1, 2020. You do NOT have to submit the Statement of Intent in order to attend, and can use that experience to help decide whether to take the plunge or not!


I’m really thinking about attending the event in April. I am still waiting to hear back from a few other universities but USC is definitely high on my list and I think this event can be a great opportunity to meet some of the faculty and future classmates. Anyone else thinking about attending?
I’m an international student and I’d be flying from Italy but I’ve talked with a few former students and they all highly recommended it.


----------



## addik (Mar 3, 2020)

I'd love to go, but yeah, the Philippines is far from LA and airfare is going to be expensive! Plus, I might take on a few extra projects to begin saving up for my stay in LA (though I would only earn pennies if converted to USD).


----------



## sguilford (Mar 3, 2020)

vidakovicivan said:


> Same situation here. Nothing new


Same.


----------



## hailee (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi, first time posting, but does anybody know if there really are more acceptance decisions to come, or if all the admitted students for 2020 have already been notified?


----------



## sguilford (Mar 3, 2020)

hailee said:


> Hi, first time posting, but does anybody know if there really are more acceptance decisions to come, or if all the admitted students for 2020 have already been notified?


As past years show, pretty sure they'll roll out over the next two weeks. People get notified at different times. Supposedly rejections come out in like mid-March and waitlists usually come out some time before then. But obviously there's probably some exceptions. Also, dont get discouraged yet because even though a lot of people have seen their acceptance in the youSC portal, there are people with acceptances in their portal who haven't been officially emailed about it. So we're still very early!


----------



## Saay01 (Mar 3, 2020)

addik said:


> Obviously, it's safer if you are able to prove sufficient savings for the entire program, but from what I remember, one year should be enough, as long as you are able to prove that you can or will get a steady source of income from somewhere once the one year has passed.
> 
> Although practically, as long as you have an I-20 that the school issued, it should mean that you are financially okay, and it's up to the consular officer assigned to your case to investigate further.
> 
> Edit: Just confirmed that you only need proof you can cover the expenses incurred in your first year + proof you will eventually have money/funds to support the rest of your studies.



Thank you for this info. I was worried about his too. Do you know if international students get good financial aid from USC? And when will we get to know? I had submitted the essays along with my slideroom application. Apart from that, I hadn't applied seperately. Since I'm also working towards sorting my funds financial aid from USC would be a great help.


----------



## Saay01 (Mar 3, 2020)

I also received a mail from USC School of Cinematic Arts that I need to submit my financial documents before 23 March 2020. I suppose that's the deadline to book your place. Not sure if it's the same for domestic students.


----------



## addik (Mar 3, 2020)

Saay01 said:


> Thank you for this info. I was worried about his too. Do you know if international students get good financial aid from USC? And when will we get to know? I had submitted the essays along with my slideroom application. Apart from that, I hadn't applied seperately. Since I'm also working towards sorting my funds financial aid from USC would be a great help.



I heard that our choices for financial aid/scholarships are more limited than domestic students, sadly. That said, there might be external organizations willing to help fund our studies through scholarships and grants, so I'm currently on the look out for those!

Also, I should be asleep now, but I got an email from USC SCA and had a heart attack because of this:







I also did apply for Screenwriting last year so that might be the reason for the typo lol.


----------



## Saay01 (Mar 3, 2020)

addik said:


> I heard that our choices for financial aid/scholarships are more limited than domestic students, sadly. That said, there might be external organizations willing to help fund our studies through scholarships and grants, so I'm currently on the look out for those!
> 
> Also, I should be asleep now, but I got an email from USC SCA and had a heart attack because of this:
> View attachment 1653View attachment 1652
> ...



I had searched for a few scholarships but unfortunately there weren't any for Indian students. But I'll keep on looking. I might just get lucky. If it's not too much, do you know any such scholarships? 

I got the typo as well. I got a mini heart attack and was anxiously typing a reply back when I got the corrected mail. Hahah!


----------



## addik (Mar 3, 2020)

I know a few but I'm still looking as well! 

There is one scholarship available here that caters to American-Indian students which you might be eligible for? Search for "Gary Cooper" USC Cinematic Arts | Financial Aid & Scholarships

And there's also the APAA Scholarships for Asians studying in USC!





						USC Alumni Association |   APAA Scholarships
					






					alumni.usc.edu


----------



## afilmcionado (Mar 3, 2020)

Saay01 said:


> I also received a mail from USC School of Cinematic Arts that I need to submit my financial documents before 23 March 2020. I suppose that's the deadline to book your place. Not sure if it's the same for domestic students.



Are you referring to a physical piece of mail or email? I'm just curious because I haven't seen this deadline in my correspondence.


----------



## Saay01 (Mar 3, 2020)

addik said:


> I know a few but I'm still looking as well!
> 
> There is one scholarship available here that caters to American-Indian students which you might be eligible for? Search for "Gary Cooper" USC Cinematic Arts | Financial Aid & Scholarships
> 
> ...



Oh thanks a lot! I will take a look. Do you know about the Asian Cultural Counsil? That might be helpful for you also, I think.


----------



## Saay01 (Mar 3, 2020)

afilmcionado said:


> Are you referring to a physical piece of mail or email? I'm just curious because I haven't seen this deadline in my correspondence.



I got an email. It was from USC school of cinematic arts and signed by Susan Park.


----------



## crashpad311 (Mar 3, 2020)

Saay01 said:


> I got an email. It was from USC school of cinematic arts and signed by Susan Park.


These proof of funds are for international students, right? I haven't received anything like that (I think...).


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 3, 2020)

crashpad311 said:


> These proof of funds are for international students, right? I haven't received anything like that (I think...).


pretty sure that it’s only for international applicants


----------



## Lillianlyu (Mar 3, 2020)

Waiting anxiously here... guys, did the professor(mine is professor Pope) who interviewed you tell you to email her personally when the result comes out either you get admitted or not? Maybe this gives me a false hope but I haven’t received any results yet either email or portal, I’m an international student and I’m gradually losing hope lol.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 3, 2020)

Lillianlyu said:


> Waiting anxiously here... guys, did the professor(mine is professor Pope) who interviewed you tell you to email her personally when the result comes out either you get admitted or not? Maybe this gives me a false hope but I haven’t received any results yet either email or portal, I’m an international student and I’m gradually losing hope lol.


Professor I talked to (professor Frasconi) said that I can contact him via email just to make an appointment for another quick Skype talk if I’ll have any questions. I did not use this option.
Personally I think that there is no point in contacting professor regarding the decisions because I think that everyone already sent their recommendations for people who review applications on a different stage somewhere within the huge structure of graduate office of admission.
Hope should not be fading yet. It’s only a few days passed since the first decisions were published. I guess they should keep rolling out at least by the end of this week. Next step is notifying those who were waitlisted later in a week or so.


----------



## Lillianlyu (Mar 3, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Professor I talked to (professor Frasconi) said that I can contact him via email just to make an appointment for another quick Skype talk if I’ll have any questions. I did not use this option.
> Personally I think that there is no point in contacting professor regarding the decisions because I think that everyone already sent their recommendations for people who review applications on a different stage somewhere within the huge structure of graduate office of admission.
> Hope should not be fading yet. It’s only a few days passed since the first decisions were published. I guess they should keep rolling out at least by the end of this week. Next step is notifying those who were waitlisted later in a week or so.


Thanks! It's really comforting so let's keep waiting and hope for the best! 😝


----------



## addik (Mar 3, 2020)

Lillianlyu said:


> Waiting anxiously here... guys, did the professor(mine is professor Pope) who interviewed you tell you to email her personally when the result comes out either you get admitted or not? Maybe this gives me a false hope but I haven’t received any results yet either email or portal, I’m an international student and I’m gradually losing hope lol.



Hi there! I was also interviewed by the same faculty member and she told me the same thing. Don't worry about the results for now, maybe not all acceptances have been emailed and there's always the waitlist (which is a guaranteed admission for the Spring term anyway). Hopefully you get a positive response soon!


----------



## bounceback (Mar 3, 2020)

Did any US students receive an actually acceptance email yet?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 3, 2020)

bounceback said:


> Did any US students receive an actually acceptance email yet?


Here was the timeline for me, a domestic student:

On Mar 2, 12:35 AM PST I checked YouSC portal on my own and found a general Graduate School Admissions letter. The letter itself was dated February 29, 2020, but it was definitely not posted to my portal until after midnight Mar. 2.
On Mar 2, 12:41 PM PST I received an email from SCA saying I was admitted to the Fall 2020 class.
On Mar 3, 1:56 AM PST I received an email from USC telling me to check my portal saying my decision was available online (which I'd already done on Mar. 2).


----------



## greenfurredturtle (Mar 3, 2020)

addik said:


> Obviously, it's safer if you are able to prove sufficient savings for the entire program, but from what I remember, one year should be enough, as long as you are able to prove that you can or will get a steady source of income from somewhere once the one year has passed.
> 
> Although practically, as long as you have an I-20 that the school issued, it should mean that you are financially okay, and it's up to the consular officer assigned to your case to investigate further.
> 
> Edit: Just confirmed that you only need proof you can cover the expenses incurred in your first year + proof you will eventually have money/funds to support the rest of your studies.


Perfect. Thank you sooo much!


----------



## charlottehuang (Mar 3, 2020)

addik said:


> Hi there! I was also interviewed by the same faculty member and she told me the same thing. Don't worry about the results for now, maybe not all acceptances have been emailed and there's always the waitlist (which is a guaranteed admission for the Spring term anyway). Hopefully you get a positive response soon!


Does that mean the interviewer also doesn’t know the result of our admission, so we need to contact her as result comes out? (She told me to contact her at that time but I didn’t really get her at the moment cause I was too nervous haha)


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 3, 2020)

Hey guys. Anyone know what kind of invitation do international applicants and their spouses receive after submitting passports? I’m wondering how big are chances of my wife to receive visa in our situation where we just married because it might look like we married only for her to improve our chances to move to LA with me.
Do we both receive some kind of invitation for university?


----------



## iris_1014 (Mar 3, 2020)

Lillianlyu said:


> Waiting anxiously here... guys, did the professor(mine is professor Pope) who interviewed you tell you to email her personally when the result comes out either you get admitted or not? Maybe this gives me a false hope but I haven’t received any results yet either email or portal, I’m an international student and I’m gradually losing hope lol.



Was told the same thing by professor Pope, and also anxiously waiting for the results.


----------



## addik (Mar 3, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Does that mean the interviewer also doesn’t know the result of our admission, so we need to contact her as result comes out? (She told me to contact her at that time but I didn’t really get her at the moment cause I was too nervous haha)



Based on my conversation with Amanda, I had the impression (or she might have even explicitly stated) that there is another panel making the final decisions on admissions and that she was just making notes for that panel to go over. So in that case, I don't think our interviewers know the final outcome of the results.



OzymandiasVII said:


> Hey guys. Anyone know what kind of invitation do international applicants and their spouses receive after submitting passports? I’m wondering how big are chances of my wife to receive visa in our situation where we just married because it might look like we married only for her to improve our chances to move to LA with me.
> Do we both receive some kind of invitation for university?



Hey! Once you've submitted your financial documents and passport, USC will work on processing your I-20 which you will present to your consular officer in the embassy. This will serve as proof that you have been accepted to a legitimate program/university in the US.

I'm not sure how the visa application goes for dependents (aka your wife), but as long as you get to prove that you, yourself, are going to the US for legitimate reasons, you and your wife should be granted visas. It's just a coincidence that you got married on the same week you found out about going to USC (though if you are really worried about it, you can bring a document--anything from reservation to church/hotel/reception that is dated from way back during your planning to your wedding, just to prove to the consular officer that it's just a coincidence lol. But chances are, you won't be asked too much on it).


----------



## Lillianlyu (Mar 3, 2020)

addik said:


> Hi there! I was also interviewed by the same faculty member and she told me the same thing. Don't worry about the results for now, maybe not all acceptances have been emailed and there's always the waitlist (which is a guaranteed admission for the Spring term anyway). Hopefully you get a positive response soon!


Thanks! It looks like the first dispatch of the admission letters have been sent out, we can wait for more next waves.



iris_1014 said:


> Was told the same thing by professor Pope, and also anxiously waiting for the results.


I guess she's curious about how many the pupils she chose get in


----------



## bounceback (Mar 3, 2020)

How many professors participate in the interviews?? And how many students do they interview? I haven’t heard of anyone getting the same professor as me 🤔


----------



## CCCCCrest (Mar 3, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Here was the timeline for me, a domestic student:
> 
> On Mar 2, 12:35 AM PST I checked YouSC portal on my own and found a general Graduate School Admissions letter. The letter itself was dated February 29, 2020, but it was definitely not posted to my portal until after midnight Mar. 2.
> On Mar 2, 12:41 PM PST I received an email from SCA saying I was admitted to the Fall 2020 class.
> On Mar 3, 1:56 AM PST I received an email from USC telling me to check my portal saying my decision was available online (which I'd already done on Mar. 2).


Thanks a lot! That’s really helpful information.


----------



## CCCCCrest (Mar 4, 2020)

Another new day, still nothing


----------



## JADEL (Mar 4, 2020)

Nothing yet... I guess I have to wait till tomorrow or the day after 😩


----------



## sguilford (Mar 4, 2020)

Same for me! Nothing.


----------



## CrispyMerola (Mar 4, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I received an email at 7:02 P.M. EST from Susan Park informing me that I've been waitlisted for the Fall, and that if I don't get in then I will be guaranteed Spring admission.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 4, 2020)

I got waitlisted as well!


----------



## CrispyMerola (Mar 4, 2020)

The other day, I had this weird epiphany that I should just lock myself in a room for a year and write a bunch of screenplays, which I could submit to screenwriting competitions (and then hopefully pivot into directing at some point). Part of me is scared to leave my family and S.O. behind for three years on an expensive whim when I could just stay at home and become better at writing for free without leaving anyone. I'm not sure how I feel about being waitlisted. It's definitely an honor, I'm just not sure what to do. I'm not sure what the honest decision is. I know what the daring and brave decision is, but not the authentic one.


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Mar 4, 2020)

I got waitlisted!!! Actually so happy 😁


----------



## green-scarf (Mar 4, 2020)

CrispyMerola said:


> The other day, I had this weird epiphany that I should just lock myself in a room for a year and write a bunch of screenplays, which I could submit to screenwriting competitions (and then hopefully pivot into directing at some point). Part of me is scared to leave my family and S.O. behind for three years on an expensive whim when I could just stay at home and become better at writing for free without leaving anyone. I'm not sure how I feel about being waitlisted. It's definitely an honor, I'm just not sure what to do. I'm not sure what the honest decision is. I know what the daring and brave decision is, but not the authentic one.


I just got waitlisted as well and feel the *exact* same way! You’re definitely not alone with that feeling. Also just wanted to thank everyone in the forum these last couple of weeks, you’re the reason I am still sane!


----------



## iris_1014 (Mar 4, 2020)

Just got waitlisted also !!


----------



## PaigeL (Mar 4, 2020)

Got waitlisted as well!
Though I have a quick question:
If I accept the position, I will have to hand in all those financial documents by April 15, or it’ll be the pre-spring semester thing?

Thanks guys! And congrats to all


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 4, 2020)

CrispyMerola said:


> The other day, I had this weird epiphany that I should just lock myself in a room for a year and write a bunch of screenplays, which I could submit to screenwriting competitions (and then hopefully pivot into directing at some point). Part of me is scared to leave my family and S.O. behind for three years on an expensive whim when I could just stay at home and become better at writing for free without leaving anyone. I'm not sure how I feel about being waitlisted. It's definitely an honor, I'm just not sure what to do. I'm not sure what the honest decision is. I know what the daring and brave decision is, but not the authentic one.


This is obviously an intensely personal decision for you and you alone, so take this with a grain of salt. But if your future self were to look back, which choice would bring you more regret? What kind of storyteller and filmmaker would you be after 3 years at home versus 3 years at SCA? I'm obviously horribly biased seeing as how I framed the question, but I think introducing the idea of an authentic choice here as something separate to be discovered is a bit of a red herring. Both parts of you are authentic. The yearning to heed the call to adventure is real, and so is the fear and reluctance to cross the threshold into the unknown (to steal the Hero's Journey model from Joseph Campbell). My personal opinion? You will grow as a storyteller and collaborator in much greater (and painful?) ways at a place like USC/UCLA/NYU/etc. than you would trying to sharpen your tools on your own. Not saying it can't be done, because obviously so many successful filmmakers do just that without film school, but the faculty mentorship and wisdom rooted in actual experience, the wealth of resources, the ambitious collaborators, and the lifelong connections that a place like SCA provides is potentially worth far more than whatever debt you might incur after 3 years.


----------



## addik (Mar 4, 2020)

And just to add to what truffleshuffle said, I think deciding to do filmmaking is honestly already an authentic and daring choice. Imagine, we have to spend as much time in our studies and practices as doctors and lawyers, our workload is just as punishing or even more punishing than theirs, and we don't get to earn as much as they do (and it's doubly worse in my country). To say "I'll tough it up and go do it anyway" means it's already an authentic and daring choice--and it's just a matter of choosing how to get there (with USC or film school in general being an option)

Anyway, congrats to everyone who got waitlisted! If we all end up in USC, I hope we get to see each other (and be anxious for a different thing outside of film school applications!)


----------



## Lillianlyu (Mar 4, 2020)

Guys!! Thank you all for your accompany and not letting me give up my hope! I got waitlisted 4PM PST as well! I'm so thrilled, actually I was very disappointed not receiving any news, but later I checked my email again and find it is in my junk box lamo, I was so excited and my grandma said she hasn't threw away the bin yet, better look for it! Hahahahah anyway it is still a great honor for me! Congratulations to all the fellows who got in and waitlisted! I'm sure we'll all have a good result!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 4, 2020)

Congrats and be sure to update or add your Applications to the tracker. 

Check save as update so it goes to the top.


----------



## sguilford (Mar 4, 2020)

I WAS WAITLISTED. THIS DOESNT FEEL REAL. I HAVENT EVEN PROCESSED IT. I GOT THE EMAIL IN BETWEEN MEETINGS AND THINGS I HAVE TO DO SO I DON'T EVEN HAVE TIME TO PROCESS THEM RIGHT NOW BUT WHEN I GO HOME... Bruh. Imma explode.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 4, 2020)

It's waitlisted day apparently. l wonder if that means that all the straight up acceptances are done going out.


----------



## JADEL (Mar 4, 2020)

Still nothing, I think I'm done, but congratulations everyone!!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 4, 2020)

Chris W said:


> It's waitlisted day apparently. l wonder if that means that all the straight up acceptances are done going out.


Well someone else posted that they send more acceptances after waitlists so...

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## sguilford (Mar 4, 2020)

Chris W said:


> It's waitlisted day apparently. l wonder if that means that all the straight up acceptances are done going out.


I would imagine there'd be exceptions and there are still more acceptances.

Also, I didnt get anything in my portal, only an email. So I wasted a lot of time refreshing that portal. 🤣


----------



## CrispyMerola (Mar 4, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> This is obviously an intensely personal decision for you and you alone, so take this with a grain of salt. But if your future self were to look back, which choice would bring you more regret? What kind of storyteller and filmmaker would you be after 3 years at home versus 3 years at SCA? I'm obviously horribly biased seeing as how I framed the question, but I think introducing the idea of an authentic choice here as something separate to be discovered is a bit of a red herring. Both parts of you are authentic. The yearning to heed the call to adventure is real, and so is the fear and reluctance to cross the threshold into the unknown (to steal the Hero's Journey model from Joseph Campbell). My personal opinion? You will grow as a storyteller and collaborator in much greater (and painful?) ways at a place like USC/UCLA/NYU/etc. than you would trying to sharpen your tools on your own. Not saying it can't be done, because obviously so many successful filmmakers do just that without film school, but the faculty mentorship and wisdom rooted in actual experience, the wealth of resources, the ambitious collaborators, and the lifelong connections that a place like SCA provides is potentially worth far more than whatever debt you might incur after 3 years.





addik said:


> And just to add to what truffleshuffle said, I think deciding to do filmmaking is honestly already an authentic and daring choice. Imagine, we have to spend as much time in our studies and practices as doctors and lawyers, our workload is just as punishing or even more punishing than theirs, and we don't get to earn as much as they do (and it's doubly worse in my country). To say "I'll tough it up and go do it anyway" means it's already an authentic and daring choice--and it's just a matter of choosing how to get there (with USC or film school in general being an option)
> 
> Anyway, congrats to everyone who got waitlisted! If we all end up in USC, I hope we get to see each other (and be anxious for a different thing outside of film school applications!)



Thank you both for this. It certainly does feel like a crossing the threshold moment, and there is a tension between equally honest parts of myself. I think I'm afraid of taking the risk and not measuring up, of being lonely and out of ideas, of having sacrificed only to discover that I didn't have the strength to succeed. I'm sure this fear is universal, so I'd do well to face it and take the plunge. Compulsively checking these forums will always be an era of my life, and I thank you both as well as everyone here for brightening up these anxious days.


----------



## green-scarf (Mar 4, 2020)

CrispyMerola said:


> Thank you both for this. It certainly does feel like a crossing the threshold moment, and there is a tension between equally honest parts of myself. I think I'm afraid of taking the risk and not measuring up, of being lonely and out of ideas, of having sacrificed only to discover that I didn't have the strength to succeed. I'm sure this fear is universal, so I'd do well to face it and take the plunge. Compulsively checking these forums will always be an era of my life, and I thank you both as well as everyone here for brightening up these anxious days.


Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts. You beautifully articulated what I have been feeling but couldn’t put into words. Reading your thoughts as well as @truffleshuffle and @addik’s responses reminded me that I’m not alone. Best of luck to you and everyone else ☺️


----------



## addik (Mar 4, 2020)

No problem, guys!

If anything, I feel the same way too--the anxiety of not measuring up to success and to the expectations of my loved ones, the fear of hundreds of thousands of dollars thrown away. There's so much to lose when I say yes to this offer--time and effort that I could have spent elsewhere or in actually building my career here in my country.

Then I look in to the other side of the coin and I see an opportunity to be greater--far greater than I ever thought I could be. I see the opportunity to learn from people who have made an impact in the industry, and to be able hopefully collaborate with them. I could grow in ways I thought I could never, and maybe--just maybe--I can make an impact in the industry especially when it comes to pushing for Asian representation in the field. Then, yes, I get excited and I shake off the anxiety.

It's certainly a "high risk, high reward" thing, but I guess personally, I'd rather have that than live a life in a bubble of a comfort zone (which I also tried for many years, and it's soul-sucking).

(Also, listening to Frozen 2's "Into the Unknown" while writing this just fits so perfectly!)


----------



## CCCCCrest (Mar 4, 2020)

Still nothing, seems this year's admission process is faster than the past years.


----------



## JADEL (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm losing hope now 😢 Can't believe I will be rejected...


----------



## vidakovicivan (Mar 4, 2020)

Nothing for me neither. Not a good sign...


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 4, 2020)

Just to keep things in perspective here, last year's cycle (Fall 2019) acceptances were sent out from 2/15 - 3/11. Then 3/19 is when they started sending out rejection notifications. We are only 3 days in, folks.


----------



## JADEL (Mar 4, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Just to keep things in perspective here, last year's cycle (Fall 2019) acceptances were sent out from 2/15 - 3/11. Then 3/19 is when they started sending out rejection notifications. We are only 3 days in, folks.


Thank you for your words!! 😇


----------



## JADEL (Mar 4, 2020)

Is there someone like me that has been interviewed but still hear nothing?


----------



## 0826tiger (Mar 4, 2020)

JADELIN said:


> Is there someone like me that has been interviewed but still hear nothing?


Here lol still waiting


----------



## Saay01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi guys, this might not be the correct forum but did anyone get anything from other schools? And anyone considering other programs than USC? How are the internship and employment opportunities? I have heard that USC grads have a good employment rate, which is a big part for me as I'll be taking some loan from my home country.


----------



## RRRyan (Mar 4, 2020)

Waitlisted!!


----------



## CCCCCrest (Mar 4, 2020)

JADELIN said:


> Is there someone like me that has been interviewed but still hear nothing?


Me too. I hardly see “denied after interview” for this program in this forum. I’m so anxious now...


----------



## JADEL (Mar 4, 2020)

CCCCCrest said:


> Me too. I hardly see “denied after interview” for this program in this forum. I’m so anxious now...


Let's keep hopes high, maybe they'll send the next round of decisions over the weekend, because I still believe that we get a chance💪 （I know I just said I'm losing hope but hhhhh）


----------



## Deleted member 23494 (Mar 5, 2020)

Does USC send the refuse letter after offer and waitlist?


----------



## MaxV (Mar 5, 2020)

Hello everybody! It’s my first time posting here but I’ve been reading this forum everyday since I got my interview invitation. I got waitlisted and I was wondering if anyone knows what is the next step after accepting the waitlist offer?


----------



## MaxV (Mar 5, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Hey guys. Anyone know what kind of invitation do international applicants and their spouses receive after submitting passports? I’m wondering how big are chances of my wife to receive visa in our situation where we just married because it might look like we married only for her to improve our chances to move to LA with me.
> Do we both receive some kind of invitation for university?


Also wanted to say “hi” to a fellow Ukrainian! I moved to the USA about 3 years ago from Odessa  so if you have any questions about the logistics of moving to the US let me know! I was also very amazed and inspired by your personal statement and your film! No wonder you got in! Hope to meet with you at USC!


----------



## JADEL (Mar 5, 2020)

Tianmi said:


> Does USC send the refuse letter after offer and waitlist?


Normally yes, but I'm not sure if all the offers and waitlists have been sent out. Hope we can get some news tomorrow!


----------



## Lillianlyu (Mar 5, 2020)

MaxV said:


> Also wanted to say “hi” to a fellow Ukrainian! I moved to the USA about 3 years ago from Odessa  so if you have any questions about the logistics of moving to the US let me know! I was also very amazed and inspired by your personal statement and your film! No wonder you got in! Hope to meet with you at USC!


Also wanted to say "hi" to a fellow Ukrainian! I was in Krivoy Rog for a month's volunteer 3 years ago 😝 And the experience there is pretty memorable and amazing for me! I love Ukraine very much and people there are all very nice, hope we can all meet at USC


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

Interview with @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty coming very soon.  The interview was almost 2 hours long and the article is some 8,700ish words and around 25 pages long! 😲






Prepare yourself.


----------



## bounceback (Mar 5, 2020)

JADELIN said:


> Is there someone like me that has been interviewed but still hear nothing?


When was your interview?? Because mine was 2/20 so I think we’ll probably get our emails later than everyone else.


----------



## green-scarf (Mar 5, 2020)

MaxV said:


> Hello everybody! It’s my first time posting here but I’ve been reading this forum everyday since I got my interview invitation. I got waitlisted and I was wondering if anyone knows what is the next step after accepting the waitlist offer?


I think we’re just going to have to hang tight for a little while. Based on how things have worked in the past, it seems that next steps don’t go into effect until  we:
a) get admitted off the waitlist for Fall 2020
b) get our offer letters for Spring 2021


----------



## JADEL (Mar 5, 2020)

bounceback said:


> When was your interview?? Because mine was 2/20 so I think we’ll probably get our emails later than everyone else.


Mine was 1/22 hahaha! I can't figure out the pattern lol


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Interview with @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty coming very soon.  The interview was almost 2 hours long and the article is some 8,700ish words and around 25 pages long! 😲



Actual reactions I had while experiencing this interview for the first time....


----------



## BigAbe00 (Mar 5, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Actual reactions I had while experiencing this interview for the first time....
> 
> View attachment 1661
> 
> ...


Chris, you tease! Can't wait to read it


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

BigAbe00 said:


> Chris, you tease! Can't wait to read it


It's up:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews






HUGE Thank you to @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty for agreeing to the interview and to @Svaja Paka for doing an amazing job interviewing them!

I hope everyone enjoys and finds it helpful!


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 5, 2020)

MaxV said:


> Also wanted to say “hi” to a fellow Ukrainian! I moved to the USA about 3 years ago from Odessa  so if you have any questions about the logistics of moving to the US let me know! I was also very amazed and inspired by your personal statement and your film! No wonder you got in! Hope to meet with you at USC!





MaxV said:


> Also wanted to say “hi” to a fellow Ukrainian! I moved to the USA about 3 years ago from Odessa  so if you have any questions about the logistics of moving to the US let me know! I was also very amazed and inspired by your personal statement and your film! No wonder you got in! Hope to meet with you at USC!


Hey, guys. Wow! Nice to meet you here! Not so many people on a tread and three of them are connected to Ukraine one way or another. That’s quite surprising!

надеюсь, ребят, что так или иначе пересечемся в кино! 😉


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

RRRyan said:


> Waitlisted!!





MaxV said:


> Hello everybody! It’s my first time posting here but I’ve been reading this forum everyday since I got my interview invitation. I got waitlisted and I was wondering if anyone knows what is the next step after accepting the waitlist offer?


Congrats! I gave you the USC badge and access to the private USC forums. Thank you for being Supporting Members!


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi guys, I’m gonna be in LA for an interview at a different school and was thinking that I could visit USC while I’m there. I went online and couldn’t find very many dates for info-sessions and tours. Anyone have any idea where I can find that information? Should I just call? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 5, 2020)

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> Hi guys, I’m gonna be in LA for an interview at a different school and was thinking that I could visit USC while I’m there. I went online and couldn’t find very many dates for info-sessions and tours. Anyone have any idea where I can find that information? Should I just call? 🤷‍♀️


You’re not going to Admitted Students Day in April 3?


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Mar 5, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> You’re not going to Admitted Students Day in April 3?


I guess since I haven’t been admitted for the Fall yet, I wasn’t aware of it. I just figured it’d be nice to do an info session or something since I’ll be in LA anyways.


----------



## KelseyMcGee (Mar 5, 2020)

I was waitlisted yesterday! It says that if I don't get off the waitlist for fall, they will offer admission to spring 2021. This may be a dumb question, but is that guaranteed then? I am pinching myself.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

KelseyMcGee said:


> This may be a dumb question, but is that guaranteed then? I am pinching myself.


Yes I believe so.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 5, 2020)

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> I guess since I haven’t been admitted for the Fall yet, I wasn’t aware of it. I just figured it’d be nice to do an info session or something since I’ll be in LA anyways.


As far as I know Admitted Students Day is for Accepted AND Waitlisted folks, since you all will be enrolling just the next semester at the latest.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> As far as I know Admitted Students Day is for Accepted AND Waitlisted folks, since you all will be enrolling just the next semester at the latest.


Last year there was an admitted students day thread going in the private USC forum for meetups etc fyi if you want to make one for this year.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 5, 2020)

I got the physical admission packet in the mail today. I live on the east coast. Contents:

SCA letter of admission signed by Susan Park, Director of Admissions for SCA. (same body as email from SCA, but dated Feb. 28?)
SCA Office of Admissions business card
A small invitation for Admitted Graduate Student Day on April 3.
A fancy "Certificate of Admission" for Fall 2020 signed by Susan again. It's a bit much.
Fall 2020 Graduate Enrollment checklist
Printout from USC Housing website about applying for SCA on-campus housing at the Troy complex.
NO mention of Financial Aid. I either just didn't get awarded anything or that info will come out separately over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## addik (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks truffleshuffle!

Hopefully I can have my financial docs approved soon so I'll also be able to get my package and think about financial aid and scholarships! A person from the MFA Screenwriting program emailed SCA and was told that we should hear "in a week or two."


----------



## JADEL (Mar 5, 2020)

Any news? No...  😩


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Mar 5, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> As far as I know Admitted Students Day is for Accepted AND Waitlisted folks, since you all will be enrolling just the next semester at the latest.


oh that’s lit, I’m gonna look into that


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 6, 2020)

I got a generic email from USC Financial Aid at 1:01 AM PST advising me about the many options of financial aid, and encouraging me to submit my FAFSA if I haven't already, which I did long ago. Did anyone else get this email? Just curious.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 6, 2020)

PSA: If anyone submitted their FAFSA a LONG time ago and it STILL shows as not received, that's not right. I was confused so a couple months ago I called the Financial Aid office to ask how long it usually takes to process and he claimed I never submitted it. He did some digging around and found it mistakenly filed under 2019-2020 because I'd submitted it so early (November), and so he fixed it and filed it under the correct year. So be wary.


----------



## steve.lay.97 (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi there (not super related to the original purpose of this thread but didnt know where to post!)

I was wondering if anyone could help me?

Why on earth is the USC course ($35k-ish a year) so much cheaper than NYU and Columbia ($60-$70k a year)???? I may have the USC course completely wrong, but if not, could anyone explain to me why there is such a disparity in cost? Is USC only half as good as the other 2 or do you only take half as many credits/units???? I'm really new to all this so I may just be getting it wrong, so please let me know!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 6, 2020)

I almost wish this were the case but I’m pretty sure the figures are apples to oranges, in the sense that I think your NYU and Columbia figures count living expenses in there, whereas the usc amount is just the annual tuition and fees portion.

but I would be happy to be wrong on this.


as a side note, LA is supposedly cheaper to live in than nyc but not that much cheaper.




steve.lay.97 said:


> Hi there (not super related to the original purpose of this thread but didnt know where to post!)
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me?
> 
> Why on earth is the USC course ($35k-ish a year) so much cheaper than NYU and Columbia ($60-$70k a year)???? I may have the USC course completely wrong, but if not, could anyone explain to me why there is such a disparity in cost? Is USC only half as good as the other 2 or do you only take half as many credits/units???? I'm really new to all this so I may just be getting it wrong, so please let me know!!!!!!!


----------



## KelseyMcGee (Mar 6, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> As far as I know Admitted Students Day is for Accepted AND Waitlisted folks, since you all will be enrolling just the next semester at the latest.



I emailed Wendy from the Accepted Students Day invite and she confirmed that Accepted Students Day is for both accepted students for the fall and waitlisted students!


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 6, 2020)

steve.lay.97 said:


> Hi there (not super related to the original purpose of this thread but didnt know where to post!)
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me?
> 
> Why on earth is the USC course ($35k-ish a year) so much cheaper than NYU and Columbia ($60-$70k a year)???? I may have the USC course completely wrong, but if not, could anyone explain to me why there is such a disparity in cost? Is USC only half as good as the other 2 or do you only take half as many credits/units???? I'm really new to all this so I may just be getting it wrong, so please let me know!!!!!!!


Reporting from each university’s website:

The cost of NYU is reported at about $101,445 for the first year. This includes tuition ($63,442) plus fees, insurance, supplies, and living expenses such as housing, personal expenses and transportation.

Whereas USC states a total of $72,423 for the first year. This includes tuition ($48,969)	plus miscellaneous living expenses (not sure if this includes transportation but I doubt it) and I’m not sure if the cost of insurance is included together with other “hidden” fees as I wasn’t able to find anything more specific on the website.
But as an international student, this was the amount that I had to put on the visa documents so I’m really not sure where the $35k comes from as I’ve also seen it a few times on the website. Unless they have different amounts for US students vs internationals.

Additionally, I personally don’t know why NYU tuition fees are so much more expensive but I do agree with Frankie Bones that LA is a little bit cheaper than NYC.


----------



## green-scarf (Mar 6, 2020)

I believe the number $48,969 is just the general tuition number they use for all International SCA MFAs for visa purposes. But according to the tuition page, first year tuition does seem to be $35K. Who knows why it's much less than NYU/Columbia but I'm grateful for that fact!


----------



## addik (Mar 6, 2020)

Not sure if this plays a role in what makes the tuition fee cheaper, but do note that USC tends to own the IPs of their students' creation aka they own the material we will make in school (especially if they help with funding IIRC), so that's why tuition is cheaper?

And I think USC SCA being well-connected in the industry also helps that they have a lot of generous supporters/funders, which may also bring down the costs of tuition?


----------



## thisismaritza (Mar 6, 2020)

Hey everyone. I've been lowkey lurking the past few weeks on this forum and decided to take the plunge and join in on the conversation.😁 

I was waitlisted for Fall with an offer of admission for Spring 2021. I just wanted to let the other waitlisted students know that I called the Office of Financial Aid today and they told me to make sure to submit the financial aid documents for Fall just in case you are taken off the waitlist!


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 7, 2020)

sa96 said:


> I believe the number $48,969 is just the general tuition number they use for all International SCA MFAs for visa purposes. But according to the tuition page, first year tuition does seem to be $35K. Who knows why it's much less than NYU/Columbia but I'm grateful for that fact!


At SCA MFA students pay tuition rate per credit, so I think it has to do with the amount of credits we take the first year. 8 in the first semester and 8 in the second semester, which is the minimum for full-time. From what I've read, they don't want you to take anything beyond that the first year because the workload is so intense beyond the 8 credit designation. But that mercifully results in a lower tuition, which I verified with an SCA representative awhile back is indeed around $35k. But the second and third years your credit load is supposed to increase to meet the minimum credit total by graduation.


----------



## Lillianlyu (Mar 7, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> At SCA MFA students pay tuition rate per credit, so I think it has to do with the amount of credits we take the first year. 8 in the first semester and 8 in the second semester, which is the minimum for full-time. From what I've read, they don't want you to take anything beyond that the first year because the workload is so intense beyond the 8 credit designation. But that mercifully results in a lower tuition, which I verified with an SCA representative awhile back is indeed around $35k. But the second and third years your credit load is supposed to increase to meet the minimum credit total by graduation.


Thank you for your information, does that mean the tuition of second year and third year is around $50k per year?
Also, I wonder is there anyone who knows does everyone of us have to shoot a final film to graduate? Are there any other means to graduate?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 7, 2020)

Lillianlyu said:


> Thank you for your information, does that mean the tuition of second year and third year is around $50k per year?
> Also, I wonder is there anyone who knows does everyone of us have to shoot a final film to graduate? Are there any other means to graduate?


The tuition for your 2nd and 3rd years varies per student depending on how many credits you choose to take, since the schedule is much more open to personal preference at that point. And you are not required to shoot a thesis film to graduate from what I have read. I think you can crew, DP, produce, edit, or even just write in your final year.


----------



## Raven (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi everyone! I just got the official letter of admission through email and I'm wondering if anyone knows the specific deadline for submitting the statement of intent? Can't make it to the admitted students day event though since I'm an international student, but I hope those of you who could have a good time😉


----------



## Lillianlyu (Mar 7, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> The tuition for your 2nd and 3rd years varies per student depending on how many credits you choose to take, since the schedule is much more open to personal preference at that point. And you are not required to shoot a thesis film to graduate from what I have read. I think you can crew, DP, produce, edit, or even just write in your final year.


Thanks! I think I am more interested in producing for now, but I'd like to take more challenges!


----------



## jorge92 (Mar 7, 2020)

Raven said:


> Hi everyone! I just got the official letter of admission through email and I'm wondering if anyone knows the specific deadline for submitting the statement of intent? Can't make it to the admitted students day event though since I'm an international student, but I hope those of you who could have a good time😉


Congrats!! Were you just notified today? And does this mean we could possibly be seeing another round of acceptances this weekend?? :O


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 7, 2020)

Raven said:


> Hi everyone! I just got the official letter of admission through email and I'm wondering if anyone knows the specific deadline for submitting the statement of intent? Can't make it to the admitted students day event though since I'm an international student, but I hope those of you who could have a good time😉


Congratulations! You have until April 15th to accept or decline with $500 deposit. You must accept both parts though, one from USC Graduate School admissions and one from SCA (the $500 one, which is credited toward tuition).


----------



## afilmcionado (Mar 7, 2020)

Not to burst anyone's bubble but I now think there's a chance Admitted Students Day will be cancelled due to the coronavirus. Still bought my tickets though.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 7, 2020)

afilmcionado said:


> Not to burst anyone's bubble but I now think there's a chance Admitted Students Day will be cancelled due to the coronavirus. Still bought my tickets though.


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Mar 7, 2020)

afilmcionado said:


> Not to burst anyone's bubble but I now think there's a chance Admitted Students Day will be cancelled due to the coronavirus. Still bought my tickets though.


Yeah, USC is doing online classes now - I believe they’ve cancelled regular classes, so we’ll see where the whole situation goes.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 7, 2020)

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> Yeah, USC is doing online classes now - I believe they’ve cancelled regular classes, so we’ll see where the whole situation goes.


Yeah, Columbia is on the verge of taking it online. Still bought my tickets though. Here's to hoping!


----------



## green-scarf (Mar 7, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Yeah, Columbia is on the verge of taking it online. Still bought my tickets though. Here's to hoping!


Wait, really? What’s the reasoning behind doing this? All the big universities in Canada (U of T, McGill, and UBC) haven’t changed anything other than encouraging public hygiene precautions.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 7, 2020)

sa96 said:


> Wait, really? What’s the reasoning behind doing this? All the big universities in Canada (U of T, McGill, and UBC) haven’t changed anything other than encouraging public hygiene precautions.


It’s because we have a number of cases in such a densely populated area (Manhattan). But they’re still assessing it day by day and for now things are running as normal, except they’ve canceled all study abroad programs and urged all students abroad to come home immediately.


----------



## afilmcionado (Mar 7, 2020)

For USC in particular, both California and the Los Angeles County have declared themselves as states of emergency. USC is now testing online classes in preparation for going fully online after spring break.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 7, 2020)

I was just going to mention this.  Yeah it seems like it’s the growing trend.  



afilmcionado said:


> Not to burst anyone's bubble but I now think there's a chance Admitted Students Day will be cancelled due to the coronavirus. Still bought my tickets though.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 7, 2020)

And they're not testing anyone because there's no community spread. You need to have traveled abroad or be in contact with someone known to be infected to be tested.*

There's no community spread because they're not testing and they're not testing because there's no community spread.

"Orr would be crazy to fly more missions and sane if he didn't, but if he was sane, he had to fly them. If he flew them, he was crazy and didn't have to; but if he didn't want to, he was sane and had to."

*I had a fever so I decided to call Kaiser to see about getting tested to be safe and that's what they told me. I mean it's unlikely but one should play it safe.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 7, 2020)

Chris W said:


> And they're not testing anyone because there's no community spread. You need to have traveled abroad or be in contact with someone known to be infected to be tested.*
> 
> There's no community spread because they're not testing and they're not testing because there's no community spread.
> 
> ...


I am thinking right now the restrictive policy is rooted in the scarcity of testing kits. But hopefully as the ramped up production starts hitting the providers those policies will change. Cuz that’s nuts.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 7, 2020)

On the East Coast, Harvard and Penn have both canceled their admitted students days, and neither MA or PA is as much of an epicenter as CA (or NY).  And I think their admitted students days were even later in April than USC’s. Stanford has canceled theirs as well. I’d have to think NYU and Columbia are not far behind, on light of the recent state of emergency declaration in NYS.  I’m sensing a bit of a domino effect.


----------



## Raven (Mar 7, 2020)

jorge92 said:


> Congrats!! Were you just notified today? And does this mean we could possibly be seeing another round of acceptances this weekend?? :O


Thanks! No I was actually notified on Monday but before they actually gave me the offer I had to submit the financial documents and passport so...



truffleshuffle said:


> Congratulations! You have until April 15th to accept or decline with $500 deposit. You must accept both parts though, one from USC Graduate School admissions and one from SCA (the $500 one, which is credited toward tuition).


Thank you for the answer! I have not yet received any message from SCA so I guess I'll have to wait.

And just saying, in my country I've been studying from home for almost a month now


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 8, 2020)

Raven said:


> Thanks! No I was actually notified on Monday but before they actually gave me the offer I had to submit the financial documents and passport so...
> 
> 
> Thank you for the answer! I have not yet received any message from SCA so I guess I'll have to wait.
> ...


I have a friend who lives in Wuhan and she is so restless after a month inside her home. Feel so bad for her.


----------



## Julie Lew (Mar 8, 2020)

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> Yeah, USC is doing online classes now - I believe they’ve cancelled regular classes, so we’ll see where the whole situation goes.



Just to clarify, USC is testing its online capabilities this coming week for classes just this Wednesday-Friday. Campus will still be open. Then we go on spring break and return to regular in person classes, unless the coronavirus situation here gets worse. We'll see what happens - it's crazy because USC sent us this info Friday night and now we have to wait till tomorrow to hear from our faculty.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 8, 2020)

Julie Lew said:


> Just to clarify, USC is testing its online capabilities this coming week for classes just this Wednesday-Friday. Campus will still be open. Then we go on spring break and return to regular in person classes, unless the coronavirus situation here gets worse. We'll see what happens - it's crazy because USC sent us this info Friday night and now we have to wait till tomorrow to hear from our faculty.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Mar 8, 2020)

Julie Lew said:


> Just to clarify, USC is testing its online capabilities this coming week for classes just this Wednesday-Friday. Campus will still be open. Then we go on spring break and return to regular in person classes, unless the coronavirus situation here gets worse. We'll see what happens - it's crazy because USC sent us this info Friday night and now we have to wait till tomorrow to hear from our faculty.


Haha, I see. I was staying with alumni who were probably blowing the whole thing out of proportion!


----------



## Deleted member 23494 (Mar 8, 2020)

any more international students got news?


----------



## charlottehuang (Mar 8, 2020)

Tianmi said:


> any more international students got news?


Nothing  I got an interview, and I thought it went pretty well, the professor said she really likes my film I submitted, but still, I haven’t heard any news (also for waitlist) feeling disappointed.
It seems that the interview really does not guarantee anything


----------



## Deleted member 23494 (Mar 8, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Nothing  I got an interview, and I thought it went pretty well, the professor said she really likes my film I submitted, but still, I haven’t heard any news (also for waitlist) feeling disappointed.
> It seems that the interview really does not guarantee anything


Even though professors are not the one who make the final decision, their comments are pretty important as a reference. I think this professor will give you a good comment. Just wait more time, don't lose the hope.


----------



## charlottehuang (Mar 8, 2020)

Tianmi said:


> Even though professors are not the one who make the final decision, their comments are pretty important as a reference. I think this professor will give you a good comment. Just wait more time, don't lose the hope.


You too! Don’t lose hope


----------



## Vincent238 (Mar 8, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Nothing  I got an interview, and I thought it went pretty well, the professor said she really likes my film I submitted, but still, I haven’t heard any news (also for waitlist) feeling disappointed.
> It seems that the interview really does not guarantee anything


I’m in the same boat. Had an interview and I thought it went well. we talked for 30ish minutes and the professor had to go but he said that if I got accepted he’d love to talk to me some more. I don’t know. The waiting is hard. I guess the interview really isn’t a guarantee. Congrats to all that got in. Defiantly loosing hope at this point.


----------



## charlottehuang (Mar 9, 2020)

Tianmi said:


> Even though professors are not the one who make the final decision, their comments are pretty important as a reference. I think this professor will give you a good comment. Just wait more time, don't lose the hope.





Vincent238 said:


> I’m in the same boat. Had an interview and I thought it went well. we talked for 30ish minutes and the professor had to go but he said that if I got accepted he’d love to talk to me some more. I don’t know. The waiting is hard. I guess the interview really isn’t a guarantee. Congrats to all that got in. Defiantly loosing hope at this point.


Have you guys got interviewed from other schools? I am only interviewed by USC and Chapman, now it seems that USC will reject me so that all of my hope relies on Chapman😭


----------



## JADEL (Mar 9, 2020)

Same here. The professor did compliment my portfolio... I'm waiting for my rejection letter now, and it's a little hard for me to reapply cuz I think I've given the best version of my portfolio to the sca, so if I have to reapply maybe I should wait a few years until I get sth new to add.
And I emailed the sca's admissions office to ask whether all the offers and waitlists had been sent out. They said, "they're being released through the end of this month". But...


----------



## JADEL (Mar 9, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Have you guys got interviewed from other schools? I am only interviewed by USC and Chapman, now it seems that USC will reject me so that all of my hope relies on Chapman😭


No, ucla and nyu both ignored me hahaha. But for me, usc was my first choice when I decided to study abroad. I even wanted to apply to only one school at first.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 9, 2020)

For all those who haven't heard anything yet or are losing hope, just a couple reminders:

1. Until you get the official email to try again next cycle, you don't know. Some people never heard a thing about even an interview before they were suddenly waitlisted or admitted: Graduate Film School Applications

2. Even if you are turned down this year, you MUST reapply next cycle if you can afford it because you now have a secret weapon in your corner that no other previous cycle ever had: the direct advice about how to shape your application straight from a current USC faculty and admissions committee member, who was also once a student who applied 4 times before being accepted. Read it carefully. It's long, but if you care enough about getting into film school then you will read it.








						How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member
					

An interview with a USC film school admissions faculty member



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## addik (Mar 9, 2020)

After a week of sorting my financial docs, I just got my acceptance letter this afternoon so now I was able to state my intent to enroll! Exciting times ahead! After stating my intention to enroll, I was told that I should get my I20/Acceptance Package in 3-5 business days, which I hope is true so that I can start with my student visa application. 

How are the other international students doing?


----------



## lulalalulala (Mar 9, 2020)

（Here's just a fun story share with you guys.）
I received a letter from the admission office on Feb.5th, in which they said I had to send them my transcripts otherwise they could not process my application. I mean, are u kidding? It's February and you just found you didn't receive my transcript.... I sent it immediately and till now, nothing happened.
Actually, I've been moving on with my essays and videos but I just feel it's so funny, so share with you. By the way, I love the interview Cris just posted, very informative.
And take care everyone, the coronavirus is tricky, which has long incubation period like 14-28 days and can't be detected once. Some people passed the test for 4 times but proved to have been infected in the fifth time.
Last and last, Good luck~~


----------



## Logan812 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello everyone,! I have a quick question. I applied for USC Thorton's MM in Screen Scoring, I know this is a Film forum, but its the only forum I'm aware of and wanted to see if anybody knew if Thorton's grad decisions had come out yet?

Thank you!


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 9, 2020)

addik said:


> After a week of sorting my financial docs, I just got my acceptance letter this afternoon so now I was able to state my intent to enroll! Exciting times ahead! After stating my intention to enroll, I was told that I should get my I20/Acceptance Package in 3-5 business days, which I hope is true so that I can start with my student visa application.
> 
> How are the other international students doing?


I submitted my visa documents when I did the application so I have already received my F1 documents but it literally takes like 3 days to arrive after they send you the tracking number. It’s super fast so don’t worry about it too much 
It’s a bit disappointing though because it was only the visa paper and not the acceptance package ahah so I guess that comes later on?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 9, 2020)

In previous years I think they haven't been mailing physical copies of acceptances to international addresses.  😬


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 9, 2020)

lulalalulala said:


> （Here's just a fun story share with you guys.）
> I received a letter from the admission office on Feb.5th, in which they said I had to send them my transcripts otherwise they could not process my application. I mean, are u kidding? It's February and you just found you didn't receive my transcript.... I sent it immediately and till now, nothing happened.
> Actually, I've been moving on with my essays and videos but I just feel it's so funny, so share with you. By the way, I love the interview Cris just posted, very informative.
> And take care everyone, the coronavirus is tricky, which has long incubation period like 14-28 days and can't be detected once. Some people passed the test for 4 times but proved to have been infected in the fifth time.
> Last and last, Good luck~~


The same thing happened to me actually. I have an international bachelor’s degree and although I have already sent my officially transcript to USC a while back, I have to pay a third party agency (over 100$) to verify my transcript in order to be officially accepted.


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 9, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> In previous years I think they haven't been mailing physical copies of acceptances to international addresses.  😬









Man I am heart broken.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 9, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> Man I am heart broken.


Don't take my word for it, though. It may be different this year!


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 9, 2020)

Just got email confirmation from Victoria, an admissions counselor at SCA. She said the Admitted Graduate Student Day is still on. Of course, there is a lot of time between now and then too, so let's hope things stay the same or get better.


----------



## addik (Mar 9, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> View attachment 1710
> 
> 
> Man I am heart broken.



Haha, I don't get why they won't mail us physical acceptance packages when they're already spending resources to mail us our I-20s (since it's apparently their policy not to give us a soft copy).

To be fair, what's most important is that we get our I-20s so that we can process our papers. Every other USC package is just a souvenir at this point lmao


----------



## stargirlmars (Mar 9, 2020)

Hey, guys. @truffleshuffle mentioned this before, but i think it's worth mentioning again: call the financial aid office and double check that they received your fafsa. i just called and they said they had not received it, but i sent it in december. they only found it and linked it to my account when i provided them my social security, full name, birthday, and USC ID. so very IMPORTANT. CALL.

another thing, they said scholarship award letters will be sent out soon through april 15. if you don't receive a scholarship by april 15, don't fret. they said they often allocate scholarship money to those who didn't initially receive one if someone who was awarded one decides not to come. so, hold out hope, the scholarship money might just come after april 15.

another thing, i asked about the april 3 event and they said it's still on.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 9, 2020)

For what it’s worth, waitlisted students got the admitted students day invite today, which gives me added optimism it’s still going on as planned (April 3).


----------



## afilmcionado (Mar 9, 2020)

addik said:


> Haha, I don't get why they won't mail us physical acceptance packages when they're already spending resources to mail us our I-20s (since it's apparently their policy not to give us a soft copy).
> 
> To be fair, what's most important is that we get our I-20s so that we can process our papers. Every other USC package is just a souvenir at this point lmao



I-20s cannot be soft copies. You must have a physical copy when you enter the US. I believe soft copies of I-20 don't exist.


----------



## wendy_ (Mar 9, 2020)

addik said:


> Haha, I don't get why they won't mail us physical acceptance packages when they're already spending resources to mail us our I-20s (since it's apparently their policy not to give us a soft copy).
> 
> To be fair, what's most important is that we get our I-20s so that we can process our papers. Every other USC package is just a souvenir at this point lmao


I think it might be they come from different departments? Usually, i20s come from the general international student office and the souvenirs are sent from SCA.


----------



## Adrian C (Mar 9, 2020)

Are they still sending out letters for domestic students? I am losing hope atm...


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 9, 2020)

Adrian C said:


> Are they still sending out letters for domestic students? I am losing hope atm...


Last year they sent them out in spurts over 3-4 weeks. We just finished week 1, man.


----------



## addik (Mar 9, 2020)

afilmcionado said:


> I-20s cannot be soft copies. You must have a physical copy when you enter the US. I believe soft copies of I-20 don't exist.



Oh, I see! I was hoping I could just have it printed out so it'd be more convenient, but USC seems to be quick about this (some of the other schools my friends are in took their sweet time), so it all works out!


----------



## afilmcionado (Mar 9, 2020)

addik said:


> Oh, I see! I was hoping I could just have it printed out so it'd be more convenient, but USC seems to be quick about this (some of the other schools my friends are in took their sweet time), so it all works out!



It needs your school advisor's (someone from the International Office) real signature on it so definitely don't print it/photocopy it/bring anything that isn't the authentic copy!


----------



## JADEL (Mar 10, 2020)

Hey guys! For international students who have been interviewed but still have no news, I have a question: did your toefl scores pass 100? I only got 97, so maybe that's the reason??😖


----------



## charlottehuang (Mar 10, 2020)

JADELIN said:


> Hey guys! For international students who have been interviewed but still have no news, I have a question: did your toefl scores pass 100? I only got 97, so maybe that's the reason??😖


I got 7.5 in IELTS (7 is requirement)
Personally, I don’t think it affects much since USC provides lots of pre-language courses for those who did not pass the test, and I think 97 is pretty close to 100.

by the way, which country are you from?


----------



## JADEL (Mar 10, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> I got 7.5 in IELTS (7 is requirement)
> Personally, I don’t think it affects much since USC provides lots of pre-language courses for those who did not pass the test, and I think 97 is pretty close to 100.
> 
> by the way, which country are you from?


I'm from China! Thanks to you, my tiny little hope has been rekindled hahaha! 🤣


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 10, 2020)

Popping in from the Writing for the Screen thread to second @stargirlmars suggestion on FAFSA. I knew I had sent mine to USC when I filled it out back in the fall but it wasn't showing. I called and they had it but had to manually attach it to my account. So if you don't see anything in your portal, reach out to them.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 10, 2020)

JADELIN said:


> Hey guys! For international students who have been interviewed but still have no news, I have a question: did your toefl scores pass 100? I only got 97, so maybe that's the reason??😖


According to USC policy you are ok: USC Graduate Admission

IMPORTANT: *USC does not set minimum scores for admission purposes*. The scores listed below are used for placement purposes only to determine if an admitted student will need to take the International Student English (ISE) Examination upon arrival at USC.​​*TOEFL (Test of English as a Foreign Language)*​USC accepts only Internet-Based TOEFL (iBT) test scores. Admitted students are exempt from taking the ISE Exam with the following scores:​​
PhD​100 or above, with 20 or above in each section.​Master’s​90 or above, with 20 or above in each section.​
​​*Sending official scores to USC:* USC must receive scores electronically from the testing service for them to be considered official. Photocopies or paper copies of scores are not acceptable. USC’s institution code is 4852. (No department code is required.)​​Your scores are considered valid only if earned within two years of your intended first term at USC. (For example, no earlier than August 1 two years prior if applying for the fall term.)​​*IELTS (International English Language Testing System)*​USC only accepts the IELTS Academic scores. Admitted students are exempt from taking the ISE Exam with the following scores​​
PhD​7 or above, with 6 or above on each band.​Master’s​6.5 or above, with 6 or above on each band.​


----------



## crashpad311 (Mar 10, 2020)

stargirlmars said:


> Hey, guys. @truffleshuffle mentioned this before, but i think it's worth mentioning again: call the financial aid office and double check that they received your fafsa. i just called and they said they had not received it, but i sent it in december. they only found it and linked it to my account when i provided them my social security, full name, birthday, and USC ID. so very IMPORTANT. CALL.
> 
> another thing, they said scholarship award letters will be sent out soon through april 15. if you don't receive a scholarship by april 15, don't fret. they said they often allocate scholarship money to those who didn't initially receive one if someone who was awarded one decides not to come. so, hold out hope, the scholarship money might just come after april 15.
> 
> another thing, i asked about the april 3 event and they said it's still on.



So @stargirlmars -- they'll be sending out scholarships even if you haven't sent in the deposit & statement of intent?


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 10, 2020)

Hey, guys. Who knows what is the departmental deadline for international students?


----------



## addik (Mar 10, 2020)

Hey @OzymandiasVII! Based on the acceptance email, it should be March 23, 2020.

Approval is pretty quick though (my financial docs got approved the same day I sent them)!

They're pretty quick with the I20 too. Just got notified that it's now on its way to the Philippines so I might get it sometime this week.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 10, 2020)

crashpad311 said:


> So they'll be sending out scholarships even if you haven't sent in the deposit & statement of intent?


Historically that's how it's been done. For many folks the decision on which school to choose is heavily affected by how much aid is being offered. Some have walked away from the George Lucas Fellowship at USC, and some have walked away from the Dean's Fellowship at NYU. Being offered wasn't contingent upon them committing beforehand.

The only tough part is to "trust" them to offer you something past the April 15 deadline of when you commit, especially if you're depending on it. Ugh.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 10, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Historically that's how it's been done. For many folks the decision on which school to choose is heavily affected by how much aid is being offered. Some have walked away from the George Lucas Fellowship at USC, and some have walked away from the Dean's Fellowship at NYU. Being offered wasn't contingent upon them committing beforehand.
> 
> The only tough part is to "trust" them to offer you something past the April 15 deadline of when you commit, especially if you're depending on it. Ugh.


Yes. @Septopus7 decided to go to AFI instead of USC last year as they offered him a full ride.


----------



## addik (Mar 10, 2020)

Would you guys have an idea when we get to hear about scholarships soon? I vaguely remember reading that last year's students learned about it late April? So I'm assuming we'd hear from the scholarship committee after the April 15 deposit deadline?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 10, 2020)

If you include the Writing division, students were being notified as early as mid-March. One Production international student got an email on 3/22 saying he didn't get any scholarship. Other than that the info is spotty.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 10, 2020)

addik said:


> Hey @OzymandiasVII! Based on the acceptance email, it should be March 23, 2020.
> 
> Approval is pretty quick though (my financial docs got approved the same day I sent them)!
> 
> They're pretty quick with the I20 too. Just got notified that it's now on its way to the Philippines so I might get it sometime this week.


thanks! I can send my financial documents by tomorrow but we still waiting for my spouse’s new passport (which will display her new last name). How do you think - will it be ok to send them later additionally her new documents as soon as we’ll get them for USC to issue our l20 at the same time?


----------



## addik (Mar 10, 2020)

I think it's safer to wait for her passport to arrive since you both are presumably travelling together and her visa will be linked to yours.

Do you know when you can get the new passport?


----------



## stargirlmars (Mar 10, 2020)

crashpad311 said:


> So @stargirlmars -- they'll be sending out scholarships even if you haven't sent in the deposit & statement of intent?


I'm not sure about the deposit part, but I have submitted my statement of intent already (that part is not binding unlike the deposit). I guess we just have to keep our fingers crossed that if we won a scholarship, we find out before april 15. but i would suggest calling SCA to double check.


----------



## addik (Mar 11, 2020)

Speaking of deposit, has any of the international students who've received their acceptance letters and have stated their intent to enroll received instructions on how to pay for the deposit? It's only mentioned in my acceptance letter but I haven't received any instructions on how to go about that specifically.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 11, 2020)

In case anyone didn't see, Trump just announced a 30-day freeze on travel into the US from Europe, with the exception of the UK. I don't know if this affects anyone's plans regarding Admitted Student Day. Thankfully, SCA just sent out that email inviting admitted students to register for the virtual grad admitted student online sessions now being offered for those who can't make it on April 3 (we'll see how long that lasts).

Side news:


They've also suspended the NBA season which is a pretty big deal in America, after a player tested positive for coronavirus.
And Tom Hanks and his wife just announced they have tested positive for coronavirus.


----------



## addik (Mar 11, 2020)

Yeah, things are getting crazy everywhere so I hope everyone stays safe!

I've isolated myself (except for when I need to get docs and stuff) just so that I'd be healthy just until my interview at the embassy. Just gives me more time to focus on finishing my editing projects and watching movies!


----------



## wendy_ (Mar 11, 2020)

addik said:


> Speaking of deposit, has any of the international students who've received their acceptance letters and have stated their intent to enroll received instructions on how to pay for the deposit? It's only mentioned in my acceptance letter but I haven't received any instructions on how to go about that specifically.


I received an admission letter from SCA on March 2nd along with instructions on how to pay the deposit. That’s after I stated the intent but I don’t feel like the actions are related.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 12, 2020)

Does anyone think the Admitted Students Day will be canceled, since it is so close to the end of March?  Has anyone gotten any indication from the office about the likelihood of it going on as planned?  Thx in advance


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 12, 2020)

Graduate Admitted Student Day cancelled just now in an email. Register for the virtual ones instead.


----------



## stargirlmars (Mar 12, 2020)

Just got the email, too. A friend of mine bought our plane tickets, I'm just hoping she got the insurance plan option so we can get a refund 😩


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 12, 2020)

I hope you can too. I bought mine through United so they waived change flight fees (without insurance) due to the virus, so I just changed it to fly home next week for about a month since my school just announced the rest of the school year will be conducted online.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 12, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> I hope you can too. I bought mine through United so they waived change flight fees (without insurance) due to the virus, so I just changed it to fly home next week for about a month since my school just announced the rest of the school year will be conducted online.


 
I used the 7/day hold feature on United, and never actually booked my flight, because I had a feeling precisely this would happen!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 12, 2020)

stargirlmars said:


> Just got the email, too. A friend of mine bought our plane tickets, I'm just hoping she got the insurance plan option so we can get a refund 😩



For what it’s worth, I think even for passengers without insurance, airlines are being pretty flexible re: refunds in light of everything going on. 

Also I’ve actually heard, as surprising as it may sound, that a lot of insurance plans don’t actually cover the coronavirus scenario (even though customers think they do), probably due to some technicality hidden in the fine print.

But I do think you should be in good shape, either way. 😊. Or at least I hope so!


----------



## stargirlmars (Mar 12, 2020)

Frankie Bones said:


> For what it’s worth, I think even for passengers without insurance, airlines are being pretty flexible re: refunds in light of everything going on.
> 
> Also I’ve actually heard, as surprising as it may sound, that a lot of insurance plans don’t actually cover the coronavirus scenario (even though customers think they do), probably due to some technicality hidden in the fine print.
> 
> But I do think you should be in good shape, either way. 😊. Or at least I hope so!


I'm keeping my fingers crossed hahaha


----------



## greenfurredturtle (Mar 12, 2020)

addik said:


> Speaking of deposit, has any of the international students who've received their acceptance letters and have stated their intent to enroll received instructions on how to pay for the deposit? It's only mentioned in my acceptance letter but I haven't received any instructions on how to go about that specifically.



I've just received a decision email from SCA (which is separate from the USC grad school one) with a link to submit an electronic confirmation and pay the deposit, so be sure to check your email!


----------



## addik (Mar 13, 2020)

greenfurredturtle said:


> I've just received a decision email from SCA (which is separate from the USC grad school one) with a link to submit an electronic confirmation and pay the deposit, so be sure to check your email!



Yep! Just confirming I got mine and like Wendy said, it doesn't seem to be related to whether or nor you stated your intent to enroll.

Hours before that I did call USC SCA just in case it was a mistake, and I was told no one knew when it would go out. I think they're all just taken aback by the covid, so yeah, hopefully everyone stays safe and healthy!


----------



## ciderapples (Mar 13, 2020)

Hello!

I was waitlisted for USC's Fall 2020 MFA Tv & Film Production. Just wondering if anyone else was on the waitlist and has made it off the waitlist. or received word about the waitlist at all?


----------



## charlottehuang (Mar 15, 2020)

Any updates? Or rejection emails?
Really want to hear something


----------



## JADEL (Mar 15, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Any updates? Or rejection emails?
> Really want to hear something


ME TOO!!! Can you believe I'm still waiting for the acceptances? I must be crazy lol.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 15, 2020)

JADELIN said:


> ME TOO!!! Can you believe I'm still waiting for the acceptances? I must be crazy lol.



not sure if you’re aware of how crazy things have gotten here, but there may soon be no school here to issue acceptance/rejection letters...

of course I’m not speaking literally, but yeah it’s bad. I’m sure they have their plates full in more ways than one.

anyway, everyone be safe out there!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2020)

USC student tests positive! 😲 









						USC student tests positive for coronavirus but appears not to have recently been on campus
					

USC student test positive for coronavirus




					www.latimes.com


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 15, 2020)

EDIT: Thread was merged. Please delete post if possible @Chris W thx


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2020)

Merging


----------



## stargirlmars (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi, everyone! I have some questions about loans, federal and private, and was hoping someone could demystify it for me or at least point me to the appropriate thread or resources. I'm really leaning towards USC, but I haven't heard back about scholarships, so it looks like I'll have to take out some loans. I'm new to this subject because I've never taken out loans before and my parents are too old and too foreign to understand it either 😅

I'd greatly appreciate any advice and knowledge anyone could spare me. Thank you!

Also, if anyone could direct me to some outside scholarship opportunities, that would be great, too! Stay safe out there!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 17, 2020)

stargirlmars said:


> Also, if anyone could direct me to some outside scholarship opportunities, that would be great, too! Stay safe out there!


We have 2 articles on some:





__





						Financing Film School
					

Tips and Advice on Scholarships and paying for Film School



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## stargirlmars (Mar 17, 2020)

@Chris W You rock! Thank you!


----------



## Qinyue Luo (Mar 18, 2020)

Okay so I emailed the admission office asking for the approximate date of decisions, and they replied me this afternoon, here is their response:

     Decisions are being released through the end of this month.

     Interviews have wrapped up at this time.

     Best,
     SCA

Since I haven't got any interview requests, I think I don't have any hope now... But good luck to you guys!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for yall ) The best is yet to come!


----------



## JADEL (Mar 18, 2020)

Qinyue Luo said:


> Okay so I emailed the admission office asking for the approximate date of decisions, and they replied me this afternoon, here is their response:
> 
> Decisions are being released through the end of this month.
> 
> ...


I emailed them on March 5 and they said the same thing haha. I think that means "the rejections will be released at the end of this month" but not "the acceptances are being sent out through the end of this month"... So I totally give up now lol.


----------



## afilmcionado (Mar 18, 2020)

To international applicants who were accepted: what IDs or documents were you required to send at this stage?


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 18, 2020)

afilmcionado said:


> To international applicants who were accepted: what IDs or documents were you required to send at this stage?


I sent in the financial papers. A letter from my bank confirming that I have enough funds (or whoever is going to pay for it, for example your family) to cover the costs of the first year (tuition + general expenses) and a copy of my passport.


----------



## afilmcionado (Mar 18, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> I sent in the financial papers. A letter from my bank confirming that I have enough funds (or whoever is going to pay for it, for example your family) to cover the costs of the first year (tuition + general expenses) and a copy of my passport.



On what website/portal were you asked to upload these? I wasn't asked to send them and I suspect it's because I already uploaded them to the "Supporting Documents" section of my general application.


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 18, 2020)

afilmcionado said:


> On what website/portal were you asked to upload these? I wasn't asked to send them and I suspect it's because I already uploaded them to the "Supporting Documents" section of my general application.


I uploaded all of these documents already during the application procedure. As you said, they were all part of the “supporting documents”. Therefore, I have already received the documentation from USC to request my F1 Visa. If you weren’t asked then it means you’re all set and you should have already received the envelope by mail from USC. If not, then I’d suggest you contact them


----------



## ciderapples (Mar 18, 2020)

Did anyone get waitlisted for Fall 2020? If so, have you been notified about movement on the waitlist or did you make it off the waitlist yet?


----------



## stargirlmars (Mar 18, 2020)

Has anyone heard back about scholarships or financial aid?


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Mar 18, 2020)

ciderapples said:


> Did anyone get waitlisted for Fall 2020? If so, have you been notified about movement on the waitlist or did you make it off the waitlist yet?


I suspect that we won't be hearing about the waitlist until after deposits are due (April 15th, I believe). Also, it's weird times right now, deposit dates may fluctuate and further decisions may be delayed so I'm trying not to think about it too much.


----------



## ciderapples (Mar 18, 2020)

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> I suspect that we won't be hearing about the waitlist until after deposits are due (April 15th, I believe). Also, it's weird times right now, deposit dates may fluctuate and further decisions may be delayed so I'm trying not to think about it too much.


makes sense! thank you


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 18, 2020)

ciderapples said:


> makes sense! thank you



there’s an admitted students day on April 3 that will be done virtually (online) and you should have received an invite to join that (as a waitlisted applicant)


----------



## PaigeL (Mar 18, 2020)

Some information for everyone who is in the waitlist like I am.
So I emailed the admission office for some question and I just got the reply:

*Q1.  *Will I have to hand in my financial documents by the deadline for the Fall 2020 semester, or I won't have to work on this until I get the confirmation of admission / next Spring?
*Ans: We would suggest submitting your financial documentation as soon as possible.

Q2. *Will the order of when we confirm our position on the waitlist affects the order of admission?
*Ans: The waitlist is in a ranked order, so the timing of accepting your waitlist (as long as it’s by the deadline) won’t matter. 

Q3. *If I am notified of being admitted in Fall, could I choose to admit in the Spring semester?
*Ans: If you are accepted off the waitlist into the Fall 2020 cohort, you cannot defer admission to the Spring. *

Hope this would help anyone who has the same questions.
To be honest I'm a little bit worry about the COVID-19 epidemic in the US right now, so I kind of want to be admitted in Spring haha.
I'm from Taiwan and we're lucky that the situation here is still under control (kind of).
I hope you guys all safe and healthy!


----------



## Qinyue Luo (Mar 19, 2020)

ciderapples said:


> Did anyone get waitlisted for Fall 2020? If so, have you been notified about movement on the waitlist or did you make it off the waitlist yet?


I have friends got waitlisted but guaranteed admission in Spring 2021 if no spots in Fall. He got the letter on March 3rd. Idk if this is how USC's waitlist works... like you are actually accepted if you are waitlisted lol. If that's the case, I don't really think I have the change to be waitlisted. But good luck!!


----------



## JADEL (Mar 19, 2020)

So I got an early "rejection letter" – the admissions office replied my email (about whether there would be the last round of offers) and asked for my usc id number, then they said, "Great – I found your application on file. You will receive your admission decision by the end of this month.”
I think that means the rejections will be sent out soon. At the same time, they didn't answer my question. Maybe there aren't any more acceptances. 😢


----------



## green-scarf (Mar 19, 2020)

I don’t know what it’s like around the world but here in Canada, (and I believe in California as well) it is craziness. Daily life has been absolutely disrupted and I think admissions decisions/deadlines are in fluctuation. I’ve been in communication with the professor who interviewed me and I don’t think normal USC procedures are in effect right now. I know film school is all some people can think about (I was you last week, it was all I could think about too) but life here has been taken over by the coronavirus so I wouldn’t read too much into anything or worry about the fall, I think it’s inevitable that exceptional circumstances will affect people’s ability to defer, pay, send in information etc. Especially because border control could be affected for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 19, 2020)

sa96 said:


> I don’t know what it’s like around the world but here in Canada, (and I believe in California as well) it is craziness. Daily life has been absolutely disrupted and I think admissions decisions/deadlines are in fluctuation. I’ve been in communication with the professor who interviewed me and I don’t think normal USC procedures are in effect right now. I know film school is all some people can think about (I was you last week, it was all I could think about too) but life here has been taken over by the coronavirus so I wouldn’t read too much into anything or worry about the fall, I think it’s inevitable that exceptional circumstances will affect people’s ability to defer, pay, send in information etc. Especially because border control could be affected for the foreseeable future.


I am from Italy, I live right in the epicenter of the pandemic area in my country, and let me tell you, everything has and will change. Today is our 11th day of lockdown, we were supposed to go back to “normality” on April 3rd but the government has already warned us that it will be extended until no one knows when. I don’t want to scare anyone but if only the world saw how things truly are over here, they’d act in a much quicker way.
Everything seems up in the air, just like anywhere else, and things unfortunately will get worse and worse from now on. I was accepted to USC for the upcoming fall term and I truly hope the university will be able to provide us with some information regarding the upcoming year before the deadline (April 15th). I still haven’t paid the deposit as I do not know how things will be over the next few months or whether I will be even allowed to travel outside of Europe (or Italy even) anytime soon.
It is a challenging time for all of us for sure. Stay safe out there! hopefully things will get better and we will all be able to meet up soon!


----------



## green-scarf (Mar 19, 2020)

Hope everyone in LA is okay! Just heard that the ‘Safer at Home’ order went into effect.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Mar 20, 2020)

Hey, guys! Finally received an official invitation letter and submitted all required documents. That was not so easy in my case because all spouse’s documents were in the work until today and it’s actually a chaos happening in this governmental structures that are in charge of issuing them. Thanks to those guys who helped me along the way with an advises of how to communicate with an Office of Admissions.

I wanted to ask a few questions.

Have you guys registered for an online tour? What’s the format of this, does anyone know what to expect? A Skype call or it will be smth like a live stream and we would be able to text or watch only?

Also wanted to ask if there are some sort of information of what can an admitted student prepare for the program? Like what tasks could be done ahead of the studyings? What to think about?

I only heard about concepts for 5-minutes shorts. Are there some kind of restrictions besides duration?

Maybe anyone knows what else to expect from the first year at least?

thanks!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2020)

sa96 said:


> Hope everyone in LA is okay! Just heard that the ‘Safer at Home’ order went into effect.



I'm good. I've been home for over two weeks already because I was sick. Doctor didn't think it was covid but I wasn't tested. Finally feeling better though. Still have cough and I'm feeling 90%. My three kids are loving staying home watching TV and playing video games. We need to go for a walk or I'm going to go insane.

My work sent my Avid to my house so I can start doing some work but it's been hard to concentrate with everything going on. I'll try some more work today. 

Going to try and start some sort of homeschool next week since they aren't going back to school until May or never. Wish me freaking luck.


----------



## thisismaritza (Mar 21, 2020)

Hey everyone! So I was waitlisted for Fall with guaranteed admission for Spring 2021, but I'm still debating whether to accept or not. USC is my first choice, but I haven't heard anything about scholarships or financial aid. Since I'm on the waitlist, I feel like that means I haven't received any aid. Has anyone heard anything about this? 

I got into Columbia for documentary filmmaking, and they sent an aid package right away. For those applicants who were admitted -- were you sent something similar? Does anyone know if USC SCA typically gives out many scholarships or just a handful?


----------



## crashpad311 (Mar 21, 2020)

thisismaritza said:


> Hey everyone! So I was waitlisted for Fall with guaranteed admission for Spring 2021, but I'm still debating whether to accept or not. USC is my first choice, but I haven't heard anything about scholarships or financial aid. Since I'm on the waitlist, I feel like that means I haven't received any aid. Has anyone heard anything about this?
> 
> I got into Columbia for documentary filmmaking, and they sent an aid package right away. For those applicants who were admitted -- were you sent something similar? Does anyone know if USC SCA typically gives out many scholarships or just a handful?



I received a scholarship yesterday (I was admitted for Fall 2020). 

Anecdotally, I had a friend on waitlist last year and she did not end up receiving a scholarship. I think she said this was true of her classmates. My guess is they don't do it for folks who are waitlisted (worth asking) but I think there are a lot more scholarships for continuing students.


----------



## afilmcionado (Mar 21, 2020)

crashpad311 said:


> I received a scholarship yesterday (I was admitted for Fall 2020).
> 
> Anecdotally, I had a friend on waitlist last year and she did not end up receiving a scholarship. I think she said this was true of her classmates. My guess is they don't do it for folks who are waitlisted (worth asking) but I think there are a lot more scholarships for continuing students.



What scholarship did you get? (If you'd like to disclose.)


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi, hope everyone is hanging in there... it’s a bit bleak here in NYC, but we will get through this.

In the meantime, I thought I’d share my visual sample from my application ... enjoy!





__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com
				






Ok so that’s not actually my sample, but thought we could all use a lift!


----------



## Pleiadestroyer (Mar 22, 2020)

Long time lurker here. I just received my rejection letter (dated 20 March).
Congrats to those who got accepted. To my fellow optimists, who's ready for round 2? 
Stay safe and keep creating!


----------



## charlottehuang (Mar 22, 2020)

Got my rejection letter too, I had a nice interview with the professor and actually at that time she said I am top 10 of the applicants ( I am not sure whether it means top 10 of her own choices 😂)but it seems that it’s the whole committee that made the final decision.
Anyway, the waiting is finally ended, and I’m ready to go for Chapman, Congrats to those accepted! Hope we could meet one day in the studios!


----------



## JADEL (Mar 22, 2020)

Omg... That's so sad... I'm ready for it.


----------



## JADEL (Mar 22, 2020)

Pleiadestroyer said:


> Long time lurker here. I just received my rejection letter (dated 20 March).
> Congrats to those who got accepted. To my fellow optimists, who's ready for round 2?
> Stay safe and keep creating!


Me!! I'll apply spring 2021, and then fall 2021 hahaha!!


----------



## yyeung0486 (Mar 22, 2020)

It looks like many people have received the result already... I still waiting but I won't put much hope there... Admission team also told me that they will send result through the end of this month.


----------



## yyeung0486 (Mar 24, 2020)

A question for those who got accepted. What kind of work you guys submit for the video? Is it school production or production from work? Is it large scale production? I'm thinking to reapply but I need some suggestions to best work on my next application process. Thank you!


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 24, 2020)

lilianayyang said:


> A question for those who got accepted. What kind of work you guys submit for the video? Is it school production or production from work? Is it large scale production? I'm thinking to reapply but I need some suggestions to best work on my next application process. Thank you!


Personally, I’ve submitted a video I shot on my phone while on a trip with a friend. It was nothing fancy and nothing too complicated, no acting involved.
I am more into indie / documentary kind of things and although I want to focus on cinematography during the program at USC, I wanted to prove that I could tell a story without fancy equipment or a big production.
I think (and you can also kind of understand it from the interview that one of the SCA faculty members did here on the forum) USC wants to get a sense of you as a storyteller and of your personality rather than how good your are with the camera or at directing a big crew. We are all going to school to learn new skills so it wouldn’t make sense to accept people who already know it all.
They want folks who are able to inspire and have stories to tell, who can make the best out of the little things and that can craft unique stories.
So long story short, don’t worry too much about the technique or making your video a masterpiece. It’s all about providing the audience with a sense of who you are and wanting them to see more of what you can do with the guidance and support of the faculty and inspiration from the peers in your future class.
Hope this makes sense and that it can help you out! Good luck with your future application!


----------



## CrispyMerola (Mar 24, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> Personally, I’ve submitted a video I shot on my phone while on a trip with a friend. It was nothing fancy and nothing too complicated, no acting involved.
> I am more into indie / documentary kind of things and although I want to focus on cinematography during the program at USC, I wanted to prove that I could tell a story without fancy equipment or a big production.
> I think (and you can also kind of understand it from the interview that one of the SCA faculty members did here on the forum) USC wants to get a sense of you as a storyteller and of your personality rather than how good your are with the camera or at directing a big crew. We are all going to school to learn new skills so it wouldn’t make sense to accept people who already know it all.
> They want folks who are able to inspire and have stories to tell, who can make the best out of the little things and that can craft unique stories.
> ...



I second this! I was waitlisted but I submitted a short I did for a one week film festival at my school. It wasn't polished, shot under time constraints, blah blah blah excuses but I thought it was the best demonstration of how I want to tell stories, so I chose it for the portfolio.

I don't think budget or equipment factor into how they assess your short. If anything, they would probably look at how you utilized what you had available. So, shooting a meh short on an Arri would look pretty suspect, whereas a good short shot on a phone or mid range DSLR shows that you are resourceful. It's always impressive when a 'cheap' short has the ability to captivate audiences.


----------



## yyeung0486 (Mar 24, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> Personally, I’ve submitted a video I shot on my phone while on a trip with a friend. It was nothing fancy and nothing too complicated, no acting involved.
> I am more into indie / documentary kind of things and although I want to focus on cinematography during the program at USC, I wanted to prove that I could tell a story without fancy equipment or a big production.
> I think (and you can also kind of understand it from the interview that one of the SCA faculty members did here on the forum) USC wants to get a sense of you as a storyteller and of your personality rather than how good your are with the camera or at directing a big crew. We are all going to school to learn new skills so it wouldn’t make sense to accept people who already know it all.
> They want folks who are able to inspire and have stories to tell, who can make the best out of the little things and that can craft unique stories.
> ...


Thank you for your suggestions! It is really helpful! Really appreciated!


----------



## Qinyue Luo (Mar 24, 2020)

I got my rejection letter from USC last night... So far I've only been accepted by LMU  I'm struggling whether should I take a gap and apply again for 2021 Fall... Any suggestions? T.T


----------



## sguilford (Mar 24, 2020)

lilianayyang said:


> Thank you for your suggestions! It is really helpful! Really appreciated!


I have basically no production experience but I have a lot of creative experience and film studies experience. So I bought a camera and some basic equipment the summer before the application was due and I just started getting practice where I could. I wrote a 5min screenplay and then shot it with some theater students at my college. They were happy to act in it too. Absolutely no budget besides the initial cost for my equipment (tripod, lights, camera, lens, etc). Oh! And a lot of time spent learning on YouTube and in Facebook groups.


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Mar 24, 2020)

lilianayyang said:


> Thank you for your suggestions! It is really helpful! Really appreciated!


I was waitlisted but I just want to say that my film was a little different than what others are saying and I think that goes to show that the formula is hard to pin down. I submitted a 16mm film that I made as a final project in a course in college. It's kind of experimental and kind of documentary - it's a little weird and probably not the best film to submit to every school but my mentality was that if the evaluators didn't like what I had to say then I probably shouldn't attend that school. I also focused primarily on my personal statement and from what I've heard, USC weighs the statement the most. I'm not sure if that helps, I just wanted to say that every student comes in with different experiences and interests and I think what really matters is that you believe in your story and what your film says.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 25, 2020)

lilianayyang said:


> A question for those who got accepted. What kind of work you guys submit for the video? Is it school production or production from work? Is it large scale production? I'm thinking to reapply but I need some suggestions to best work on my next application process. Thank you!


I'd just like to echo what others have said and really really really encourage you to fully read and absorb the interview with @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty, particularly how the personal statement is weighed far more than the visual sample. You've now been given the definitive blueprint for things that previous cycles only guessed at. They said that one of the big misconceptions is that the visual sample is what "gets you in," when in reality that is hardly ever the case. The personal statement is key, and they really lay out the clear pitfalls and traps that many applicants tend to fall into (i.e. avoid topics like "why I love movies" or "how badly I want to become a filmmaker"). Instead, focus on your personal story, experiences, things you have lived through. I don't care how boring you think your life was, there is something unique about it. I think part of the journey in shaping your personal statement is the practice of self-awareness and reflection that's necessary to think about your life in a way perhaps you weren't used to, and to use a storyteller's mind and creative instincts to sculpt that glob of experiences into something that makes sense. That's what storytelling is after all, the expression of our human need to make sense of our experiences in this world.


----------



## afilmcionado (Mar 25, 2020)

Even though I didn't do this on purpose, I structured my visual sample around my personal statement. I talk about my "artistic journey" in my personal statement, and that journey largely consists of me making my visual sample. So my visual sample is essentially a supplement to my personal statement. I also used my personal statement to explain some of the choices (and even shortcomings) behind my visual sample. Anyhow, my personal statement and visual sample are inseparably tied.

My visual sample is indeed a pretty big film I made in college (big as in I had more than a skeleton crew), but it was also only shot on a DSLR-equivalent camera. You can get very good footage from DSLR + post nowadays. I think if you want to do iPhone, then you'll have to lean into it as a confident, stylistic choice and show that you know what you're doing.


----------



## Blainefuller (Mar 25, 2020)

Curious if this is normal that we haven’t heard about scholarships or financial aid with only around 3 weeks until decision time or is the virus impacting these results, slowing things down? Anyone receive information about their FAFSA? Thanks for the help.


----------



## JADEL (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks for all the valuable suggestions!! They're really really helpful!! 🥰


----------



## Saay01 (Mar 25, 2020)

lilianayyang said:


> A question for those who got accepted. What kind of work you guys submit for the video? Is it school production or production from work? Is it large scale production? I'm thinking to reapply but I need some suggestions to best work on my next application process. Thank you!



I did my undergrad studies in product and graphic design from a design school which is very similar to a film school, so I already had som eexperience in filmmaking. Additionally, I was working at corporate company where my design team would make corporate films and I had taken a few screenwriting and filmmaking courses. I worked on my visual sample specially for my applications and focused on my story and how important it was for me to tell it. I also took efforts in cinematography as I had mentioned in my personal statement that I want to learn direction as well as cinematography. I didn't use expensive lights or equipment though, just a simple yellow bulb or a tubelight was enough to create different lighting. My designing skills were an advantage in this case. 

As for my written sample, I thought it was my weakest point as I only started writing a year ago, but I wanted to show my Indian roots and that I have unique stories from India, so my written sample was a feature treatment. It was a very spiritual story with a slightly modern approach. So I guess I got points only for writing about a different culture from a fresh perspective. But that's just my analysis. 

But, I agree with everyone that your personal statement is what matters the most. I wanted to highlight my aesthetic and illustration skills and show them that I am a creator, one way or another, so instead of going the traditional route, I had drawn a comic strip of four pages illustrating my story. This became a very strong point in my application as my interviewer mentioned that she had never seen a personal statement like mine. 

So, I would suggest that work on your personal statement. That's your identity because everyone has their story and their own way of presenting it, you just have to be honest. Think of it as selling yourself as a brand, what USP do you have and how do these USPs help you become a better storyteller. 

Sorry for a long message. This journey was really tough and stressful and I had very limited knowledge about how to apply for film schools, so I would like to help anyone who needs it. 😊


----------



## addik (Mar 25, 2020)

lilianayyang said:


> A question for those who got accepted. What kind of work you guys submit for the video? Is it school production or production from work? Is it large scale production? I'm thinking to reapply but I need some suggestions to best work on my next application process. Thank you!




I actually submitted something I worked on as a director/producer for a small production company here. So, yes, I did get funding behind it (but not much, it was "just" a "digital" project so funding wasn't that big), but I was hesitant to submit it because it was more experimental and not really narrative. So I made a re-edit specifically for my application. 

Now that I look back to it, at the very least, that project was something I made from the heart. It was a work for a client, but it was something I'd make anyway out of passion, so it did feel authentic that way!



Qinyue Luo said:


> I got my rejection letter from USC last night... So far I've only been accepted by LMU  I'm struggling whether should I take a gap and apply again for 2021 Fall... Any suggestions? T.T




LMU is a great school too! I would have applied too but what stopped me is that when I visited in 2018, they were in the middle of transferring to their new campus, which I think should be fully functional by the time you start! Look in to the curriculum and the campus resources for both schools and see which one you'd prefer. If you strongly prefer USC, you could try again next year. But, either way, LMU is a great school.


----------



## crashpad311 (Mar 25, 2020)

Blainefuller said:


> Curious if this is normal that we haven’t heard about scholarships or financial aid with only around 3 weeks until decision time or is the virus impacting these results, slowing things down? Anyone receive information about their FAFSA? Thanks for the help.



Hey! I heard back about scholarship from the SCA but not financial aid.


----------



## songbird013 (Mar 25, 2020)

Blainefuller said:


> Curious if this is normal that we haven’t heard about scholarships or financial aid with only around 3 weeks until decision time or is the virus impacting these results, slowing things down? Anyone receive information about their FAFSA? Thanks for the help.



I reached out to the financial aid office today and I was told that financial aid packages would be sent out in June. I don't know if that's normal for USC or if it's been impacted by the virus. As for scholarships, I think the SCA will reach out to you directly if you've received any of the department grants or scholarships. I think they sent out some emails last week and I don't know if there will be any more.


----------



## crashpad311 (Mar 25, 2020)

songbird013 said:


> I reached out to the financial aid office today and I was told that financial aid packages would be sent out in June. I don't know if that's normal for USC or if it's been impacted by the virus. As for scholarships, I think the SCA will reach out to you directly if you've received any of the department grants or scholarships. I think they sent out some emails last week and I don't know if there will be any more.



@Blainefuller My understanding is that financial aid would just be loans & work study anyway though


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 25, 2020)

I got an email reply from SCA yesterday and they said scholarships are still being determined on a rolling basis and will be awarded through the first week of April. To my understanding, the George Lucas Fellowships have been awarded so don’t count on those bad boys. SCA said that the scholarship amounts are “very modest” so concurrently pursuing outside funding sources is highly suggested.


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Mar 25, 2020)

I’m under the impression that they don’t give scholarships to those on the waitlist so I’ve been looking for outside funding sources and have had trouble finding good scholarships to apply to. I’ve looked on the thread of scholarships on here and they’re good but I just wish I could find some more options. Anyone have any ideas on how to find these sources?


----------



## addik (Mar 25, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> I got an email reply from SCA yesterday and they said scholarships are still being determined on a rolling basis and will be awarded through the first week of April. To my understanding, the George Lucas Fellowships have been awarded so don’t count on those bad boys. SCA said that the scholarship amounts are “very modest” so concurrently pursuing outside funding sources is highly suggested.



Man, as an International Student, I'm holding out for hope that I be considered the HFPA Scholarship. Not sure if they've already awarded it, but still crossing fingers on it!


----------



## KelseyMcGee (Mar 25, 2020)

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> I’m under the impression that they don’t give scholarships to those on the waitlist so I’ve been looking for outside funding sources and have had trouble finding good scholarships to apply to. I’ve looked on the thread of scholarships on here and they’re good but I just wish I could find some more options. Anyone have any ideas on how to find these sources?



I am also on the waitlist and have been looking at outside funding! I am not sure what to do/am very worried about finances. I think I am also just stressed and worried about COVID, so it is impacting my view on everything.


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Mar 25, 2020)

KelseyMcGee said:


> I am also on the waitlist and have been looking at outside funding! I am not sure what to do/am very worried about finances. I think I am also just stressed and worried about COVID, so it is impacting my view on everything.


I mean in a way I would almost prefer going in Spring 2021 because COVID should be calmed down and almost back to normal by then. But if I get off the waitlist, I can't defer to Spring so I'm a little nervous about funding and moving, but I guess I'll just deal with that if it comes. Outside funding is difficult to dig up! It's really frustrating.


----------



## bounceback (Mar 26, 2020)

GUYS ACCEPTANCES ARE STILL COMING OUT. I GOT ACCEPTED JUST TODAY.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 26, 2020)

bounceback said:


> GUYS ACCEPTANCES ARE STILL COMING OUT. I GOT ACCEPTED JUST TODAY.


Congrats man! I saw you posted the same thing in the Screenwriting thread as well. Were you just admitted to both? Or did you mean one or the other? Either way it's awesome. 😎


----------



## bounceback (Mar 26, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Congrats man! I saw you posted the same thing in the Screenwriting thread as well. Were you just admitted to both? Or did you mean one or the other? Either way it's awesome. 😎


i got into film and television production but I wanted to let screenwriting know because I know the waiting process is painful hehe


----------



## addik (Mar 27, 2020)

bounceback said:


> GUYS ACCEPTANCES ARE STILL COMING OUT. I GOT ACCEPTED JUST TODAY.



Oh wow, congrats! It really goes to show it's not over until the (to be politically correct) plus-sized lady sings (and it goes to show how much of the admissions process remains a mystery to us)


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> I'd just like to echo what others have said and really really really encourage you to fully read and absorb the interview with @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty, particularly how the personal statement is weighed far more than the visual sample.


Here it is FYI:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## stargirlmars (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi! I hope everyone is doing well right now. i just wanted to let you guys know something my friend told me today that might quell some people's financial worries (like it did for me): "you have the right to appeal financial aid decisions for this year and next year if family finances have changed because of the virus since financial aid was applied." 

And these are the links she sent me:
1. How To Ask For More College Financial Aid Due To The Coronavirus
2. http://kantrowitz.com/books/appeal/how-to-appeal-for-more-financial-aid-for-college.pdf

I'd also like to say that I finally committed to USC! Who all has committed and would like to be roommates with me? 😂


----------



## addik (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey guys! Just got an email reminding me about the upcoming virtual admitted students' day, a glimmer of light in dark times! Anyone attending? It'll be at 5 AM here but I'll do my best to wake up before then lol


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Apr 1, 2020)

addik said:


> Hey guys! Just got an email reminding me about the upcoming virtual admitted students' day, a glimmer of light in dark times! Anyone attending? It'll be at 5 AM here but I'll do my best to wake up before then lol



I have registered. Will attend! I think it’s just necessary these times


----------



## stargirlmars (Apr 1, 2020)

I'll be tuning in as well!


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Apr 1, 2020)

I’ll be there, too! Looking forward to it 😊


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Apr 2, 2020)

Want to ask international students. How are you guys feeling about moving to LA? What do you think about housing? Do you plan to arrive ahead of the studying?


----------



## Ep317 (Apr 2, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Want to ask international students. How are you guys feeling about moving to LA? What do you think about housing? Do you plan to arrive ahead of the studying?


I’ve been thinking about this a lot, especially regarding to “where” I am going to live. I’ve talked with a few current students at USC and they all suggested living a little bit further away from campus as the area is a little sketchy, especially for a girl and when you have to work until late at night. I’ve been looking into Hollywood area, WeHo is personally my favorite but it’s really far, especially without a car. I think I’ll start looking up things online a few weeks before the start of the program and then arrive in LA about 10 days earlier so that I have enough time to check out a few options.
I’d love to chat with future classmates that are also looking for roommates tho!


----------



## addik (Apr 2, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Want to ask international students. How are you guys feeling about moving to LA? What do you think about housing? Do you plan to arrive ahead of the studying?



I'm pretty excited about moving to LA! I'm just a bit anxious with the cost of living and getting around, but I'm all in all excited! 

I'm actually almost sure about getting a dorm for my first year. I've heard of how sketchy USC and its surrounding areas are, but there's apparently a free service that takes you from one point of the campus to another at nighttime, so that sort of sold me in to the idea of getting a dorm, especially since I heard how tough the first year is. I was initially thinking about asking my aunt if I could stay at her free room in Santa Monica, but it is quite far, and I didn't want to be a bother. I'm planning to move out after my first year though and to room with someone somewhere else in LA. At least I'd have a better idea of what to expect in LA by then!


----------



## akindofcloseness (Apr 2, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> Want to ask international students. How are you guys feeling about moving to LA? What do you think about housing? Do you plan to arrive ahead of the studying?



I don't think this is what you meant but I'm mentally preparing for the very real possibility that moving to the U.S. will just not be feasible because of the Pandemic. Either because of visa / border issues or because I'm not willing to pay the huge amount of money to take online classes, which would essentially ruin most of the reason to invest so much in an education.

18 months minimum to a vaccine means that Social Isolation may have to be utilized again, that flattening the curve means being socially isolated more frequently and that international travel may be seriously impaired.


----------



## sguilford (Apr 2, 2020)

I found this fb group for finding housing, I don't know how useful it will actually prove but it might be helpful, I joined. USC Graduate Students Looking For Housing

I'm a domestic student but I share some of the same feelings about moving that you've all mentioned. 😅


----------



## truffleshuffle (Apr 2, 2020)

sguilford said:


> I found this fb group for finding housing, I don't know how useful it will actually prove but it might be helpful, I joined. USC Graduate Students Looking For Housing
> 
> I'm a domestic student but I share some of the same feelings about moving that you've all mentioned. 😅


This is another Facebook group for USC housing and sublets. USC HOUSING / SUBLETS / RENTALS


----------



## green-scarf (Apr 2, 2020)

akindofcloseness said:


> I don't think this is what you meant but I'm mentally preparing for the very real possibility that moving to the U.S. will just not be feasible because of the Pandemic. Either because of visa / border issues or because I'm not willing to pay the huge amount of money to take online classes, which would essentially ruin most of the reason to invest so much in an education.
> 
> 18 months minimum to a vaccine means that Social Isolation may have to be utilized again, that flattening the curve means being socially isolated more frequently and that international travel may be seriously impaired.



I really don’t mean to worry anyone but I have heard that some US schools are considering asking international students to defer one year because of the evolving situation with coronavirus. My cousin goes to school in Illinois and his school’s counsellors have already started advising them that this may be a possibility they have to prepare for.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Apr 2, 2020)

sa96 said:


> I really don’t mean to worry anyone but I have heard that some US schools are considering asking international students to defer one year because of the evolving situation with coronavirus. My cousin goes to school in Illinois and his school’s counsellors have already started advising them that this may be a possibility they have to prepare for.


Wow, I hope if that's the case then they allow us domestic students the option to defer as well. I would rather not go through a cohort completely devoid of any international students.


----------



## crashpad311 (Apr 2, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Wow, I hope if that's the case then they allow us domestic students the option to defer as well. I would rather not go through a cohort completely devoid of any international students.


 Agreed! Or through a zoom screen.


----------



## green-scarf (Apr 2, 2020)

Do you really think they would start first semester online? I just don’t know how it would be possible given the curriculum


----------



## addik (Apr 2, 2020)

sa96 said:


> Do you really think they would start first semester online? I just don’t know how it would be possible given the curriculum



Honestly, I see the option to defer to the following semester/year more viable than online classes. What's the point of Production classes if you can't even work with people from your cohort? I wouldn't be surprised if it happened too (my brother who got in to Concordia University was already offered to defer to the Winter term, but Canada is different in a sense that they closed their borders and no one knows when it would open again).

Another thing that I could see happening though is that they proceed with the Fall term but they would let us take the Film studies electives. I don't know how that would work though.

--EDIT: I just want to add a glimmer of hope in by pointing out that California has seen a somewhat flattening of the curve (although there was a sharp increase of cases/deaths on the most recent numbers) and was the first state to put a shelter-in-place order. California isn't as dense as New York as well, so it has that going for it. The biggest question mark comes from the fact that California has a backlog on testing results, so they still do expect for the numbers to swell up in April and May. We might start seeing a flattening of the curve in June or earlier if all goes well.


----------



## stargirlmars (Apr 2, 2020)

Do you guys think the quarantine will be over by the end of the summer or by December? I keep hearing rumors that we might be like this till December 😣


----------



## stargirlmars (Apr 2, 2020)

Also, here's some FB groups that a former USC student recommended I join to find housing:









						USC Sub/Leases and Housing | Facebook
					

The OFFICIAL housing page of USC. An honest place for Trojans to find available rooms from other Trojans!  FIGHT ON!




					www.facebook.com
				











						USC HOUSING / SUBLETS / RENTALS | Facebook
					

The BEST housing page of USC.   An honest place for Trojans to find available rooms from other Trojans!




					www.facebook.com
				




Also, checkout Apartments.com and Realtor.com


----------



## addik (Apr 2, 2020)

stargirlmars said:


> Do you guys think the quarantine will be over by the end of the summer or by December? I keep hearing rumors that we might be like this till December 😣



I don't want to sound Trumpian (lol), but I don't think a full-blown lockdown until December (like what we have right now in the Philippines) is feasible. At they very least, they might loosen quarantine in a few months' time but I they might still keep schools closed. I know everyone is looking for a vaccine, but I think another question we should ask if we find a viable treatment to Covid. If we do, we might return to a sense of normalcy and the quarantine might be over sooner than we think it would. But that's just me thinking wishfully, I think.

For me though, the more worrying thing about Covid (aside from loved ones contracting it, that is) is the effects it might have in the industry ). There will be some big changes for sure.


----------



## stargirlmars (Apr 2, 2020)

addik said:


> I don't want to sound Trumpian (lol), but I don't think a full-blown lockdown until December (like what we have right now in the Philippines) is feasible. At they very least, they might loosen quarantine in a few months' time but I they might still keep schools closed. I know everyone is looking for a vaccine, but I think another question we should ask if we find a viable treatment to Covid. If we do, we might return to a sense of normalcy and the quarantine might be over sooner than we think it would. But that's just me thinking wishfully, I think.
> 
> For me though, the more worrying thing about Covid (aside from loved ones contracting it, that is) is the effects it might have in the industry ). There will be some big changes for sure.



Isn't it true that China has found a vaccine, but the US pharmaceutical industry is blocking it because they want to make a profit off of it....or was that just a fever dream of mine?


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Apr 2, 2020)

addik said:


> I don't want to sound Trumpian (lol), but I don't think a full-blown lockdown until December (like what we have right now in the Philippines) is feasible. At they very least, they might loosen quarantine in a few months' time but I they might still keep schools closed. I know everyone is looking for a vaccine, but I think another question we should ask if we find a viable treatment to Covid. If we do, we might return to a sense of normalcy and the quarantine might be over sooner than we think it would. But that's just me thinking wishfully, I think.
> 
> For me though, the more worrying thing about Covid (aside from loved ones contracting it, that is) is the effects it might have in the industry ). There will be some big changes for sure.


I'm really hoping that they will address a lot of these questions during the accepted students event tomorrow. I'm sure they'll tell us what they know but they likely won't know too much. 
I agree, there's no way a total lockdown until December is feasible for anyone. Another option for them is to delay the start of next year's semesters. I had an all-staff meeting with the cinema I work for today (in the suburbs of NYC near where COVID-19 ground zero was for NY) and they said that the latest absolute worst-case-scenario is to open in September. I don't know what that means or where they're getting that analysis from but I don't think they're suggesting that optimistically. Hope everyone is staying healthy and safe


----------



## stargirlmars (Apr 2, 2020)

I can't tell you how much I wish for all of this to be solved by the end of summer because I'm so close to a psychotic break from being stuck in my house.


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Apr 2, 2020)

stargirlmars said:


> Isn't it true that China has found a vaccine, but the US pharmaceutical industry is blocking it because they want to make a profit off of it....or was that just a fever dream of mine?


I think there are parts of that that are probably true but I don't think vaccines take less than a year to produce successfully. Vaccines that aren't tested properly can have fatalities of their own. Though, obviously I'm not even close to an expert. All I know is that the US needs medicare for all and not medicare tied to employment 😎


----------



## stargirlmars (Apr 2, 2020)

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> I think there are parts of that that are probably true but I don't think vaccines take less than a year to produce successfully. Vaccines that aren't tested properly can have fatalities of their own. Though, obviously I'm not even close to an expert. All I know is that the US needs medicare for all and not medicare tied to employment 😎


Right?! And some damn paid leave, waive late fees on bills, and tuition refunds. It's funny how these m/billion dollar companies are filing for bankruptcy and begging for bailouts, yet ordinary citizens are expected to starve and have been "prepared" with savings.


----------



## addik (Apr 2, 2020)

IIRC, China doesn't necessarily have a vaccine yet but they did find an effective treatment (which IIRC, is a Japanese medicine), but like all treatments, it still needs to be tested and that will still take time. As for vaccines, there are many labs that are doing clinical trials of possible vaccines, but we're still far off from an actual vaccine.




stargirlmars said:


> I can't tell you how much I wish for all of this to be solved by the end of summer because I'm so close to a psychotic break from being stuck in my house.



Haha I can totally relate to this. My brother and I moved back in at my mom's one-bedroom apartment (which is just a 5-minute walk from where I live, so it's not too far) so we could watch each other out. We've been holed up here for weeks now, and the building's admin is very strict with us walking around the compound the apartment is in. We're losing our minds here! Haha, that said what calms me down is just playing video games (City: Skylines, Stardew Valley). I actually just quit my regular freelancing job here in the Philippines before the Covid outbreak (at the back of my mind, I was already expecting work to be affected by it and since I was already sure about going to LA for USC, there was no point clinging on to it), so all I do is just wait for all this to pass over.

It seems you guys are in the US, so I'm hoping you guys stay safe. I do hope the worst is behind all of us, but we never really know now, do we?


----------



## stargirlmars (Apr 2, 2020)

addik said:


> IIRC, China doesn't necessarily have a vaccine yet but they did find an effective treatment (which IIRC, is a Japanese medicine), but like all treatments, it still needs to be tested and that will still take time. As for vaccines, there are many labs that are doing clinical trials of possible vaccines, but we're still far off from an actual vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg! Well, I commend you for having kept your sanity this long! Being with that many people in such a small space is tough, and more so if you can't leave for walks 😣 The only thing keeping me sane at this point is movies and poptropica lmao.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 3, 2020)

stargirlmars said:


> Do you guys think the quarantine will be over by the end of the summer or by December? I keep hearing rumors that we might be like this till December 😣


We're going to be in a mess until the vaccine is available which will be in 12 months from whenever they started.

If you look at the 1918 pandemic it spiked again big time in the fall when they relaxed the extreme measures. It could happen again if we relax again.

I don't want to be Debbie Downer but I'm not sure at all what next year will look like for higher education. I can see it working fine for Screenwriting peeps but I don't know about production.


----------



## CrispyMerola (Apr 3, 2020)

Is anyone else having trouble getting into the zoom meeting for admitted students day? I have my name changed the way they asked but I still can't access the meeting.


----------



## stargirlmars (Apr 3, 2020)

Here's the info to join:

Join Zoom Meeting

https://usc.zoom.us/j/553193908

Meeting ID: 553 193 908


----------



## CrispyMerola (Apr 3, 2020)

Thank you, they let me in when I exited and re-entered!


----------



## addik (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi guys! Zoom meeting just got concluded and I'm now even more stoked to start the semester (and yeah, hopefully the world will be a lot healthier by then).

To anyone who didn't make it and is wondering about the Covid-19 situation: apparently they'll take deferral (due to Covid-19-related issues) on a case-to-case basis, but you generally can't defer your slot to another semester. No concrete plan has been made regarding fall, but an idea floated by Barnett is that we start taking theory classes first online, and start production once the pandemic has died down. 

In any case, I'm so happy that I finally got to meet some/all of you and I can't wait to work with you guys!


----------



## N Taka (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi,
I am an international Student and got waitlisted. I am just curious whoever got waitlisted, all we can do is just wait until August? I got another email that I have to submit my financial documents and I have submitted my bank balance and Confidential Statement. Do you guys know if there is any other documents that I need to submit.....?  Im bit worried about this waitlist process things...haha


----------



## addik (Apr 3, 2020)

N Taka said:


> Hi,
> I am an international Student and got waitlisted. I am just curious whoever got waitlisted, all we can do is just wait until August? I got another email that I have to submit my financial documents and I have submitted my bank balance and Confidential Statement. Do you guys know if there is any other documents that I need to submit.....?  Im bit worried about this waitlist process things...haha



Yeah, from what I gathered from past threads, it really is a waiting game. Fortunately, for International Students, I think the cut-off time is earlier (I think June?) just to make way for your visa application, so if you don't make it out of waitlist by then, you should be a shoe-in for Spring. I think domestic students can still make it out of the waitlist as late as August 21.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Apr 3, 2020)

addik said:


> Hi guys! Zoom meeting just got concluded and I'm now even more stoked to start the semester (and yeah, hopefully the world will be a lot healthier by then).
> 
> To anyone who didn't make it and is wondering about the Covid-19 situation: apparently they'll take deferral (due to Covid-19-related issues) on a case-to-case basis, but you generally can't defer your slot to another semester. No concrete plan has been made regarding fall, but an idea floated by Barnett is that we start taking theory classes first online, and start production once the pandemic has died down.
> 
> In any case, I'm so happy that I finally got to meet some/all of you and I can't wait to work with you guys!


Really enjoyed the meeting. Was very happy to see everyone at least sitting in those small squares. Thrilled to meet you all in person now guys


----------



## CrispyMerola (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah, that session was a blast, and super informative. Looking forward to either the Fall or the Spring!


----------



## Ep317 (Apr 4, 2020)

Has anyone received an e-mail regarding the facebook group for admitted students? During the online session yesterday they said they’d send out another e-mail in the afternoon but I still haven’t received anything so I was wondering if it’s just me or no one has received it yet


----------



## truffleshuffle (Apr 4, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> Has anyone received an e-mail regarding the facebook group for admitted students? During the online session yesterday they said they’d send out another e-mail in the afternoon but I still haven’t received anything so I was wondering if it’s just me or no one has received it yet


I don't remember them saying they would send another Facebook group invite for Fall 2020, but maybe I just missed it. I know Susan said that waitlisted folks would be able to join the group once they're moved off the waitlist, otherwise they will be invited to the Spring 2021 Facebook group when it's created at a later date.


----------



## Ep317 (Apr 4, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> I don't remember them saying they would send another Facebook group invite for Fall 2020, but maybe I just missed it. I know Susan said that waitlisted folks would be able to join the group once they're moved off the waitlist, otherwise they will be invited to the Spring 2021 Facebook group when it's created at a later date.


She said it in the chat, but there was a lot going on in there so hard to spot it ahah

Also, for those of you who missed the online session, they said that the biggest scholarships have already been awarded however, there are still a few that will be send out throughout the upcoming week.


----------



## afilmcionado (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm Fall 2020 and haven't received the link to the Facebook group. Does anyone have it?


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Apr 4, 2020)

afilmcionado said:


> I'm Fall 2020 and haven't received the link to the Facebook group. Does anyone have it?


Same with me


----------



## Saay01 (Apr 4, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> I’ve been thinking about this a lot, especially regarding to “where” I am going to live. I’ve talked with a few current students at USC and they all suggested living a little bit further away from campus as the area is a little sketchy, especially for a girl and when you have to work until late at night. I’ve been looking into Hollywood area, WeHo is personally my favorite but it’s really far, especially without a car. I think I’ll start looking up things online a few weeks before the start of the program and then arrive in LA about 10 days earlier so that I have enough time to check out a few options.
> I’d love to chat with future classmates that are also looking for roommates tho!





OzymandiasVII said:


> Want to ask international students. How are you guys feeling about moving to LA? What do you think about housing? Do you plan to arrive ahead of the studying?



I'm really excited to move to LA and planning on arriving a few days early but at this point, I'm not sure how things will be due to the lockdown. I initially planned on staying on campus but after yesterday's meeting, I am looking at other options. Anybody else looking for housing? But really hoping to meet you all in person in August.


----------



## Saay01 (Apr 4, 2020)

stargirlmars said:


> Hi! I hope everyone is doing well right now. i just wanted to let you guys know something my friend told me today that might quell some people's financial worries (like it did for me): "you have the right to appeal financial aid decisions for this year and next year if family finances have changed because of the virus since financial aid was applied."
> 
> And these are the links she sent me:
> 1. How To Ask For More College Financial Aid Due To The Coronavirus
> ...



Hey! I also committed to USC a few days ago. Really excited to meet everyone here in person.


----------



## OzymandiasVII (Apr 4, 2020)

Saay01 said:


> I'm really excited to move to LA and planning on arriving a few days early but at this point, I'm not sure how things will be due to the lockdown. I initially planned on staying on campus but after yesterday's meeting, I am looking at other options. Anybody else looking for housing? But really hoping to meet you all in person in August.


I’ll search for some options somewhere near campus first. Actually I don’t know anything about the price range and availability of the apartments in this district so I’ll do some research today


----------



## Saay01 (Apr 4, 2020)

OzymandiasVII said:


> I’ll search for some options somewhere near campus first. Actually I don’t know anything about the price range and availability of the apartments in this district so some research should be done first I guess



I am inclining towards USC housing as it's cheaper than what I saw on housing websites. It's a dorm so you will be sharing a room but I guess that will be okay for me if it is reducing my living expenses by a huge amount. The average USC room charges are $800-900 and I saw off-campus housing from $1000-1200 but I will still look for a better off-campus housing situation if I get one.


----------



## Memz (Apr 4, 2020)

addik said:


> Hi guys! Zoom meeting just got concluded and I'm now even more stoked to start the semester (and yeah, hopefully the world will be a lot healthier by then).
> 
> To anyone who didn't make it and is wondering about the Covid-19 situation: apparently they'll take deferral (due to Covid-19-related issues) on a case-to-case basis, but you generally can't defer your slot to another semester. No concrete plan has been made regarding fall, but an idea floated by Barnett is that we start taking theory classes first online, and start production once the pandemic has died down.
> 
> In any case, I'm so happy that I finally got to meet some/all of you and I can't wait to work with you guys!



Hey, just chiming in here from someone who has been admitted to other programs, so just very curious how other universities are approaching this. Did they say anything at all about cutting the tuition if beginning of the term is online? Or are they just expecting people to pay the same fees? That's one of the things that is an issue to me going forward. If part of the semester is online, I'd be open to that, but I don't think it's fair to charge the same kind of fees in that case..


----------



## Saay01 (Apr 4, 2020)

afilmcionado said:


> I'm Fall 2020 and haven't received the link to the Facebook group. Does anyone have it?



Here you go - 
Log into Facebook | Facebook


----------



## addik (Apr 4, 2020)

Memz said:


> Hey, just chiming in here from someone who has been admitted to other programs, so just very curious how other universities are approaching this. Did they say anything at all about cutting the tuition if beginning of the term is online? Or are they just expecting people to pay the same fees? That's one of the things that is an issue to me going forward. If part of the semester is online, I'd be open to that, but I don't think it's fair to charge the same kind of fees in that case..



Someone did raise that up in the chat during the Zoom meeting, but it wasn't addressed, but the general vibe I got from them is that nothing else is decided yet, and I imagine they'll just wait it out and see if the covid situation improves or worsens in California/LA before making a firm decision.



Saay01 said:


> I am inclining towards USC housing as it's cheaper than what I saw on housing websites. It's a dorm so you will be sharing a room but I guess that will be okay for me if it is reducing my living expenses by a huge amount. The average USC room charges are $800-900 and I saw off-campus housing from $1000-1200 but I will still look for a better off-campus housing situation if I get one.



Same here! I think on top of that, it's also trying to get used to LA and getting to know the city more. This wouldn't be my first time being in LA, but it would certainly be my first time living in it, so I'm not too familiar with the areas. Plus, if the first year of classes will really be tough, I'd rather stay closer to campus so that I can focus on my classes. There's also that free Lyft that you get at night which was what sealed the deal for me.


----------



## sguilford (Apr 4, 2020)

Y'all, not gonna lie I have so much anxiety right now probably mostly because of how I have to spend my last semester of college at home and most of my plans for this semester have been changed. But then also I'm been waitlisted to USC which is just an added layer of uncertainty. And then I will definitely be taking out hella loans which would give anyone anxiety I feel like. 😥 Who can relate 🙋‍♀️

Also can't tell if I have allergies or sumthin else 👀😬


----------



## stargirlmars (Apr 4, 2020)

USC implied they weren't going to change the tuition fees if we had to go online for the fall semester, which I found disappointing. They tried to justify it, though, by saying they'll focus on theory than production. But it seems a majority of schools are doing this, too, which is wack. Look at NYU, they're facing a major controversy right now because the dean sent students a video of herself dancing when they inquired about refunds. Moral of the story, these schools have huge endowments, but they're either too greedy or financially inept to give refunds for other than housing, dining, or parking.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Apr 4, 2020)

sguilford said:


> Y'all, not gonna lie I have so much anxiety right now probably mostly because of how I have to spend my last semester of college at home and most of my plans for this semester have been changed. But then also I'm been waitlisted to USC which is just an added layer of uncertainty. And then I will definitely be taking out hella loans which would give anyone anxiety I feel like. 😥 Who can relate 🙋‍♀️
> 
> Also can't tell if I have allergies or sumthin else 👀😬


There is a whole generation of young people sharing in your grief right now, so take heart that you are far from alone in that. If it's any consolation, a lot of students and even older folks have been joining https://www.facebook.com/groups/zoommemes to share in the collective misery and find a little therapeutic humor in what we're going through, particularly us graduating seniors who are suddenly robbed of closure with our friends and our college years, really one of the most transformative periods of our lives. Not that all grief isn't valid, because it definitely is and should be respected, but it's also important to keep perspective of what others are losing or have lost, up to and including their lives. And while being on the Fall waitlist isn't ideal per se, a guaranteed Spring 2021 admission means that you might be legitimately the youngest or one of the youngest students ever admitted to the MFA in Production, so be proud of that. As for federal student loans, if you're a US citizen (maybe Permanent Residents as well?) you're eligible for PAYE (pay as you earn) repayment of government loans (i.e. Grad PLUS loans). If I recall correctly, this means you'd never have to pay more than 10% of your income per month so that it won't debilitate you while you're trying to get your feet on the ground post-graduation. There's a loan forgiveness portion to that after 10 or 20 years, but I hear mixed things about the success rate in getting that to go through. Hopefully after 10 or 20 years though we'll be in a financial position to make regular payments anyway, or with some luck pay the whole thing off.


----------



## crashpad311 (Apr 5, 2020)

Saay01 said:


> I am inclining towards USC housing as it's cheaper than what I saw on housing websites. It's a dorm so you will be sharing a room but I guess that will be okay for me if it is reducing my living expenses by a huge amount. The average USC room charges are $800-900 and I saw off-campus housing from $1000-1200 but I will still look for a better off-campus housing situation if I get one.



I feel that however I lived in LA for a bit and basically areas around schools force students to room together and jack up the prices. I'd suggest looking a few neighborhoods away where you can get cheaper rates & more room like K-Town. I'm moving in with my partner so sharing a room is kinda off the table haha.


----------



## thisismaritza (Apr 10, 2020)

sguilford said:


> Y'all, not gonna lie I have so much anxiety right now probably mostly because of how I have to spend my last semester of college at home and most of my plans for this semester have been changed. But then also I'm been waitlisted to USC which is just an added layer of uncertainty. And then I will definitely be taking out hella loans which would give anyone anxiety I feel like. 😥 Who can relate 🙋‍♀️
> 
> Also can't tell if I have allergies or sumthin else 👀😬



 I'm in the same boat! You're not alone. I've also been waitlisted for Fall and the whole uncertainty really stresses me out because I'm a planner lol. I'm just a little nervous about being admitted off the waitlist super last minute then having to move within a few weeks or days to LA. Thankfully, I'm in Arizona, so it's not a huge move. I got an offer at another university with scholarship aid but my heart is with USC. 😓  It feels like my head and heart are being pulled in opposite directions. Anyways, if you need anyone to share in your anxiety feel free to reach out!

On another note, I hope everything works out for everyone come Fall! It was nice to see everyone in the zoom! Hope I get to meet you all.


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Apr 20, 2020)

Out of curiosity, has anyone gotten off the waitlist? Figured at least a couple of folks would be off by now 🤷‍♀️ although I guess everything is unprecedented at the moment so who knows


----------



## Chris W (Apr 20, 2020)

Any of you have any answers for these two new questions on the USC page?:

USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) - Questions


----------



## sguilford (Apr 20, 2020)

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone gotten off the waitlist? Figured at least a couple of folks would be off by now 🤷‍♀️ although I guess everything is unprecedented at the moment so who knows


I'm on the waitlist and havent heard anything


----------



## thisismaritza (Apr 21, 2020)

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone gotten off the waitlist? Figured at least a couple of folks would be off by now 🤷‍♀️ although I guess everything is unprecedented at the moment so who knows


I haven't heard anything so far. Just about the Zoom Q&A's coming up.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 26, 2020)

Wow guys... this is on track to one of the most replied to threads in a while. Keep it going!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 26, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Wow guys... this is on track to one of the most replied to threads in a while. Keep it going!
> 
> View attachment 1807


Here's how you can see that list btw... sort by replies.

https://www.filmschool.org/forums/a...-ma-mfa.123/?order=reply_count&direction=desc


----------



## Frankie Bones (Apr 29, 2020)

Oh shoot. Apparently the Kevin Feige webinar is at capacity, or registration has ended..... can anyone who has a working link DM me the link, please? Thx!


----------



## CrispyMerola (Apr 29, 2020)

Frankie Bones said:


> Oh shoot. Apparently the Kevin Feige webinar is at capacity, or registration has ended..... can anyone who has a working link DM me the link, please? Thx!



I second this. Although I think zoom meetings can only hold 500 at most - the Katzenberg webinar peaked somewhere between 450 and 475, IIRC. Feige might be a more popular speaker for people to tune in to for whatever reason, so we might be screwed until much later in the call when some people drop out.

Also, I think that the webinars are recorded. I don't know where the recordings end up, but I'm sure there will be a place to find it after the fact.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Apr 29, 2020)

Thx for clarifying, Crispy!  Yeah that makes sense. Now I realize it’s not so much that I didn’t register in time but the meeting room is maxed out... darn it!  I should have known better lol


----------



## addik (Apr 29, 2020)

CrispyMerola said:


> I second this. Although I think zoom meetings can only hold 500 at most - the Katzenberg webinar peaked somewhere between 450 and 475, IIRC. Feige might be a more popular speaker for people to tune in to for whatever reason, so we might be screwed until much later in the call when some people drop out.
> 
> Also, I think that the webinars are recorded. I don't know where the recordings end up, but I'm sure there will be a place to find it after the fact.



I asked in the chat if they would release the recording but unfortunately they said they won't


----------



## Frankie Bones (Apr 29, 2020)

Awwwww that’s a shame.... just curious, how early did you have to log on to get into the room?

And any notable highlights?  For example, any bombshells about upcoming Marvel releases?


----------



## addik (Apr 29, 2020)

Frankie Bones said:


> Awwwww that’s a shame.... just curious, how early did you have to log on to get into the room?
> 
> And any notable highlights?  For example, any bombshells about upcoming Marvel releases?




Haha no bombshells really. Feige did mention that Black Widow was almost ready (except for coloring, which they can't do now because they need access to a theater). The Disney+ shows, particularly Falcon & Winter Soldier, were on its last days of production before having to shut down. They're finding ways around the current challenge, so he's hoping the shows won't be pushed back too much.

Some of the interesting points of discussions:

- Feige does not consider the "superhero genre" as a genre in the same way you don't exactly consider book adaptations as a genre in itself.
- While there is pressure coming out of the success of Endgame, they really are more driven by their want to tell stories. They didn't think they could top the first Avengers film, but simply worked on doing stories that interested them. More revenue just means more money for their next project.
- Participating in conventions has affected how they shoot films. So they shoot certain films first and edit them relatively quickly so that they could be shown there. 
- They have a chat where they keep everyone involved in MCU (directors, etc.) in the loop so they can talk about past projects and how their respective projects fit in to it (I didn't catch this part well, but apparently Chloe Zhao didn't want to be kept in loop of other projects)
- Feige really stressed the importance of film school throughout the chat: from being inspired by theory classes and the different movies he was exposed to there. At one point, he said that no one knows anything in Hollywood (he talked about this in the context of rules when it comes to figuring out release dates for movies) and they're sort of figuring out and breaking past established "rules" regarding distribution, much like you go to film school to know the rules so that you know how to break them in the future.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Apr 29, 2020)

Amazing recap!  Thank you Addik! 😊. Hope to see you in the fall or spring!


----------



## green-scarf (May 1, 2020)

Did international waitlisted folks receive an email about submitting proof of financial aid?


----------



## Chris W (May 4, 2020)

You guys may find this article interesting if you haven't seen it yet:














 Film School during COVID-19


					I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe during this uncertain time. This article today is going to be a little different from the norm! Chris had the wonderful idea of writing up a little something about how different film schools are handling the COVID-19.

I jumped on board immediately...
				


Kira
May 1, 2020
Category: Life at Film School


----------



## CrispyMerola (May 10, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I found this article claiming that USC plans to reopen in time for Fall 2020, offering students the option to take classes in-person or digitally. It looks like they will have 100% COVID testing for all students and staff as well. I figured it was worth a share.









						What will colleges do in the Fall? Here's what USC, Clemson, Greenville Tech are planning
					

USC will begin a phased reopening this summer, allowing certain student populations, employees and activities on campus to test the university’s health and safety measures.



					www.greenvilleonline.com


----------



## Frankie Bones (May 10, 2020)

Crispy, I think that’s a different USC, the University of South Carolina 🤣



CrispyMerola said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I found this article claiming that USC plans to reopen in time for Fall 2020, offering students the option to take classes in-person or digitally. It looks like they will have 100% COVID testing for all students and staff as well. I figured it was worth a share.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris W (May 10, 2020)

Frankie Bones said:


> Crispy, I think that’s a different USC, the University of South Carolina 🤣


Oh shoot! Hopefully people didn't apply there thinking they were applying to SCA! 🤣


----------



## CrispyMerola (May 10, 2020)

Frankie Bones said:


> Crispy, I think that’s a different USC, the University of South Carolina 🤣



🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡 I'm such a clown. I even reread the article a few times before posting to make sure I got it right. I was like, wow, four days old, how has the forum not seen this?


----------



## truffleshuffle (May 10, 2020)

CrispyMerola said:


> 🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡 I'm such a clown. I even reread the article a few times before posting to make sure I got it right. I was like, wow, four days old, how has the forum not seen this?


Hahaha thanks for looking out though. It's hilarious that USC stands for different schools depending on where you're from. All my southern and southeastern friends assume it means the Gamecocks while all my west coast friends know, correctly, that it's the Trojans.


----------



## Frankie Bones (May 11, 2020)

it's all good!  thanks for trying to look out for this... and hopefully there will be an update on what the USC we know and love is planning to do sometime soon.

and at least this was good for a chuckle on an otherwise boring Sunday night!




CrispyMerola said:


> 🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡 I'm such a clown. I even reread the article a few times before posting to make sure I got it right. I was like, wow, four days old, how has the forum not seen this?


----------



## N Taka (May 14, 2020)

sa96 said:


> Did international waitlisted folks receive an email about submitting proof of financial aid?


No I haven't


----------



## N Taka (May 14, 2020)

I am on the waitlist too and have you guys received any emails from admission this past 3 weeks? I had some troubles with my gmail and somehow my account had bounced back several emails to senders.


----------



## thisismaritza (May 18, 2020)

N Taka said:


> I am on the waitlist too and have you guys received any emails from admission this past 3 weeks? I had some troubles with my gmail and somehow my account had bounced back several emails to senders.


I'm a domestic student on the waitlist, so it might be different but I haven't received anything from them in a while. I'm guessing we won't receive anything unless we are admitted off the waitlist. Last email I got was a confirmation that they received my waitlist position acceptance.


----------



## ljuliette (May 23, 2020)

Hii hope everyone is staying safe! I'm a waitlisted international applicant.
And  I emailed USC recently and asked until when I might be asked to start in Fall.
They replied that waitlisted students might get accepted as late as a week prior to the semester's start.
However, as an international student, I have to apply for visa and get housing etc. It seems nearly impossible to do that in a week. Even a month seems too tight.

Does any waitlisted international student know until when we might be accepted for Fall 2020?

I remember reading from a previous year's USC thread that internationals get offer only until June, but can't seem to find it again.


----------



## CrispyMerola (Jun 2, 2020)

Okay, _now _I think I got the headline right. Anyone know if this story applies to SCA?









						In-Person Classes at USC Reportedly Set to Resume in August
					

The University of Southern California will resume in-person classes in August, President Carol Folt announced in a letter posted on the university’s website Tuesday. Folt wrote that the semester will begin Aug. 17, a week earlier than scheduled, and end before Thanksgiving, adding that...




					www.nbclosangeles.com


----------



## addik (Jun 4, 2020)

CrispyMerola said:


> Okay, _now _I think I got the headline right. Anyone know if this story applies to SCA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last email I got from admissions is that they were gearing towards hybrid classes--so similar to what the general USC plan is. The university is letting graduate programs choose how to go about with Fall 2020, but they are allowing on-campus classes. We haven't heard an official word from SCA so far.

And yes, haha! This is the correct headline!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Jun 4, 2020)

addik said:


> Last email I got from admissions is that they were gearing towards hybrid classes--so similar to what the general USC plan is. The university is letting graduate programs choose how to go about with Fall 2020, but they are allowing on-campus classes. We haven't heard an official word from SCA so far.
> 
> And yes, haha! This is the correct headline!



thanks for the info!   Did they happen to provide any more detail on what “hybrid” classes means?   And how it would work in the context of production courses?

also, do you know if the 6 foot distancing rule would apply to in-person classes?  That could make things “interesting” 😂


----------



## addik (Jun 4, 2020)

Frankie Bones said:


> thanks for the info!   Did they happen to provide any more detail on what “hybrid” classes means?   And how it would work in the context of production courses?
> 
> also, do you know if the 6 foot distancing rule would apply to in-person classes?  That could make things “interesting” 😂



I guess it's possible? hahaa

Basically, I think they mean that some classes will be online, but there is an option to meet in-person if that class requires it. I assume for production, most of the classes will be taught in-person (assuming the campus won't shut down again), but there will be classes spent online instead.

As for theory classes, I can see those going fully online.

No word on housing yet, by the way, and I did send them an email a few days ago.


----------



## MaxV (Aug 11, 2020)

Has anybody from the waitlist received the offer for the fall 2020 semester?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Aug 12, 2020)

MaxV said:


> Has anybody from the waitlist received the offer for the fall 2020 semester?


I know at least a couple of folks who have been admitted off of the waitlist. I also know of one international student who said she was told that the deadline for international students to be admitted from the waitlist had passed, which actually worked out for her because she preferred to come in the Spring now in light of everything going online.


----------



## green-scarf (Aug 12, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> I know at least a couple of folks who have been admitted off of the waitlist. I also know of one international student who said she was told that the deadline for international students to be admitted from the waitlist had passed, which actually worked out for her because she preferred to come in the Spring now in light of everything going online.


Have they mentioned anything about the spring semester being online to you guys?


----------



## Armslength (Aug 15, 2020)

sa96 said:


> Have they mentioned anything about the spring semester being online to you guys?


hey guys, second semester production student at SCA here. As you guys likely know by now, the fall semester is entirely online. No word on what the spring will look like. the nature of this ongoing pandemic is too unpredictable for anyone at USC to make any definitive statements.


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Aug 17, 2020)

I was taken off the waitlist today after they confirmed that I was still prepared to join the Fall 2020 cohort on Friday. Kinda freaked because classes started today and I have to get registered and such. Anyone else get off the waitlist?


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2020)

Woah! That's not much notice!


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Aug 17, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Woah! That's not much notice!


It’s a negative amount of notice 😂


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2020)

At least you don't have to move anywhere!


----------



## truffleshuffle (Aug 17, 2020)

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> I was taken off the waitlist today after they confirmed that I was still prepared to join the Fall 2020 cohort on Friday. Kinda freaked because classes started today and I have to get registered and such. Anyone else get off the waitlist?


Welcome! Gonna shoot you a PM.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi! I got taken off the waitlist late last month and admittedly I was worried about the lack of notice (but nothing quite like your situation).  Luckily, not having to move helped a lot, and despite my overall trepidation, it seems to be pretty manageable.  The admin and faculty also seem to be very aware of just how difficult, or at least unusual, the situation is.  I’d say, go for it!  Plus, my selfish reason for wanting you to say yes is that it would be great to have another person from NYC in the cohort - and yes, there are indeed a few of us.  Welcome!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 18, 2020)

Moved some posts to the private USC forum to protect contact info. Only members with the USC badge can access the forum.



			https://www.filmschool.org/threads/the-usc-2020-2021-thread.27635/
		


Good luck everyone! Please keep up posted with how it's going!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks Chris!  Yes, sounds good!  Thank you for moving it!  I appreciate it!


----------



## KelseyMcGee (Aug 20, 2020)

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> I was taken off the waitlist today after they confirmed that I was still prepared to join the Fall 2020 cohort on Friday. Kinda freaked because classes started today and I have to get registered and such. Anyone else get off the waitlist?


I was taken off the waitlist Tuesday night!! I'm so excited but so nervous about falling behind. I am taking my first class today. I'm in the NYC area too!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 20, 2020)

KelseyMcGee said:


> I was taken off the waitlist Tuesday night!! I'm so excited but so nervous about falling behind. I am taking my first class today. I'm in the NYC area too!


Congrats!


----------



## truffleshuffle (Aug 20, 2020)

KelseyMcGee said:


> I was taken off the waitlist Tuesday night!! I'm so excited but so nervous about falling behind. I am taking my first class today. I'm in the NYC area too!


Congratulations! Will be sending you a PM shortly.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 20, 2020)

KelseyMcGee said:


> I was taken off the waitlist Tuesday night!! I'm so excited but so nervous about falling behind. I am taking my first class today. I'm in the NYC area too!


There's also a USC badge and a private USC forum on the site if you're interested in supporting the site and joining that. PM if you're interested.






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Aug 21, 2020)

It's now easier than ever to join the new student groups.  The USC group is below:



			PRIVATE CLUB - USC
		


Get your USC badge and private forum access.


----------



## dibsfreenergy (Oct 30, 2021)

Saay01 said:


> Here you go -
> Log into Facebook | Facebook


Hey! I was going through the threads and found out you got in. Congratulations! How's your journey so far? 
I'm from Mumbai and I'm applying too but for the fall 22 intake for MFA in film & television production. Since you're from India too and you got in, is there any way I can connect with you because I just had a few questions I was hoping to run by a senior. It'll be a big help.


----------

